# The Person Below Me...Game.



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I,ll start by writting a statement about "the person below me"{the next person to post} The person below who posts next then says if the above statement is true or false and then writes another statement about the person below them and the next person says true or false and writes the next statement about the person below and so on and so on...

*The person below me is micheivous

True or false?*

Answar true or false and then add your "The person below me is.." statement.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

False. Well normally false but i recently set a piece of furniture on fire.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

The person below me is sexy...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

The only two people who would say true to the above statement about themselves would be Greg or Darren lol! 

Chris you forgot to put a statement about the person below. 

I,ll just lie and say true Laura :wink:

The person below me has strange taste in music.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah true kinda, i like all music but most its a lil alternative.
The person below me is strong?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

True,I think we all are for what we have been through.

The person below me has died their hair odd colours before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

False..........I,d like to be though.

The person below me has danced in the rain.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me sings in the shower.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

False.

Dancing in the rain rocks.

The person below me likes strange food combinations.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> False.
> 
> Dancing in the rain rocks.
> 
> The person below me likes strange food combinations.


I've kissed in the rain..that was pretty cool- and singing in the shower is awesome.

Im not sure if I can say true or false. Some people think it's strange that I mix my vegetables with mashed potatoes and put ketchup on that, or that I put ketchup on chicken.

Im going to say false.

The person below me has road rage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Ive kissed in the rain to ............while danceing :wink:

ohh I love salad cream/mayonaise on everything even with gravy.

False

The persin below me is strange.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False
The person below me like chocolate especially the really dark ones.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

Dark chocolate is my favorite.

The person below me saw (any) star wars in the movie theatre.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

False.
The person below me loves hot chocolate and marshmallows.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

mmm... True (do you have some?  )
The person below me has a gold fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL...

False.

The person below me is wearing odd socks.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me could spend hours at a time in a book.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below has a life-long dream of living somewhere other than where they live now.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha..false...ick

The person below me loves "The Person Below Me...Game."


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True
The person below me smoke


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

True :? ...with an aim to stopng still...no matter how long it takes me.

The person below me is very ticklish


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

True! 

The person below me hates christmas.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False (i kinda like it)
The person below me gonna buy lots of fireworks this New Year's eve


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

False........ LOL.......ME and fireworks! Now that would be dangerous.

The person below me has a pet name for their car.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol yesterday i read chair  
But its false i dont have a car and also no chair with a pet name.

The person below me wants just to answer the question without making a new one (but you have to do it)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

False  I like to find everything out about everybody.

Chair? :lol:

I was so mesmerised by that advertisment above in this section "Social prick" I actually mistakenly tried to sign in as "Social prick" instead of Spirit..LMAO!....on another planet.,

The person below me thinks Im a basket case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

False!

The person below me likes to dance naked!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I am a basket case....

False.

The person below me still watches kids cartoons.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False. I do not watch kids cartoons.

The person below me has gone to college.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False...But I am planning on study,I love to learn.

The person below me has a peircing(s).


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Half true, Half false. I did pierce my lip, but took it out and it closed up because my grandmother didnt want it there.

The person below me is drunk


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False ..........But I have a nose peircing and two peircings in each ear amd I am hoping to get my lip peirced.

The person below me plays air guitar.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, I am doing so right now

The person below meis bored out of their skull


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False....Because Im a woman and I multitask.

The person below me has an unusual talent.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True- I can ace an algebra test without studying  And I can sing death metal

The person below me doesnt have a favorable opinion of Pork chops


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

True...Im a vegetarian. 

You can "sing" death metal,awesome.That must be a rare talent if you call that singing! No seriously I love death metal.

The person below me doesnt eat vegetables.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False, on the contrary I LOVE vegetables, I dont eat beef or pork either, so I have to eat alot of vegies.

And well yeah it isnt singing, more like screaming and growling, but yes I can XD

The person below me is doing something they shouldnt be


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False....Im good as gold all of the time.....hm hm...... :|

I can scream to....I used to be known for it in the psych ward.....bpd rage screaming LOL....I could have turned that into death metal...I look back now and cringe so badly..

The person below me is afraid of the dark.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False, I cover up my alarm clock with a teeshirt because the light it emits is too bright to sleep with

Ohh, never heard the psych ward stories.

The person below me keeps a journal


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

True...Sort of off and on.

The person below me likes the occult as much as I do.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, I've read EVERY published work of Aleister Crowley

The person below belongs, or has belonged to a cult


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False.

Had a feeling you may be into it as well.I just found a good site with a few good resources/Texts.
if you are interested let me know and I,ll PM it to you.

The person below me preferes solitude to company.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, and untrue at the same time. I prefer solitude over mediocre, or bad company. I prefer solitude most of the time, but sometimes there is just a need for compnay. It is in solitude that my greatest moments haapen.

And cool, go ahead and pm it to me

The person below me prefers reading over watching a movie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

True,I LOVE to read.I think television is the waste of a good mind.Although I rareley watch it unless there is something interesting and stimulating enough on.

The person below me beleives they can acheive anything.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True- I have the brains and the will to do what I choose.

The person below meis giggley


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False.....Giggley makes me think of "Girley" and Im not an overtly girly kind of girl. Great attitude you have, dont let others knock you for it,I know that can happen.People can be so bitter.

The person below me is grumpy in the morning.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, my mental functions and blocks arent put in place when I first wake up, I'm a dragon in the morning.

The person bellow me keeps no pets


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

I love animals and have many pets.

The person below me can sometimes be a sausage wallet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

WTF Is a sausage wallet..........I can only ghess.

I,ll say false.

The person below me plays a regular sport.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I _used_ to play soccer in school- I think you may call it football.

The person below me knows a martial art.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False...I am a secret nynsja though.And I want to learn Tai quon do.

The person below me is Awesome!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

False- i fucking suck

the person below me gives a fuck about life


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

After careful consideration...

True.

The person below me loves blood sausage.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

nah thnx
False
The person below me loves to eat raw fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False.

The person below me has travelled further than thier own country.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES,YES Thats true 
The person below me welcomes the green fairy (Drinking absinthe) ones in a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

False..Never tried it but since its called the "Green fairy" I am now going to and very soon. 

Jordy You do not suck.

The person below me is grateful to be alive.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

true

the person below me has fallen down a flight of stairs


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True... I was standing up with a sleeping bag over top of my body walking around and fell down the stairs....

The person below me has ridden in a helicopter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

False...............I wanna go in a hot air balloon.

The person below me likes to dance.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true! i love to dance!

the person below me cant stand sleeping with socks on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

True.......but I hate anything on my feet even shoes.....im a barefoot kinda girl.

The person below me has a tatoo/s.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. One on each upper arm. I've got two little brothers and each one is one of there names in Japanese lettering.

The person below me can't wait till Starcraft 2 comes out.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. Since nintendo 64 vs playstation 1. I'll even admit P1 was better, but I still prefer nintendo. Forever!

The person below me loves tuna fish salad sandwiches.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False i only like tuna on a pizza on nothing else 
So my question (guess) 
The person below me like pizza


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true of course! 
the person below me sees snow outside their window right now


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL False its all melted here. Only a snowdoll is over.
The person below me likes snow (god i`m simple today)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true at this moment at least

the person below me picks their nose


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

True, but I never eat anything that comes out!

The person below thinks pirates are cool... Yarr!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True because i`m a pirate (well some ppl say) :roll: 
The person below me has bought things on ebay?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

False.

The person below me likes football.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

false. I like the men that play football.

The person below me has a love for big dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

True

Here's a pic of my dog.










The person below me lives entirely on Hot Dogs, no exceptions!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

:shock: ..W T F

False..........Uck.

The person below me beleives in aliens and wants to meet one.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Half true. The first part- dont want to meet one.

The person below me believes squirrels are secretly conspiring to take over the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

:shock: I've heard rumors but always took them with a grain of salt.

So False.

The person below me has a fetish for glasses


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm ...kinda True actually .It depends whos wearing them,they make some men and woman look very sexy and interesting and that does it for me.

The person below me likes cuddles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

...........................



Cloverstone said:


> FALSE...don't know why, I'm like a cat when they don't feel like being touched and get all squirmy, lol.
> 
> The person below me is in love right now?


Kinda true....Im inlove with the universe.

The person below me once ate the entire contents of their fridge. :shock:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah false because there is a lot far out of date in it. And its just to much what lies in it (not my own fridge ppl)
The person below me has long hair?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

True.........very long

The person below me is bald.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats a big false 
The person below me has a crappy computer


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

True...its not even mine though!

The person below me thinks they are hot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

> True...its not even mine though!
> 
> The person below me thinks they are hot.


Ermmm.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry, I had to think about that one...... 

True, because it's about 37c here at the moment1 

The person below me often stares out the window and gets lost in their own thoughts.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

you lucky its around -3 c here
True
The person below me grows sunflowers


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Its almost freezing here.....  .......

False.

The person below me has tried bondage.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Never gorwth them?
Nah false and don`t ever want to.
The person below me has gold toohts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Not true.

The person below me has lost all faith in love.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I never had faith in love so i can not loos it.
So false
The person below me is tired and needs to sleep in a while?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

,


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

True :wink:

The person below me likes to paint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

True......

The person below me gets drunk alot.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True! I like painting but lately i don`t do anything about it.
Now i see spirit has react so other question
The answer is False, i never been so drunk that i lost control

No never tried bondage i would be to afraid i get stucked in rope or something and can`t leave. Did you tried it???

The person below me has dead animals in there house?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

No? you dont have leather or meat in your house?  
but that was not what i mean i mean *opgezette dieren* but i can not translate it you now like a burd or a fox standig stiff dead still on a wood thing or something like that?  dont mind al the crap im talking there its getting late...

False don`t have a tv here

The person below me drawes mustage and sunglasses on people in magazines?


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False. I ussually draw hats... 

The person below me considers themself a rebel.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I've been kicked out of relatives homes 4 times because I wouldnt follow the rules.

The person below me is a forum whore.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True.

I get on the computer maybe once every 3 days, and when I'm on I overuse the forums


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

The person below me has a short temper


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True...Kate Beckinsale...woo! My heart starts racing everytime I see a pic of her 

The person below me can speak more than one language.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm False...a bit of french and some dutch words...and hello in swedish and german lol...thats it.

The person below me is incredibly stubborn.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True... and dont try to convince me otherwise.

The person below me enjoys dry humor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Absolutely true

The person below me can relate to this song.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE and I love all Missy Higgins' songs =]

The person below me LOVES ME!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True, i love you all!

I think i meaned dead stuffed animals Lynsey
The person below me loves nutella :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

False........Im nutty enough.  
_Nice song Greg._

The person below me is an attention whore.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... I don't like attention much. Even tho I post a lot of pics of myself on Facebook and Myspace :lol:

:roll:

The person below me wants to go to Australia


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True, i once wanna travel there.
The person below me never wears a watch


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, never ever.

The person below me has read the bhagavad gita


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I have read bits of it.

The person below me is afraid of spiders.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False...unless its a wolf spider or some deadly poisonous one attempting to eat my flesh.

The person below me knows what the Trimurtri is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

True...my ex boyfreind was a nut who used to call me Kali goddess of death..so I got to know a bit about that stuff.lol.
I love spiders

The person below me enjoys dreaming alot.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True. My dreams are usually petty cool.

The person below me has been in a band


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

False

The person below me is lots of fun.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, I spread fun to others, dont have much myself though 

The person below me has a crush


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me can read palms. (Spirit you cant answer this one! )


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True-ish. I know how its done, but I dont believe in its accuracy.

The person below me is listening to music


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I wish I was- Im at work. It's on comercials right now, but the music they play sucks so bad, Id rather listen to nothing.

The person below me has played a video game made by Blizzard.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, Diablo 1 and 2.

The person below me has a character over level 50 in ANY rpg


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I have a 70 mage and 64 paladin in World of Warcraft- though I havnt played that game in nearly a year.

The person below me has worked more than 1 job at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a tendency to randomly shout at their shadow


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

True................bloody thing keeps stalking me! what does it expect.

The person below me isnt sqeemish at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL

False

I feel squeamish due to a stinking hangover.

The person below me always looks to the left when they are thinking


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on what Im thinking.if im thinking "that person to my left is such a jerk" its very very true.

The person below me can stand on their head.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah False.
I look everywhere when i`m thinking. :O you where faster than me 

Nope false, 
but i do can stand a lil on my hands.

The person below me is so fucking tired of having dp/dr?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

hahahaha! Goes without saying.

The person below me has an interest in quantum mechanics


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

True.

The person below me hates cats


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False

The person below me has a big beard?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

EDIT due to being not quick enough.

False.

The person below me has eaten weird food like snails or frogs legs.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me chain smokes


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

No not chain, only a few weeks in a year.

The peron below me had recent a good "The peron below me" question but forgot it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

False...I live by spontaneity 

The person below wants to live on a boat.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True
The person below me has sniffed tabbacco once?


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True but not purposely
The person below me is listening to music


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

True

Josh Pyke

The person below me has the uncanny ability of sensing the smallest change in light.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

True...usually when im hungover which doesnt happen that often.... :| ...  ....

The person below me can erm yodle. :?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

hahahaha!!! :lol: 
no

the person below me is a hypochondriac
:shock:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im not sure what that is, but Im absolutely sure I have it.

The person below me agrees that Rally's has the best fast food in the world.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False never been there.

The person below me has an electric toothbrush?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me agrees that

A is red
E is green
I is yellow
O is black
U is blue


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

False

The person below me is an hermaphrodite


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False

The person below me want to bungee jump?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me sings in the shower


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True all kind of crappy songs 

The person below me don`t understand this;
A is red
E is green
I is yellow
O is black
U is blue (not meaned to offend you scylla)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

no offence taken  
I have a condition, I see numbers and letters in color, just wanted to check if somebody else does.

xoxo


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

False

It's Synesthesia

The person below me is eating


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

A lil true, i try to eat my hair  i only realised because you asked 
The person below me gets a christmus tree (a real one)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

false.

The person below me sees themselves in a different place in 10 years.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE. Heaven.

The person below me keeps a diary


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False- though I should because I dont remember what happened 2 days ago.

The person below me is a fan of the band- Muse.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false.

the person below me is obsessed with the twilight books.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me plays an instrument


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE... I play the piano, guitar, drums, bongos, harmonica. LOL

The person below me knows how to swim


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me has met someone with webbed feet.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me was born on April


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false.

the person below me wants to squish strawberries in their toes.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False, but I think it'd be neat to take a bath in non-newtonian fluid.

The person below me is addicted to something.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me is afraid of heights


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

False

The person below me looks like this :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Have to lmao because its true. I do look like that right now because I havnt smoked in 5 days and I couldnt sleep last night and I am about to explode or kill somone!..I came out and ended up back here to take my mind off of it but its no good.....Im having a bit of a smoke ...just a bit of one... :roll:

The person below me is a cross dresser.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Just buy and smoke one big cigar, that helps me to stop when i need something to smoke, a overdosis of smoke, then i can take it again.

Nah not really so False, when i was little i did it once on stage for school (with two baseballs as breasts) :shock:  
But now i wear a beard so that would look even more ridiculous, but hey in a odd mood i would nothing exclude 

I was to late
False i dont know maybe a cat?
The person below me is tired, sick, dp/dred and wants to die.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Rein said:


> The person below me is tired, sick, dp/dred and wants to die.


Bloody hell Rein! Steady on dont get too happy will ya... LOL...<3...False.
I can stand the smell of cigars lol,sorry.

Thats a good way to live...exclude nothing...my ex was a bit of a cross dresser-seriously !..he was straight but had very weird fashion sence he didnt do the full thing but he wasnt against including a twist of feminine...he wore gothic black make up .....one reason I liked him.

I know its you Darren...waves...I would recognise you anywhere even in your sisters clothes.

The person below me is Bi sexual.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

False...although there was a period in which I questioned my sexuality. Women are gorgeous, especially the one I'm with! 8)

The person below waits til having to pee is unbearable before he/she will pry himself/herself from what they're doing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

False

The person below me chocked on a peanut when he was 6


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False
The person below me has put a berry in his nose when he was 6


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL did you do that Rein? ...False....also because Im a she not a he.

The person below me has already done all of their christmas/yule shopping.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false (there's no Christmas in Israel  )

the person below me believes in ghosts


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

True....from experience,one was extremley traumatic, but I dont call spiritual manifestations ghosts.

The person below me can fly in their dreams.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True

The person below me is half drunk right now


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... I just woke up. lol. Good Morning!

The person below me is looking forward to Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

True...Im ever optimistic 

The person below me doesnt like happy people.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false!

the person below me is hungry


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

False...I just ate a yummy cream bun.

The person below me is wearing a hat.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True

the person below me used to collect insects as a kid


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Still wearing that hat eh.............False :?

The person below has eaten an insect on purpose.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

YEP to the hat and false to insect

the person below me hates hats


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

False....I love hats..

The person below me is eccentric.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

err, true, I guess

The person below me is a terrible cook


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

False.... I think..

The person below me hates shopping.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True, too much background noise

The person below me loves life


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True (for now)
The person below me needs new shoes?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

sooo true

the person below me multitasks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

True...Of course!
_Even though I am a female ,I hate shopping too Cam!_

The person below me wants to run away.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True True True 
Very often i have that feeling i want to run away, very hard and very far.
Literally and figurative!
But i can`t. I don`t feel good enough and don`t now where to go.

The person below me favorites colour is blue?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

well Rein, you can run away to the Holy Land. Mark can give you a ride on his jeep, and I'll get us more beers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Can the person below come too? LOL you forgot your question.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

The person below me would like to adopt a kid


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol that would be cool :lol:


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Now you forgot to ask the question 

The person below me has a ferret


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. My roommates do though.

The person below me has gotten drunk at a bar and had to call a cab.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sure, I can come

The person below thinks they will find glowing spells in the dream scape


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Errrm... true?

The person below me loves celebrating Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Beautiful question Cam.I wanted to answar it but Hazel beat me to it! 

True...christmas, winter solstice,Yule...all of it.First year ever that Ive got all my christmas shopping finished, pressies wrapped, everything done.....a week before christmas.

The person below me loves gospel music.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont love it, but I like some so false.

The person below me can see colorful images within the flame.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true :wink:

the person below me likes cotton candy


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True very true!!

The person below me likes toasting marshmallows on a campfire


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

False but I LOVE marshmellows and campfires.

The person below is feeling sad


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

False

The person below me has opened a Christmas present early.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Laura! 

Kinda true but only because I spotted something I liked and couldnt quite afford it at the time so my parents brought it for me as part of an early chrismas pressie...that was nice...

The person below me wants to mud wrestle.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

absolutely!

the person below me had an imaginary friend


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

False...I never could understand having one of those.I had plenty of idealism and fantasy in my head though...no doubting that.

The person below me dreams of pixies. :wink:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't recall ever having dreamed of a pixie.

The person below me often feels depersonalized.
Shit, I win.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

False

The person below me is an information junkie.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. What? This is the DP Support Community! Get out! (Just kidding, but not really.)


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

And your question?


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

The person below me likes pasta.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me saves the marshmallows for last when they eat lucky charms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

huh...false then I ghess.

The person below me afraid of themselves.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

False

The person below me is open minded


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me has a silly idiosyncrasy they feel like sharing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Many...I never have my hair cut on a waning moon...and such like.

The person below me has "seen" feelings in coloured forms before.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True. Synaesthesia is one helluvan experience and LSD is one helluva drug.

The person below me has entertained notions of making a movie about his or her life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I didnt take LSD but I do get that also ^^

False.....

The person below me has inner "mythical" realities which they beleive exist.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below me would punch a pony in the face to end world hunger


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

False....because it wouldnt work either.

The person below me is surrounded by either roudy drunk people or people falling asleep and wishes they wasnt. :shock:.families ...get me out of here!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Spirit said:


> False....because it wouldnt work either.


Ya think lol 

False

I was about 15 hours ago though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I do think yeah, I considered the question seriously for one slightly drunken minute and I was like "WTF am I doing-it wouldnt f-ing work anyway"

You forgot the next question Cam!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

ROFL

Your right, I did forget, lets see :idea:

The person below me is bored shitless


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep , kinda true.

The person below me talks to their pot plants.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False, but I know someone who's neighbor shouts at her plants to grow, seriously.

The person below me has their own special garden with various herbs growing


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

True and I talk to them lol it really works...but your neighbour sounds barking.....Love my herbs.

The person below me can see the little wee people.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True lol

The person below me gave someone a present that was unappreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably true..

The person below me is like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, I feel like that sometimes, so true.

The person below me has a big change planned for the new year


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

True..Alot of changes.

The person below me dances like a monkey on speed.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false...I think

the person below me eats only organic food


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below me is scared of balloons


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrified.

The person below me would go skydiving.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false (I would handglide though)

the person below me is supersticious


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

False.

The person below me realized that they actually dont like christmas that much afterall.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE... in some ways.

The person below me would rather stay in bed when the sun rises.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

some days, so sorta true.

The person below me knows how to speak more than one language.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Ermm not really...some dutch, swedish and french....... words... :wink:

The person below me dislikes chocolate.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below has broken a bone or bones in his or her body.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

False.
Iv'e got many other things but luckly never broke a bone.

The person below me has a tattoo.

P.S- Spirit, what's the meaning of your avatar?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I havnt got any tatoos yet but I would like one around my ankle.

The person below me loves to play chess.

Re;My avator, well its just something I kinda adapted from a face that had no eyes...., it can mean whatever you want it to mean but actually someone who ive been speaking with and who is thinking of joining the forum asked me if they could have it as their avator! lol and I agreed they could. :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True!

The person below me still watches Sesame Street


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me can't sleep with socks on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

True! but I hate anything on my feet anytime.

I love chess too Hazel, be good if we could play!

The person below me has risked their life for anothers.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't think Iv'e been in such a situation, at least not any immediate danger, so I'll say false.

The person below me experienced/fought a war.

P.S-
Spirit, I'm not sure if you aware of it but the symbol of Magen David is one of the strongest symbols for Israel. The pentagram reminds me of Satan. I know those two symbols have a lot of different meanings and you probably didn't mean it, but for me it seems like you say Israel is the devil haha


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below me has though about leaning to play an instrument


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

EverDream said:


> P.S-
> Spirit, I'm not sure if you aware of it but the symbol of Magen David is one of the strongest symbols for Israel. The pentagram reminds me of Satan. I know those two symbols have a lot of different meanings and you probably didn't mean it, but for me it seems like you say Israel is the devil haha


I dont know who Magan David is sorry, those symbols have universal meanings, I like the occult and I am a witch but I do not beleive in satan.The pentagram was actually the origional symbol of christ though they stole it from the Pagans, it was later changed to the crucifix, it has nothing at all to do with satan even when its inverted(upside down).The inverted pentagram has special meaning to third degree initiates such as a high preistess in magick but it has nothing to do with evil or satan.Quite the opposite.So no worrys LOL! :wink: Ive nothing against israel or anywhere else.

True, I would love to learn guitar and flute...

The person below me has a fascination with something odd.
.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True

The person below me is wondering what the odd fascination is


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Of course

The person below me will tell me what it is?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Of course, but not on here 

The person below me likes antiques


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool, PM it.

Kind of true in the sence that I like old things that are made with love, care, passion and craftsmanship. Rare things these days.

The person below me has the sun streaming through a window onto them.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True

The person below is just about to receive a PM lol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True! - yay for summer sunshine 

The person below me is having fun playing this game


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL.

True.

The person below me loves a good mystery.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True

The person below me has a sore arm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Ermm kind of yes.

The person below me has an achey back and a mild headache ?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

But my fu*king arm is hurting like hell.

The person below me has recently taken up a new hobby


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Cam said:


> False
> 
> But my fu*king arm is hurting like hell.
> 
> The person below me has recently taken up a new hobby


I shouldnt have edited :roll: , origionaly I wrote "The person below has an achey arm also ?"

True Im studieing wizardology. 

The person below me second ghesses themselves as much as I do.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True, actually false 

wizardology, sounds interesting.

The person below me has never woken up with broken ribs


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

True. :!: :wink:

Yes it is , I think I am a female wizard.

The person below me likes classical music.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a crush on Lynsey/Spirit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

:shock:  LOL.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me likes to eat unusual food at breakfast time.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, god. Cold Chinese food in the morning is orgasmic.

The person below me has fantasized about robbing a bank.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... fantasized only, okay?

The person below me thinks I'm cute


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True.  
The person below me shaves their big toe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

False..LOL.

The person below me loves alphabet spaghetti.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below me is looking at a computer monitor....well Duh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Err..True, I must keep a note of that gag, pure fuking hilarity.

The person below me has just opened their first beer


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

False, it's one of the most fascinating games I have ever played.

The person above me seems to like it equally as much.

OH so what, I changed the rules, who cares


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Shit Polly, now you've made it all confusing

Polly likes to change things and try to make them his own.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

pollys a girl!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> pollys a girl!


LOL Peachy, false!

Hey Polly! Glad you like the game. 

Vixen, if you think the game is stupid then do not play it, nobody is forcing you too play it, you came into the thread of your own free will, that is stupid.

The person below me laughs at themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

WHAT?? pollys a boy? all this time i thought polly was a girl. damnit. i'm sorry polly.

TRUE

the person below me has an interesting sneeze.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol... im not really sure. Guess you'd have to hear it.

The person below me loves sushi!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

False, Ive never tried Sushi. :?

I love the person below, they are awesome, and they rock.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. Even tho I beat myself up too much

The person below me thinks BROMANCE is hot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> True. Even tho I beat myself up too much
> 
> The person below me thinks BROMANCE is hot!


Yes you do Hazel, but I do love you.

What is Bromance?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not in a good state to explain anything so please feel free to Google the word. It's one of those new words that describe a very close relationship between two men in a non-sexual way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> I'm not in a good state to explain anything so please feel free to Google the word. It's one of those new words that describe a very close relationship between two men in a non-sexual way.


Sorry Hazel :? , I tried googleing it and I couldnt find it.

False

The person below me is pissed off.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE...

The person below me wants to date me...

hee hee!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Vixen said:


> False... I like men too much


Obviously.

False, well it depends, society does need rules but not straight jackets, you on the other hand.. :arrow:

The person below me is "rocking out".\m/


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Vixen said:


> False... I like men too much


I knew you would answer that one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

True, listening to AC/DC Back in Black full tilt

The person below me has stopped crying


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

lol @ bromance... haha i know what that is.

The person below me has found themselves staring into space.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

True

The person below me does know what bromance means


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False..nice and warm.

Romance isnt bullshit!

The person below me has had their heart broken.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me would like to have a bromantic relationship one day


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL, I cant have a bromantic relationship. I am not sure about romantic either, waiting for someone to prove that it can happen I ghess.

The person below me likes doing this \m/ with their hands.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Um im not sure what that means....

Id be surprised if you didnt find a romantic relationship lyns... someone is missing out!

The person below me loves to get crunked!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Already there biotch.

The person below me has succumbed to seduction and taken more than the prescribed dose of whatever they're on (and if you're here, we know you're on something!).


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've thought about it...I already take 5 pills a day though. I figure i better not take more than im supposed too...Ive really wanted to take more xanax than im allowed though.

The person below me has gotten high and drunk at the same time more than once.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> The person below me loves to get crunked!


HAHA!!



Conjurus said:


> The person below me has gotten high and drunk at the same time more than once.


TRUE! Natural high and full on alco drunk at the same time.. more than once indeed

The person below me is secretly a huge fan of Paris Hilton 
(She's here down under just recently. dunno of she's still here. meh :roll: )


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

The person below me is getting ready to celebrate


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. Im going to go out and get Jager and Red Bull  woohoo!

The person below me love Jager Bombs!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I had to check first what Jager Bombs is. And the anwser is false.

The person below me has a huge secret that nobody knows of.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

True. HUGE. But a few trusted people know it.



Conjurus said:


> Um im not sure what that means....
> 
> Id be surprised if you didnt find a romantic relationship lyns... someone is missing out!


Jesse \m/ is like this. But I just realised its probably not the most appropriate sign for a christian.So no disrespect meant.










And thankyou for your compliment, same to you! 

The person below me is tired.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah for us Christians it symbolises the devil's horns.

- - - - -

Yes I am tired.

The person below me had a ball celebrating New Years 

NB: had a ball = had a great time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

False its not quite new year here yet and the fireworks are doing my head in, but Im hitting the beer soon, so I will be falling out of chair for that reason instead of jumping out of it..Im tired too I woke feeling like I had ran a marathon or something in my sleep...

The person below me is drunk.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. It's 5:54 pm december 31st here. The drinking will begin shortly 

The person below me has a foot fetish.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Sometimes True

The person below me is in a hyper mood


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL.....looks like no one wants to answer this one.

I'm not sure if you would call it a toy though.

The person below me doesn't have a hang over


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

False

The person below me is thinking about their childhood


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

A dick!

Partly true

The person below me is.......shit..I dont know.....I can't think........the person below is resting their left arm on a desk or table or something.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Very king true

The person below is staring at something other than the monitor


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... i feel empty today but that's feelings and I'm going to ignore those damn feelings. Damn you feelings!!

The person below me is related to someone famous =]


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

True

the person below is wondering who


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... who is it?

The person below me is fascinated by famous people


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

False...I see them as being just like everyone else.

Who are you related to thats famous Greg?

The person below me is hungry!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me got totally wasted yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

False.....the day before though.

The person below me had Indian food for dinner last night


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False...

The person below me thinks it's weird that I have a crush on Brad Pitt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Not really, each to their own...so false.

If the person below me looks outside they will see nothing but grey sky


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG! True and it's summer season down here!

The person below is confident that 2009 is going to be mighty fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> OMG! True and it's summer season down here!
> 
> The person below is confident that 2009 is going to be mighty fine.


http://www.ourbrisbane.com/transport/tr ... way-bridge

Here's hope'n

The person below me is wondering what to do today


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False. I am going to go to sleep immediately.

The person below me feels like they haven't done enough with his or her life.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE as bro, TRUE as!

The person below me is good-looking


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

False butt fuck ugly

The person below me has the tv on as well


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> http://www.ourbrisbane.com/transport/tr ... way-bridge


What's with that link? I looked and it's pointless lol


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Vixen, you are disgusting, hahaha :lol:

FALSE - I'm not a douche bag (hey... did you say "above"???)

The person below me is/was an "X-Files" fan


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. blue.

What the heck is a nob jockey? Is that some kind of expression from the UK?

The person below me loves Chilli.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> What the heck is a nob jockey? Is that some kind of expression from the UK?


omg LOL

Jesse I think "nob-jockey" is a UK term. How to say it nicley ermmms....I can not.

False I once somehow got a tiny piece of chilli pepper in my nose-it hurt like hell. 

The person below me just woke up.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol I thought it might be.. you crazy ukanians!

False.- been up since 3 pm (it's 211 am now) Though I didnt sober up until a couple hours ago.

The person below me is addicted to this site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't project your shit on to me.....LOL 

The person below me is having a beer


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

False

The person below me has no idea what Greg just said.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me has seen a picture of the person above me and thinks her lips are super sexy and seductively irresistable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

False LOL!

The person below me thinks Jesse is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't say....don't really know him. :wink:

EDIT: True :wink:

The person below me is biting their nails


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me can predict the future.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has a phobia


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true. emetophobia.

the person below me likes pink floyd.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow... are you a mind reader??? :shock:

TRUE (in fact, I'm a David Gilmour wannabe, lol)

The person below me knows how many people with dp are needed to change a bulb


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol... false. The light bulb don't exist :lol:

The person below me thinks Paris Hilton should get herself a real job.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False
The person below me wants to do something but can`t


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Sad but true. I want to study some stuff about Mac programming, but I can't concentrate 

The person below me wants to have Slash's hat


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

False although I have a thing for hat's? :?

The person below me hate stereotypical role models


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

True :wink: I have a thing for hats too, those black caps like maddona used to wear hahaha... and fingerlous gloves....ooooh I love those.

The person below me hates conformity


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, true

The person below me still likes some 80's music


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

TRUE  Love it.

The person below me is into do-it-yourself clothes.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False? Is that like you make them yourself?

The person below me wants to come with me to Fairytale Land!


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True! Especially nicely done black and white photo's!

Come on I'll be your guide through the magic lands! It's really quite safe and fun!

The person below me wants to turn into a Rhinocerous!!

Wooo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True!

Sirus if that wasnt you on the moon, who was it? There's not someone else with a dragon is there? What do you look like... the person had silky white hair and brilliant sparkling green eyes and an angelic figure.

The person below me loves Meatloaf!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL If you mean the singer I hate his music.if you mean the food, I have never tried it.

The person below me will tell me something about themselves that I do not know.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.- and I meant the food 

The person below me loves lillies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

True, beautiful flowers but my favourite flower is the white rose.

The person below me can sence something unusual in the air tonight.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True... when I think about it. There's forces at work that I cant quite make out.... but they're there. There's something latent I could tap into if I knew how...I think there is. I feel it.

The person above me is ....I cant find words that would appreciate you enough.

The person below me wants to lay in the grass on a warm summer day in the park.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True!!!

The person below me should hang out with me someday lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True!!

The person below me has seen a triple rainbow in the sky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish! I love rainbows. And thanyou so much, you really are a wonderful guy Jesse. You charmer. :wink:

The person below me below would lay on the grass with me in the park on a warm summers day.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

No Hesitation. True. 

The person below me is a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

That question is a tough one for me. I could be maybe with the right person. I wont write it off completly. Im too used to going it alone.

The person below me is scared of the dark.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

False, I love the dark

The person below me can see that hazel has it bad for Conjurus, but Conjurus has it bad for Lynsey :|


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

True, a blind man could see that

The person below me had no clue


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

So true - I have no clue about ANYTHING

The person below me is a secret fan of chick flicks


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False - not a fan of chick flicks

The person below me has read the book "how to win friends and influence people"


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me wants to go to the arctic circle and experience the midnight sun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> False, I love the dark
> 
> The person below me can see that hazel has it bad for Conjurus, but Conjurus has it bad for Lynsey :|


  *Hands Greg a bigger spoon* LOL You stirer! 

True Scylla, that would be fun.

The person below me want to be the first woman to land on the moon.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False lol

The person below me has been to India


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

False, I would like to though.

The person below me has or would like a telescope.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

False

The person below me has sent a least 4 PM's in the last half hour


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope false i almost never pm 
The person below me has seen the movie hostel?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

False

The person below me has an itchy head

*Takes the spoon from Lyns*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

False.

The person below me has seen me in a bad mood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I've read you in a bad mood, so sort of true. 

The person below me is thinking about something deep


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

True

The person below me is feeling relaxed


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep true.

The person below me likes looking at themselves in the mirror


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False- Im writing poetry.

The person below me is feeling...several different emotions at once.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True.. Something very VERY odd just came over me.

The person below me has an unusual talent.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I suppose that might be true- you said Im talented at writing.

The person below me enjoys poetry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True

The person below me sometimes knows what someone is going to say before they say it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True.

The person below me feels as though they were dropped off here from another planet.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False

The person below me is very perceptive and can sometimes tell things about people that others would never be able to guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True

The person below me is a very deep thinker


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True.

The person below me has answered 10 + PM,s tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

AH, I think that one's for J to answer :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False..working on it  Poor Lynsey :wink:

The person below me has read my latest poem _Something of Nothing_ :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False, not yet...but I'm sure it will be good

The person below me is under 30


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

It was meant for anyone actually Greg. 

False, I am 30...most days LOL..... :wink:

The person below me is beggining to feel sad but doesnt know why.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Im actually starting to feel pretty good.

P.S.-lots of hugs for you Lyns-

The person below me knows the happy hands dance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Spirit said:


> It was meant for anyone actually Greg.
> 
> False, I am 30...most days LOL..... :wink:
> 
> The person below me is beggining to feel sad but doesnt know why.


Yes, I realize that, thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

You wrote.



Im still the same person said:


> AH, I think that one's for J to answer :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh that, I was just being cheeky :wink:

The person below me is feeling good about themselves


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True.

The person below has not transcended limitation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below me is spinning, metaphorically of course :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False.

The person below me feels empty in the pit of their stomach...oops theres that projection again..


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False at the moment

The person below me is just a......... good person :wink:


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

TRUE - I consider myself a good person (which makes that many people think I'm stupid or weak)

The person below me is about to make the best quesion in this game


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below me likes peanuts


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me has chased butterflies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats actually True, I did. A butterfly is no longer beautiful when you capture it though, you see? A butterfly is beautiful when its free.

The person below me has a birthday coming up soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice poem Lyns

False

The person below me is very creative


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I wasnt trying to make a poem, but thanks Greg.

True.

The person below me feels like they had their heart broken before they was even born. Dunno where that came from.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe in a past life?

The person below is a free spirit


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I thought that after I wrote it.

True.

The person below me has more to them than meets the eye.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe we all do

The person below just put their hand on there head


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Nopes, on my stomach, Im famished. Have a habit of forgetting to eat but then I just got my appitite back.

The person below me is cooking breakfast.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me is falling for someone


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False...!

The person below me strongly agrees that I don't have it bad for Conjurus.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False! 

The person below me has gone through about 3 different moods in the last day.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True very true!

The person below me has a 6th sense :shock:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

At times I believe this to be true.

The person below me is afraid of heights.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

False. I used to jump over abyss just for fun (I don't think I should do it soon, I'm too much dizzy) 

The person below me love winters


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me is in a chicken soup mood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below me picks thier nose and flicks it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

false.

The person below me wants to get in chatzy now and talk it up!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Everytime I go into Chatzy, nobody's there.

The person below me is California Dreamin'


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

There's people in 

False

The person below me likes strawberries.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

I can never get into chatzy.

the person below me buys the lotto


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below is wearing a least three different colours


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me wears speedos to the beach or likes guys who wear them


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below me is sitting forward in their chair


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has a tattoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True

The person below me has had a part of thier body waxed.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False...

The person below me has a major crush on Rob Pattinson from Twilight


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

False

The person below me lives very close to me :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False your from australia right?
Thats a whole far end of cycling from here.

The person below me has a stamp in their passport?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

True

The person below me is the person below me.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Laura said:


> True
> 
> The person below me is the person below me.


True (just)

The person below me wants a snake bite?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False.

The person below me wants to keep a pet Tarantula.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has trouble sleeping


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

True, But not always.

The person below me has very vivid dreams.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes true

The person below me thinks outside of the square, beyond the realms of logic


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

True....Who wants to be a walking talking zombie.

The person below me wants to challenge others narrow thinking


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE

The person below me has a favourite TV show and its Queer Eye For A Straight Guy :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False

The person below me is sick of this weather


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False!

The person below me is still the same person


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False. Almost did tho haha

The person below me dances just as good as me


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

I love dancing, true, I bet you dance good.  I dyed my hair many colors over the years :shock:

The person below me likes drum and base music


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True! I love D and B music 

The person below is really cool


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False..lol those questions shouldnt be allowed- they're opinion based!

The person below me loves the band Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't say......never heard of them

The person below me is has been naked in public


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

SO TRUE! - and in one of the biggest arena in my country (I think it was while playing guitar with Ozzy Osbourne in a live concert)

The person below me is a geek (and proud of being that :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False 8)

The person below me thinks this game should be stickied


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

I think WE ALL agree with that, so my answer is TRUE

The person below me wants to have a Macintosh


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just about to ask if it could be stickied -you are psychic.

Edited; No I see it wasnt what I thought It was LOL...stupids...A computer notebook.True.

The person below me is wearing black.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Is that a shaver?


Shaver? Oops, I searched for that word in every dictionary I could get, and I found HOUNDREDS of different meanings. What were you trying to say?

PS: Next time I will say something to you IN SPANISH. That will be my revenge


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I was just about to ask if it could be stickied -you are psychic.
> 
> Edited; No I see it wasnt what I thought It was LOL...stupids...A computer notebook.True.
> 
> The person below me is wearing black.


True 

The person below me isn't below me at all, we are all equal.......I know, it's cheesy but true.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I...guess so.

The person below me does not really exist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

FALSE

The person below me is thinking about something they shouldnt be.



> PS: Next time I will say something to you IN SPANISH. That will be my revenge


OK, if it makes you feel better feel free and I will look it up in *google translator*


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is a naughty ninja.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False......That is my naughty answer. :wink:

The person below me loves to swim in the sea.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False- terrified of it. Hate swimming in ponds and lakes too, though i do like to swim but only in pools.

The person below me believe the loch ness monster is real.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

True to the swimming question

It's so calming just floating in the waves, it's so nascent.

The person below me is listening to music


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> False- terrified of it. Hate swimming in ponds and lakes too, though i do like to swim but only in pools.
> 
> The person below me believe the loch ness monster is real.


False

I'm the opposite I hate swimming in pools

The person below me has just thought of an idea for a poem


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: 
I have fingers and toes
but how many nobody knows 
or do they?

that is my poem very deep right? 

the person below me thinks bugs are pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Some are.....Like spiders, very beautiful, but are they bugs?

Your poem rocks Layla 

The person below me likes to paint.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Spirit said:


> OK, if it makes you feel better feel free and I will look it up in *google translator*


Allright. I accept the ageement. But... you still have not answer me what "shaver" means!!!!!

Waiting for your explanation... 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Some are.....Like spiders, very beautiful, but are they bugs?
> 
> Your poem rocks Layla
> 
> The person below me likes to paint.


True

The person below me stays up really late


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. I stay up late chatting to peeps on MSN, Chatzy, Skype.

The person below me has a lot of body modifications


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True!
The person below me has owned 5 or more different cell phones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

At least

The person below me is bare foot


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. That's coz I'm in bed! Good morning to you all by the way 

The person below me owns you


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Good morning!
True i own my own right? :?

The person below me has a weird flu?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorta true, it's not the flu just a head cold....better than a toe cold though, they really suck!

The person below me knows what hazel is on about  ....Morning Hazel, finally we get some sunshine :wink:


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false :shock:

the person below me has more than one allergy


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False 
Its freezing by the person below me


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False

The person below me thinks out loud in public


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False 
the person below me can ice skating


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False, i"m on my arse the minute I step on to it :lol:

The person below me can surf


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish that was true.

False

The person below me smokes


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

TRUE
The person below me likes tea


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

True, just had one

The person below me is wondering what to do today


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False i go sleeping in a while the day is almots over.

The person below me has the answer why this man :mrgreen: is green?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

True, it's the same reason why my signature is green, but it's a secret. :mrgreen:

The person below me is tired


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I can only assume he's a smilling pea. :mrgreen:

True - coming down with a cold
The person below me wants to or has skydived.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> True, it's the same reason why my signature is green, but it's a secret. :mrgreen:
> 
> The person below me is tired


Yeah very true!
The person below me don`t like green conspiricies? (wtf i suddenly see a word in your signature) :O 

True
The person below me wants a function here where you can put a line over the words.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False

_______________________
I already have that function :mrgreen:

The person below me is hungry


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me is terrible at the phone


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

False

The person below me has dreamt of being on another planet


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me owns a pair of converse all-stars


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false  but I will

the person below me is a member of PETA (people for the Ethical Treatment of Animals)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

That's very specific LOL...False

The person below me owns more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False

The person below me is hungry.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... man, breakfast was so nice!

The person below me is a good cook like me  lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True, I'm an awesome cook

The person below me hates cooking


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

the person below me likes watching cooking shows


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True, only one though, the iron chef

The person below me likes the band "The Tongue" 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False, never heard of them.

The person below me can't stand rap music


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True

The person below me cant stand country music.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Err, aren't they on your my space page or used to be "Real thing"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Laura said:


> I can only assume he's a smilling pea. :mrgreen:


LOL...I thought he was a rastafarian whos eaten to much Ganger :mrgreen:

True.

The person below me has "dreamt" of extraterrestrial beings who operated on them.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Thankfully false.

The person below me believes God could be an alien.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False

Actually I dreamt that Jesse, it was an awesome "dream".

The person below me is the person above me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True 

Do you think it was a dream Lynsey?

The person below me loves Mexican food.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True!! I love Mexican Food!!

The person below me likes chillies


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure.

The person below me has been in a fist fight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Of course not. :wink:

The person below me is talking to themselves.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes it's true lol

The person below me is happy that i don't have a crush on Jesse anymore lol yay


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

How do you answer that? Jesse is da man!

The person below me has had a dream that involved a giant ruby.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me has dreampt they were of the opposite gender and a different color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

LOFL... :lol:

False 

The person below me has swum naked................... :? swum, is that a word?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

erm..True...

The person below me nearly drowned when they were little.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... I nearly drowned someone tho 

The person below me wants to roll into a ball and disappear. like me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

> The person below me wants to roll into a ball and disappear. like me.


Sometimes, you ok?

The person below me has drowned and was resuscitated.....well Duh!.....guess they wouldn't be able to answer if they hadn't been. :mrgreen:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me has been knocked unconscious before.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me was on the good ship lollipop where bon-bons play. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I have no idea what you just said.

The person below me thinks jealousy is pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False, how,d you do that?

Ohhhh









The person below me is sitting patiently with the turbulent emotions of an inner child.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False

The person below me is biting their nails


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me has an expression like this one. :|


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me can type in really small letters.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Wheres your "The person below me" .


It's right under true


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below me has just eaten


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.- Pizza

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been known to blow up on occasion :mrgreen:

The person below me is thinking what next


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Well now I am

The person below me is feeling really confident


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is feeling


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below me is a little angry


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me thinks he/she can dance


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below is very pointed


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Right it tells you his show size

What does that mean, if a person is pointed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

It means they don't hold back, they just say whats on their mind without worrying what people will think


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

The person below me is sick of talking via a bunch of stupid buttons


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me watched the Fiesta bowl.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False, I dont know what that is.

The person below me would give me their phone number.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True 8)

The Fiesta bowl is a college american football game. (one of the final games)

The person below me is smiling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL..True I am smirking but for reasons I will not share. 

The person below me is laughing.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. lol.

The person below me loves to cuddle on the couch and watch movies.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me is flirting


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False

The person below me is about to go out


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is working on a written work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False

The person below me is thinking of writing a book


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True, several for several years and am doing.

The person below me is really a very nice guy.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

These questions fall into the realm of opinion  I will say true. I've tried being the bad guy because I do get tired of finishing last (Nice guys finish last), but it's just not who I am.

The person below me has had a real life hug in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below me has hypnagogic hallucinations


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. From some good friends

The person below me would prefer summer to winter


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me is happy when others receive love.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a confession to make


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is working on something special.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True.

The person below me likes the expression "Trouser snake"...More slang for Jesse.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. Lynsey you perv I swear!

True..it is kind of a funny expression.

The person below me loves cheesy old chinese ninja movies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Lol. Lynsey you perv I swear!


I can not deny that. 

TRUE, very true.

The person below me would watch them with me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True..i just really couldnt resist.

The person below me likes cheesy old Godzilla movies


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks I'm an attention seeker


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me thinks Hazel is a star.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True!

The person below me has had their daily dose of tea.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE!

The person below me has kissed a girl and he/she liked it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I actually did manage to do that a couple times in my life.

The person below me gives a good massage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True.

The person below me is eating chocolate.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me is da bomb diggity


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me is extremely flexible.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

why false? you are da bomb diggity, Lyns 

depends on what type of flexible... physical or flexible as in availability??

So I guess it's true?

The person below me reckons I should stop playing game and start looking for a job lol.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False!

The person below me is a rock n rolla


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

You could say that.

Thanks Hazel.  Flexible in whatever way you want it to mean.

The person below me likes the wilder side of life.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... I like to take a walk on the wild side

The person below me should come to my place and keep me company. Invite your friends lol and we play poker haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True? I would love to anyway.

The person below me hates shopping. :evil:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... especially grocery shopping 

The person below me has black hair


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I love shopping when I have the extra money.

The person below me wants to have a super soaker battle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True..You really mean a wet T-shirt contest, now you are a perv. 

The person below me likes a good ol English breakfast.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True! I'll take any breakfast 

...now who's the perceptive one? 

The person below me has been caught on fire before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

^-^


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False

The person below me has just written a poem about a special someone


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below me like a good steak


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True!

The person below me likes you


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True.

The person below me thinks I am mad.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True lol. but you aren't really.

The person below me thinks Greg has got it bad for Jesse

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I am really.

LOL..False.

The person below me has a favourite animal and is about to tell me what it is.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True! I like cats!

The person below me wants to see me throw another shrimp on the barbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> True lol. but you aren't really.
> 
> The person below me thinks Greg has got it bad for Jesse
> 
> :lol:


Sure we've sent each other a few PM's......and I even told Jesse I was thinking about him, but not in a gay way.

Damm it hazel!!........you said you wouldn't tell!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False LOL, poor lil shrimps! :wink:

The person below me lives in Ozzy and will let me come and live with them. I,m freezing here! Take pity.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

You got a picture greg?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> False LOL, poor lil shrimps! :wink:
> 
> The person below me lives in Ozzy and will let me come and live with them. I,m freezing here! Take pity.


Come live with me!!

The person below me has beautiful eyes


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I would love too!  if I didnt have commitments  Maybe in a few years if they sedate me, carry me on the plane and carry me off of it again and then wake me up. Or I will just get a boat. :idea:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> You got a picture greg?


LOL..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

The person below me is confused :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False I think..Or am I?

The person below me is cheeky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Sometimes

The person below me will like what they see if the click on the green smiley pea


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL true. How do you do that!?

The person below me will tell me.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True. With magic. And internet.

The person below me is TRUE/FALSE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm playing it

The person below me knows how to hide a link, or even make it invisible, hmm...haven't tried that one..I'll see if it works


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm..... I have tryed to be a hacker, but all I can do is steal facebook/hotmail/gmail passwords. So my answer is false.

The person below me REALLY HATES the "Nokia Tune" ringtone


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False I dont know what that is.

The person below me loves biscuits n sausage gravy.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me is cold


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

so very true

the person below me speaks Spanish


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

A little bit...

The person below me thinks babies are cute


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True and......... noisy, smelly, tiring, hard work............

The person below me wants to have a large family one day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

A large family of gazelles

The person below me has posted at least 1 clip on youtube


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me is feeling unwell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True

The person below me had an unusual dream in the last 12 hours


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True! I dreamt of a butter nut squash. :?

The person below me goes to the gym.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False, I exercise at home

The person below me has some sort of job


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False, not just yet.

The person below me was fired recently or quit their job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False, but I did take some time off....stupid job!

The person below me likes this emoticon the best :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

False I like being winked at. :wink:

The person below me is very determined, if noone will help them, they will damn well do it themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

True, I do intend on bringing this anxiety to an end quite soon actually.

The person below me knows I'm about to log off


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

True.. I do now. Crap bout the anxiety. :?

The person below me needs to blow off some steam and feels hyper.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Just woke up 

The person below me wants to go to bed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

False..though I could take that two ways LOL..

The person below me is not afraid of saying what is on their mind.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. In fact it gets me in trouble sometimes lol.

The person below me wants to swim with dolphins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Already done it, we see heaps of them whilst swimming.

The person below me doesn't like seafood


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

imstillthesameperson, where are you from?

the person below me thinks some peoples faces or mannerisms remind them of animals


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Well maybe some LOL

Queensland Australia.

The person below me owns some sort of Egyptian piece


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me would like to be under the sea in an octopuses garden in the shade


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

False, I would rather be in a yellow submarine.

The person below me used to sing at school


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

good answer

true i went to hippy school

the person below me would rather love than be loved


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Possibly true, yes.

The person below me is comfortable inside their own mind.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true. dp delight! wooo

the person below me wonders where the saying "for petes sake" came from
or rather...who pete is


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

True and "Bloomin Nora" Who the bloody hell IS Nora and what did she do?

The person below me likes puzzles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

True

We have the same saying in OZ but it's Bloody nora :shock:

The person below me has wondered what it would be like being the opposite sex


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> We have the same saying in OZ but it's Bloody nora :shock:


We have bloody nora and bloomin nora

True

The person below me has wondered the same thing


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

True, but if I was girl I think I would just stay at home and play with my boobs all day :roll:

The person below me has seen a moon rise


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

TRUE - but only in movies

The person below me knows the name of the song with this lyrics: "I'm so tired of being here. Surpressed by all my childish fears..."


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

True- My Immortal-Evanescence.

The person below me knows who sings Crystal Ball


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Krisman thats a beautiful song, I love it.

False

The person below me does know.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me didn't know dpd was a dissociative disorder


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

False

BTW the band was Keane 




The person below me can hear a dog barking?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me cant wait until the new underworld movie comes out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

False.

The person below me is enchanted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> BTW the band was Keane


BTW, I just looked it up, thankyou.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me smokes weed and then watches twilight


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... yeah one of my many personalities does that!!

the person below me has multiple personalities


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> true
> 
> the person below me smokes weed and then watches twilight


lolol

true

and true about the rhubarb I like it.

The person below me is enchant_ing_


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

EDIT I did not see your question Jesse lol....I meant true, I love rhubarb.

Ermms I dunno! 

The person below me is in a good mood.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Quite True- Im feeling very up today.

The person below me has it bad for the person above me.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me loves people with accents


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True! Especially british accents.

The person below me loves English Muffins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

^-^


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me has been knocked off their feet tonight


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

^-^


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true! i keep seeing them in stores lately and just wanna buy them.

the person below me loves the smell of rain on hot pavement


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

^-^


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false. then i would probably eat my friends and feel terrible for eternity

the person below me gets so happy when they look at these guys -->  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

^-^


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me loves sensual stimulation


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

True

The person below has to go home soon and do housework :?

Hey is the smiley new :x hes called Mad, I have never seen him before, he is now mine.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True Actually.

You missed the mad smiley? He must feel so neglected!! 

The person below me wants to party with me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Well they say those who are insane do not recognise it, so I ghess I didnt see him. :x

True.

The person below me hates saying goodbye.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

TRUE

the person below me is ready to close their eyes and sleep now


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

False, I'm wide awake, as opposed to just being awake

The person below me loves a red sky


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True
The person below me thinks everything sucks!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False. Not everything sucks.

The person below me is thankful for all the friends they have made in this forum


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me grinds their teeth


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False

The person below me gets the urge to kill upon walking into Hollister.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me knows where uganda is


----------



## Ecorvi (Oct 31, 2008)

True. It's just between Michigan and Illinois 
The person below me had sex with more than one person at the same time


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

False...But I never knock anything untill I have tried it  

The person below me is feeling irritable.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Im feeling...dizzy and lightheaded.

The person below me wants to lay down and rest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

False..To agitated tonight.

The person below me is ...I dont know....annoyed with me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is feeling sick to their stomach.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

False.

The person below me knows why we allways fall for those who do not fall for us back.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.-The oldest story in the book- we always want what we cant have.

The person below me needs a drink.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

True, I was just thinking about it. :roll:

The person below me also needs a drink.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True- let's take a shot together Lynsey.

The person below me wants to have a drink as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

True, lets have another.

The person below me wants to join me for another drink.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol..true. Let's get drunk Lynsey.

The person below me is getting hungry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

False...Lost my appetite.

The person below me is going to throw their computer out of the window soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

True

The person below me has actually smashed a computer once


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me has a headache.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

False


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... I experience this during lectures lol

The person below me has had an out-of-body experience


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me daydreams too much


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True.

The person below me remembers their dreams frequently.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false
not anymore 

the person below me has eaten the worm in the tequila bottle .


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol yuck. False

The person below me is having the time of his/her life and wants to play this game differently LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

False to the first part..Im not bothered about the second part, sod the game.

The person below me is hurting.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... 

The person below me is going to lend me his/her shoulder for me to cry on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

True.. We can cry together Hazel.

The person below me is feeling empty...god Im positive today. :roll:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... I'm full  just ate lunch.

The person below me is a good friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope I am, but, I am probably a useless friend if truth be told, at least I am right now.

The person below me just washed the dishes.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you're a good friend.

True... I just washed the dishes.

The person below me knows that he/she is not perfect


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

True.

The person below me feels invisable.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I hope I am, but, I am probably a useless friend if truth be told, at least I am right now.


You're an awesome friend! <3



Spirit said:


> The person below me feels invisable.


False.

The person below me is now addicted to this game- http://www.addictinggames.com/bloonspp2 ... osted_link


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. Even tho I haven't played it yet 

The person below me has a job


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me hopes their friend feels better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

True.

The person below me has had one of those days where everything goes wrong.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True  today is one of them.

The person below me thinks life is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

False...Life can kiss my ****.

The person below me keeps asking themselves w t f.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True

The person below me questions reality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm false... I examine it.

The person below me feels like they are constantly going round in an endless circle.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

True, but only when I'm seriously depressed 

The person below me will tell me how I look in my avatar


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

True, your bum looks big in that coat. :wink:

The person below me will tell me something new about them.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

True - I'm a bumb :lol:

Now seriously, I compose rock music, and write their lyrics

The person below me will PM me a joke


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is mad because facebook messes up all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats really awesome Krisman.

False, I dont have the energy to be mad at facebook.

The person below me is worn out too.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. Worn out from trying to be something I'm not.

The person below me is going to cook me dinner coz I'm hungry! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to cook you a meal but false, I havnt eaten today, I feel emotionally nauseated.

The person below me likes to walk/sit by streams and rivers.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True!
The person below me can ice skate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Rein. 

False, I have never tried.

The person below me has been on a cruise.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True. It was kinda boring.

The person below me is getting drunk tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

False.

I wouldnt mind if a cruise was boring, Being near the sea would just make me happy.

The person below me is sitting in the dark.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me- that person's eyes sometimes blur when in deep thought and sometimes this person shakes their head back to reality when that happens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

It really depends on what I was looking at or thinking about.

Sometimes that can happen when Im reading Marks stories, sorry, news feeds. 

The person below me is listening to music and will provide me with a youtube link for it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKBAuZ-C ... re=related

The person below me likes the song I linked.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... even tho i haven't clicked on it. Lol

The person below me has a pair of ugg boots


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

False

The person below me has forgotten to wear underwear at least once


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

False.

The person below me has dark swooning eyes.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

False. It's not really bright but also not dark. Still swooning eyes though (if I understand correct what swooning is. Iv'e never seen this word before!) 

The person below me likes learning new words.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me likes making up new words


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure true but its easier in dutch 
The person below me thinks that long time dp/dr is one of the most worst things that can happen to someone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

True.

The person below me knows that recovery is possible though.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False after have it so long i have very less hope.
The person below me has bin in Naples?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False...

The person below me is at work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Very True!

The person below me has had something stolen from them before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is trying to figure out something.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me can stare into the void for hours


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... :?

The person below me is a Great Contributor on this forum


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me wants a cat


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

True, I have two tom cats. Merlin and Majester, but more would be cool.

The person below me has been saved by music, more than once.

Scylla I think you are a great contributor whether your group forum status shows it under your name or not.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUE!! Music saves!

The person below respects other's beliefs


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure Trueeeeeeeee always do otherwise your an asshole!
The person below me is wel... a lil dtrunk? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

False.

Rein are you drunk? 

The person below me cares about animal welfare and supports animal rights.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> False.
> 
> Rein are you drunk?
> 
> The person below me cares about animal welfare and supports animal rights.


T|rue but only cooll animals 8) 

Nah Lyns i still sorta know whoe i am, i feel just a lil like the see you know? when the sea goes to land, especially when i shake my head from left to right 

The person below me
Hi person below me cool to meet you!
Do you find it cool to meet me to thank u 
bye


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL! Rein, youre so cute.  I know what you mean about the sea, yeah. 

True of course! Merry meet.

The person below me is singing badly to good music.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

At the moment false- but I do often sing badly to music 

The person below me wants ice cream!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

False, Im not an ice creamy person really. 

The person below me wants a hug.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

True

The person below me is bored


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True! Im at work and dont have much to do 

The person below me wants cake!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

False, Im not really a sweet person either... 

The person below me is writing poetry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

False

The person below me thinks a world without music would make them feel like they lost something or something was missing


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I dont think I'd be alive if the world was without music.

The person below me wants Vegetables!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Ditto to that! ...... :shock:

True haha...

The person below me is perplexed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

True, how did he know

The person below me is equally perplexed


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont know.

True.

The person below me does know.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol I have no idea what's going on. False.

The person below me loves roller coasters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Lol I have no idea what's going on.


Ditto to that too! :shock:

True..I used to...well roller skates

The person below me is strange and wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I always read too much into things and obsess- although this has been reduced thanks to Anaphranil.

And I see images in things too! Mostly faces.

The person below me thinks Im crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

True..but I like crazy people or I would get lonley.

The persons below me head is spinning-did that make sense?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False- I know what you mean- I've been getting that feeling a lot lately. Wonder what it means?

The person below me is now feeling hyper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

It means you must have an amazing ability to rotate your head.

True, I have been all night though..

The person below me is serious.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh you mean literally spinning? In that case lol no I cant do that. I've been getting these feelings of dizziness though as if things are spinning.

Im going to say false. Im more of a sarcastic easy going type of person. You are hyper eh? Fun fun 

The person below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

See you are too serious! LOL.unless that was sarcastic humor which i love, lol. I was joking, of course I meant when your head spins and you are confused....and stuff. Yes hyper and .....stuff.

True....

The person below me knows wtf I am talking about.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol true.

I've got lots of sarcastic humor- you thought I was serious lol.- no but you caught it 

The person below me knows the decimal value of pi beyond 3.14.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

:? False I really dont, lol is that bad?

I forgot to eat, you just reminded me. Really where is my head at.

The person below me is starving...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False- I just ate- and I got my icecream 

No I couldnt remember what it was beyond 3.14- you're fine 

The person below me wishes there were more smilies to choose from for the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

True!...









The person below me likes this smiley. :mrgreen:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True :mrgreen: I love that smiley!

The person below me is up later than usual!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false.

the person below me feels like dying


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Are you ok Jinelle? Feel free to pm.

The person below me wants a cup of hot chocolate with mini marshmallows.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

TRUUUUUUUUUE!!! I want one now *drools*

The person below me is thinking something they shouldn't be thinking about 8)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont think there is anything I shouldn't be thinking about so...false

the person below me wishes they could be anywhere but where they are


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

True.

The person below me is freezing cold.

_Peachy are you ok?_


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

False

The person below me is obsessed with a particular item.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has fired a real gun


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Many times.

The person below me can play the guitar.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false, I wish it was true though

the person below me owns a lava lamp


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is in a super good mood, or really hyper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Hyper, yeah

The person below me randomly shouts a inanimate objects


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False!

The person below me is WOOOOOOOOoooooo WooooooOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

having a baby? false

the person below me has seen a jellyfish.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

In real life false. What I meant by my last post is the person below me is really really hyper!!

The person below me likes PB and J sandwiches, but not if the PB and J comes in a container together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> having a baby? false
> 
> the person below me has seen a jellyfish.


Classic..LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't like PB&J either way....False

The person below me feels as if their life has taken a new direction


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

---------- :arrow:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

False

The person below loves the color *red* as much as I do


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False, well it depends on what it is, but i even mailed a monitor factory if they good deliver a certain monitor without red on it.
Its raining by the person below me?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm....kind of and kind of no...I dont actually know Jesse lol...  (its been one of those weeks)

The person below me has a crush on someone of the same sex as them.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hmmm....kind of and kind of no...I dont actually know Jesse lol...  (its been one of those weeks)
> 
> The person below me has a crush on someone of the same sex as them.


Hmn what kind of crush? I've got a man crush- as in I think the guy is a pretty attractive guy, but I dont want to have relations with him :?

I guess by my definition I'll say true- Jake Gyllenhal(no idea how to spell it) I think is a really good lookin guy.

Im going to use Lynsey's person below me again-

The person below me has a crush on someone of the same sex as them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

No one in particular, no.

The person below me has a dissociative headache.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me is clumsy


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

true

the person below me is a good dancer


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

False LOL

The person below me knows Australia day is tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

False.

The person below me will be getting a bit drunk tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

True, it's the law.

The person below will get drunk as well to help celebrate


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

False...okay maybe one. I love Ozzys.

The person below me sings when they are drunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

SO True LOL, I'm not to bad either :mrgreen:

The person below is feeling strange ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

True.. light headed, need to eat.

The person below me is just strange.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Some would definitely say that, I think everyone else is strange and I'm normal.

The person below me feels the same way


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

So true.

The person below me thinks I am not normal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

False, I think you are normal.

The person below me is wondering why I'm taking so long :mrgreen:

Fuck it's hot here today!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

False. :roll:

The person above me needs to take a CHILL pill.

The person below me can,t take the heat.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

STFUVUB... :| ..The person above me needs to be more considerate of other peoples feelings and THINK before they open their mouth and say shit.



Vixen said:


> The person below likes a little harmless fun


False... The person below me knows that harmless fun isnt always harmless


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> False... The person below me knows that harmless fun isnt always harmless


True.
The person below me is a Pisces.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False.

The person below me wishes they had stayed in bed LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False, it's Australia day....I going to get as smashed as I can.

The person below me is going to get shit faced as well


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True. I think.
The person below me thinks I am totally awesome.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Somewhat true. Although I don't need to self love all the time because I do happen to have a penis that resides in my house. It comes in handy. Unfortunately it is attached to a man that is a slob and annoying at times.

The person below me is tall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True

The person below me is short


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False

The person below me eats YELLOW SNOW.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False :| :x :wink: 

The person below me can not count backwards from 100 without getting confused.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True, but I've had a few drinks :mrgreen:

The person below me is blazed off their guts


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not yet but I only just started trying too get there..........Can you blame me. 

The person below me is singing :? :arrow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, true

The person below me doesn't really like the music that Triple JJJ play


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False I love it and the fact it isnt censored...if the words scrotum and fuk or similar appeared on our radio stations there would be a mass hysteria of complaints. :roll:

The person below me will have a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False. Dude, it's Sunday/Monday.

The person below me consults a horoscope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

egodeath said:


> False. Dude, it's Sunday/Monday.
> 
> The person below me consults a horoscope.


So what, it doesnt matter what day it is...I dont care what day it is.

False I consult the planets directly... 

The person below me doesnt care either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> False I love it and the fact it isnt censored...if the words scrotum and fuk or similar appeared on our radio stations there would be a mass hysteria of complaints. :roll:
> 
> The person below me will have a hangover tomorrow.


No shit, mass hysteria LOL

True I will have a hang over tomor

I'm just listening to the last few songs in the count down, awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Check it out


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Check it out


I am doing. Probably miss the end tho gotta go soon.....


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

the person below me is angry


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False..a little sad....but good.

The person below ME is angry?



Im still the same person said:


> No shit, mass hysteria LOL
> .


Its probably you sending in all the testicular and titty texts in mass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False, and I'm not hung over either :shock:

the person below me wishes it was legal to run through the streets naked


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True I ghess...

The person below me is like "sighs" and "whatever" :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False...I was before though :wink:

The person below me is feeling shit-full


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> False...I was before though :wink:


I dunno what you mean..

Shit full? .....Im gonna say false.

The person below me wants to meet jesus and do drugs with him.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false, I think I'd rather sit his sacred derriere down and have him do some serious explaining.

the person below me like drinks his/her tea with milk


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false that is disgusting
the person below me is invincible as long as they are alive


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False....Ugh I hate milk.

The person below me has an alluring aura about them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh crap.

False.

As bove ^^last PBM question


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

:? :?

The person below me likes to swim in the rain


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me is a fantastic cook


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not bad.

Whats up Greg.

The person below me wants the sky to be violet with purple swirls.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
a nice shade of green would be nice
the person below me favors the color green over purple


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False,

The person below me favors purple over green.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True

The person below me has 2 computers


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me is anxious


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me misses vinci


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True..like a hole in my head....and a drill in my eyes...

The person below me is happy.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me is sad


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False

The person below me is confused


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me is missing someone real bad


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me has had sex in the past month


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me has used fluorescent condoms


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False.

The person below me wears a teacosy on their head, goes to church and fancies their vicar..Well....I dunno!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

True :mrgreen:

The person below me is weirded out LOL


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True.
The person below me got their peanut butter in my toothpaste. (Can you guess what that's from? :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False. There is nothing weird about wearing a teacosy or fancying your vicar.:wink:

EDIT add; False.

The person below me has a pet name for their "MR or MRS"..


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me thinks im still the same person is weird


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Only slightly.

The person below me likes to put ketchup on their eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False, I dont eat abortions.

The person below me loves marmite.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

very delicious vegan spread
true
the person below me has laughed in the last hour


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Definitely true LOL...see I'm laughing now :lol:

The person below me like peanut butter on celery


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

False..

The person below me sometimes just sits in a pitch black dark quiet room and enjoys doing so.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Edit: We crossposted. True.

The person below me likes honey in their tea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

True, in herbal tea for the health benefit....but it smells of bees and they frighten me. :roll:

The person below me is scared of bees.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me enjoys making their stomach a graveyard for dead animals


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Alter said:


> false
> the person below me enjoys making their stomach a graveyard for dead animals


Mmmm. Ribs.

The person below me can operate a firearm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

True

The person below me is half naked due to the heat


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False, are you?  :arrow:

The person below me wears their underwear outside their clothing...


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
i dont wear underwear
the person below me wants to jump on egodeath


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

pardon me
dr egodeath


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmmm...its a secret.

The person below me wants to jump country.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Alter said:


> false
> 
> the person below me wants to jump on egodeath


Nah, his too scrawny


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Hmmmm...its a secret.
> 
> The person below me wants to jump country.


False, this is the best country in the world as we know it

The person below me hates their country


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

TRUE....

It probably is.

The person below me looks good in my bed....it just popped into my head.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Uh, I guess?
The person below me visits nude beaches.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False.

Uh I ghess too...LOL.

The person below me likes the word "fap"


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
the person below me has cried within the last day


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False...But I aint F* laughing either.

The person below me is hilarious. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

///


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
dont think id like that very well
the person below me finds enjoyment from physical pain


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False.

The person below me is completely at ease with death.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
the person below me believes in life after death


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

////


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
in fact i think my screws have fallen out
the person below me is sane


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

////


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont know you so i dont know
true
the person below me loves animals


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

/////


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so.

The person below me has been arrested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

//////////


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

You're a kind of dark person, huh?
Generally false, although at the moment I am playing with a switchblade.

The person below me has delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

/////////


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

With a passion.

Eh, I'm more the apathetic type.

The person below me has something they should be doing instead of this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

/////////


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False.

The person below me is off their trolley.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
im quite insane if thats what you mean
the person below me does not feel emotion


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False....its my choice though, I can choose.

The person below me is bored.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true terribly
i joined the chat in hopes of entertainment and found it empty
the person below me is looking for something to do


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False...I have plenty to do I just can't be arsed to do it.

The person below me is eccentric.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
the person below me is strange


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

True...often.

The person below me is transmitting a signal from jupitor.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Vixen said:


> No I am not transmitting a bloody signal from jupitor Spirit, what are you on tonight.
> 
> The person below is in trouble


a bit fiery this one
true if being in trouble means youre going to punish me


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Where is your person below first?


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i was waiting to see if it would be you
turns out youre the person below me
how exciting


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i see
you want to be in charge
true i would like that
an assertive woman how sexy
the person below me is feeling frisky


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

True

The person below me is indecisive


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonight...yeah a little.

The person below me is lightheaded


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False

The person below me carries a weapon with them at all times


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

True...my mind....but it hurts me the most.

The person below me can see what I can see


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False

The person below me is smashed


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

--- :arrow:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
i would drink with you if i was with you
the person below me is not drunk but wants to be


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

---


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False

................. or ,,,,,,,,,,, :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

::::::::::::::::::::

Half the risk or twice the fun?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL.... 8)

the person below me has no clue what happened :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

False :mrgreen:

The person below me had a weird dream recently


----------



## travellight (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes! That my sister's hair turned to straw.

The person below me is an only child.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False.

[email protected] dream!

The person below me plays bingo? ew wer, :? Where did that come from?


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me will tell me one of their guilty pleasures


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

false.
the person below me wears sunglasses at night.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me is in a pickle


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

so to speak
the person below me is having a crisis


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

False

The person below some times spins round on one leg, but I dont know why? :wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true but i know why. im a gymnast.

umm the person below me has had sex in their backyard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False..LOL..I had sex in a graveyard once on a large tombstone, that was really fun.

The person below me has had sex in a strange place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False, Ive never had sex.....I'm a virgin 

The person below me doesn't believe me


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

the child "shhhhh"ing below you gave it away greg. you must be lying...
true

the person below me likes pain


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

True, I'm really a women

The person below me already knew that


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me wants to be a submissive to vixen


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

:? I dunno, no offense Vixen, I think we would argue over who is going to be the dominant one LOL.

The person me can answer Alters last PBM question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False

The person below me thinks the sun is really a 1000,000,000 watt spotlight


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

True..I have found myself thinking similar thoughts....Dont tell me you think the moon is a piece a cheese too.

The person below me has been feeling regretful recently for some reason.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
the person below me doesnt know whats happening to them


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False

The person below me is somewhat confused


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
im very confused
the person below me has gone to the movies in the last week


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

False.

The person below me likes Gregs avatar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

True I think.

The person below me wants to know what Sirus is on.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

very very true

the persin below me wishes it would rain


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

True..I love rain.

The person below me is worried about someone. :!:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

im leaning towards false
the person below me is feeling better than earlier


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

True.

The person below me also feels better than they did earlier on.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true :!: 
thanks to my friend
the person below me thinks the guy from the bizzare foods show is gross :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

True if you say he is then he must be.  ..I have never seen it Alter.

The person below me should tell me their favorite food.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

he eats eyeballs and the worst things you can think of
 <makeshift sick face
probably false since youre vegetarian but i will tell you
my favorite food is tunafish salad sandwiches
the person below me likes my avatar :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

True and EWWWwwww Dirty bugger! He is gross but I have always thought that if I got stranded on a desert island in the jungle I would be brave enough to try such things out of survival.

The person below me is a good cook.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> desert island in the jungle


a desert island _*in the jungle*_ :lol:  
where is this place :?: 

true although i have to re-learn my cooking because im changing diets
the person below me is afraid of squirrels


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL you got me there, A jungle on a desert island, is possibly what I really meant to say. :lol:

False.

The person below me is a nutter!


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: 
most likely true :!: 
the person below me likes that im a nutter
whatever a nutter is :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

True.

The person below me knows what a nutter is.


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

True it means the geezer is off his rocker

The person below is a raving lunatic


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Too true.

The person below me likes Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know who he is so I say FALSE.

The person below me aims to get better from their condition 2009 and beyond!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

False....I like being insane rather too much.

The person below me loves insanity also.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true :!: 
being insane is far better than the fear of becoming insane :!: 
the person below me is feeling naughty all the sudden :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

^-^


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True. :arrow: 
The person below me is delusional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Probably...I must be sometimes. 

The person below me can't get no satisfaction.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
the person below me loves grapefruit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

It's OK.

The person below me has an evil stare. :twisted:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true but not at the moment
the person below me will tell me something i didnt know about them


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

False, I like to keep people guessing.

The person below me can't decide.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me gets annoyed when people don't wash the dishes properly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

False..Its their dishes, they gotta eat off em.

The below me has felt really good within the last 24 hours.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

so true
at the high of the rollercoaster :!: 
the person below me wants to go to a rollercoaster park with me


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

False, Ive never been on a roller coaster, the friggin big wheel was traumatic enough. lmao! :lol: I'm too permanently traumatized for such drama, it's not my fault OK. My brain would surely fall out.

You and roller coasters :!: :wink:

The person below me loves the crazy mirrors house at the fair, you know, the ones that make you like 10 foot wide with a squashed face....and such like.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me likes their lips


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true
and the revolving tunnel that you can try to do a hand stand in :!: 
the person below me feels like they could run jump and fly if they wanted to
oh true to peachyderanged question


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

true :!: how bizarre of you to ask that question
spirit and i would like to take a magic carpet ride with you sirus
the person below me loves black and white movies


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

False! I am not going to wear padded pants! 

The person below me is also protesting at wearing padded pants.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i protest all pants :!: 
the person below me believes pants are evil


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh Pants!  For sure.

The person below me is wearing a fake beard and goggles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

True, and a tea cosy

The person below me wishes they could get away with wearing a tea cosy as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

True, I probably could though some days. 

The person below me is wearing dungerees and flippers.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha false.

The person below me is in the nude!


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me feels like this
8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

False, I feel like this :mrgreen: except I'm not green.....apart from that it's a perfect match.

The person below me feels like this :shock:


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true.. :shock:

the person below me feels like running away from their lives for a while


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

False, I love my life, with the exception of random anxiety.

The person below me is starting a new chapter in their life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

VERY True..So weird my PBM was going to be very similar, so I'll use it anyway.

The person below me feels great change happening in their life at the moment, for the better.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Removed by author.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Deleted, no point...----- :arrow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Go from here wtfwtfwtf



Spirit said:


> VERY True..So weird my PBM was going to be very similar, so I'll use it anyway.
> 
> The person below me feels great change happening in their life at the moment, for the better.


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)

Dunno

The person below would like a big hug.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true...i dont know where i've been, this is a cool as thread.

the person below me is in the basement


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)

False and your pics kind of scary but you can have a big hug stil

The person below feels light as a feather


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

false i feel heavy as a boulder

the person below me is an angel


----------



## Angelica (Jan 30, 2009)

True

The person below loves the snow


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true it's nice

the person below me is hungry


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

True

The person below me is crazzzzyyyyyyyy


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Always

The person below me couldn't care less who wins the Superbowl.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

True.

The person below me feels that they're making progress....two steps backwards is two steps forwards and so forth...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True!

The person below me has been told they're beautiful.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me likes to puke


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false. blood is cool.

the person below me hasn't showered in a week


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

ick false. Though I recently went two days without one and it was just gross. I need a shower every day.

The person below me doesnt wear underwear.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me loves to be in their underwear


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

I dont wear underwear 

The person below me loves gardening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

..........
The person below me is a ninja.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me likes peaches or peachiness


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

hmn true I like peaches.

The person below me likes coloring.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me would do Nikki Sixx.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well my bad boys are different than your bad boys I think, but either way-

false. They're nice and snug and warm.

The person below me has a name for one or more of their body parts.

And Lynsey, you better put a coat or a scarf on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep...Mine.

The person below me is not-not the person below me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. Im the person above you. :mrgreen:

The person below me feels like this :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

..........


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me has felt all of these within the past week-

:mrgreen:  :evil: 8) :lol: :| :wink: :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I would definately say true. I felt at the very breaking point of my sanity yesterday. Now im feeling on top of the world, and yes this happens often.

The person below me is comforted by the fact that bad feelings often go as quickly as the came.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

So true. Especially my friends that I've made here. <3 all you guys.

The person below me sometimes has trouble thinking of things to say for their person below me posts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

False.

The person below me works in the music industry.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me just did drugs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

False.

The person below me is crooked and wonkey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

:shock: 
I dont know what that is! It doesnt sound good so Im going to say false.

The person below me is having deja vu.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

False.

The person below me is MuLtiDiMeNtIoNaL


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

true. I think Im all dimensions right now. Im part of space but free of time. Is time a dimension? I guess Im not in all dimensions right now then.

The person below me understands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

True.

The person below me thinks that plastic flowers are the most stupid irritating thing that stupid and irritating people ever created.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. It goes against everything that a real flower signifies. One of natures most beautiful creatures blasphemed by mans most pollutant.

The person below me loves captain planet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

.............

The person below me is rolling a dice with their life.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

My journeys? No I dont think I've seen him. I think I would have remembered.

Wow what a pbm question lyns. I dont know how to answer that honestly.

The person below me hates american idol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That's Captain Planet!!

Jesus is dead so I dont think he cares so false!

The person below me loves fruit salad!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me fears marriage


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true....partially

the person below me once had the dream to become an astronaut


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hahaha false

the person below me would sleep in a puddle for five years to be with the one they loved.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... Um, true?

The person below me thinks Peachy is a real sweet chick! 
8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True

If the person below me were in california they would go to the beach to watch the sun rise


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

True

....


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Upside down sure! I think

The person below me can speak pig latin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

No only double dutch.

The person below me knows how to talk with their eyes.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true i do that all the time

the person below me has a favorite tea


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

...........


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me thinks Heath Ledger should win an oscar for his joker performance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me has no words for the beauty that surrounds them.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Im at work. 

The person below me has traveled outside of their country.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me felt alright today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

..........


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I feel like sitting on the couch and watching tv and snacking.

The person below me liked Cloverfield.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't remember, but I know I watched it

The person below me likes the smell of gasoline


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

False, my favorite industrial smell is fresh rubber

The person below me loves the smell of fresh rubber as well


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Not really so it's FALSE

The person below me has a tendency and will tell us what that tendency is...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True
The person below me would chop off a limb of their choice to be free of dp/dr


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

False. I seriously think I could consider losing maybe a toe or something small if it meant you lot were free of it but you can't have an arm or leg because I need those, and I lost my head a while back. :wink:

The person below me is restless.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True, very true

The person below me would volunteer to help me to clean the house if you were here. Oh, the lawn needs mowing too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True if I could crash on your couch afterwards and get a ride to a good aussie surf spot (mowing the lawn is my specialty)

The person below me has eaten cow tongue


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Ughhh! False.

The person below me feels over focused today.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hahah FALSE

the person below me sometimes looks at artwork and wants to dive into it


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

True.

The person below me also a bad headache. :?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me loves Italian food.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True. When I have an appetite I like all food.

The person below me sees strength in themself, even if just a little


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

False.

The person below me believes in his or herself.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

usually I do, right now I'm not so sure...so false

the person below me wants to not think anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

False..... I like thinking. I've always been happiest lost in my own mind. Sometimes I don't want to feel at all but have too

The person below me enjoys not being able to feel.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

almost true. roght now i wish i couldnt feel.

the person below me is in love


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

tralse
the person below me is anxious


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

True...A tad bit.

The person below me doesn't trust.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Somewhat true. I don't trust easily and once you break it it is nearly impossible to get it back.
The person below me likes to drink pickle juice.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely false after having a pickle eating contest

The person below me likes all colors


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me knows at least three card tricks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true  
The person below me likes to take baths.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Only with me lady, and lots of bubbles, so I can wear em on my face like Satan Claus

The person below me is a Michael Bolton _fan_.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

False. And Owen..._Satan_ Claus? :lol: And hey! You didn't call me back last night, douche! Were you and Mindy too busy in your bubble bath? :wink: 
The person below me pees in the shower (anyone who says false is a liar!)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False - never. Just kidding.

The person below me has a pet


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

True, I have two.

The person below me thinks I should have some lovely beer and get drunk.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

definitely true

the person below me likes billy joel


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Dont know who that is.

The person below me likes billy talent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't really know him...so :?

The person below me likes beef madras...... :?:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> Don't really know him...so :?
> 
> The person below me likes beef madras...... :?:


Billy Talent is a band 

And I dont know what beef madras are.

The person below me will tell me what beef madras are.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False...would if I knew

The person below me is attracted to death


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

*FALSE*

Beef Madras is an Indian curry

The person below me is now hungry


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False I just had beans! Well half of them anyway. My shirt and pants had the other half!

The person below me is going into mania!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me has stuck their tongue to an icy flagpole


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below be has had a PET scan done


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true

the person below me flosses often


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true everyday

the person below me has a lot of birthmarks


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

False, I have none.
The person below me has been bald at some point in their life.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is bored out of their skull.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes

The person below me likes to take long baths sometimes


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

True...With bubbles and candles and all that stuff.. .(All natural and nothing tested on animals though) 

The person below me sings in the bath/shower.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true. i did today hah

the person below me thinks kenny is sexy


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not allowed to say, it wouldn't be right...He calls me mom! 

The person below me thinks that Peachy has a beautiful smile.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me is fuckin awesome!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Frue

The person below me likes marijuana


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. He really shouldnt do that stuff.

The person below me loves flowers.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True

The person below me likes eating waffles for dinner.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False, french toast is better.

The person below me is oo huh huh ho! wi! wi!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely true

The person below me digs the bungee


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

False

The person below me is like... :?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True..

The person below me hasn't grown out of watching kids TV shows and is not ashamed of it 

Yo Gabba Gabba!!


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Heck YA! =D

The person below me likes irish coffee. =d


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

true, true.

the person below me has 37 different zombie plans.

youtube "planning to fail"


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has tried to imagine infinity


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

True.

The person below me needs more sleep.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

false

the person below me is afraid of little children's toys. i know i am.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is almost always on time.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... I'm always late 

The person below me is alive and well


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True! Im doing very well!

The person below me is almost always late.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

False. I grew up being late to EVERYTHING because of my mom. Now I have this incessant need to be early to everything.

The person below me likes bananas.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

banana juice with a touch of lime.

the person below me remembers Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

You was poster 1111....that means something.

True.

The person below me is poster 1113.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

True

The person below me is doing something special on friday the 13th.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is not going to see the new Jason movie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

True....I'm not really a TV/movie person...I only need music to survive.

The person below me needs music more than movies and TV also.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Mostly true I think.

I could easily go without tv, but there are some movies I really love. That's a tough call.

The person below me isnt in to horror movies that much, but did like the new halloween movie.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

false i loved me some horror. except halloween. thats just profiling.

the person below me might get friday the 13th and valentines day mixed up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

^-^


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LoL very TRUE!!

The person below me thinks this picture is the best!!










An Award winning photo taken during the Victorian Bushfires.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me feels like dancing


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

irsh step dancing, after all i am irish, my hips stay parallel to the floor, lol

still dawns a towel like a cape and pretends to be.... NIGHTWING!!! lol


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

lol !

hey king of the dance, you forgot to write the person below you stuff :wink:


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

diagnosedindigo said:


> still dawns a towel like a cape and pretends to be.... NIGHTWING!!! lol


...the person below me has ever done the above?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, when I was a kid but I have no idea who nightwing is. Usually it was something along the lines of Batman or Darkwing Duck (lmao!).
The person below me has read the His Dark Materials trilogy and liked it.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

really? you've heard of batman and not him. it's the disguise robin puts on as he grew older!

false, but it sounds like it would be interesting

the person below me knows of Rorschach.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

diagnosedindigo said:


> really? you've heard of batman and not him. it's the disguise robin puts on as he grew older!
> 
> false, but it sounds like it would be interesting
> 
> the person below me knows of Rorschach.


As in a Rorschach test in psychology? Then, true.

The person below me drives a BMW.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

False.

Nice pic Haze :wink: , new Ozzy mascot huh.

The person below me is not going to give a flying fuck anymore and is just going to let it all the fuck out and thinks if noone likes it, well... then they can just kiss their arse!  8)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true :twisted:

the person below me has tried to juggle and succeeded


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

scylla said:


> true :twisted:


 

True, but only with two balls...

The person below me knows that they deserve to be happy and loved for just being who they are.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> diagnosedindigo said:
> 
> 
> > As in a Rorschach test in psychology? Then, true.
> ...


rorschach as in ho watches the watchmen.

i am that i am so true, and false. i dont pity myself for knowing all i need to love me is me. but of course what fun is love but another egotistical fallacy. i just simply am. preferably i'd make a great bad guy.

the person below me is a movie junky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Not all love is egotistical ya know....You should have some compassion for yourself, there is nothing wrong or selfish in that.

Very false.

The person below me is thinking where is my head at today?


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

I suppose it's which wolf you feed in your heart. for surely you can only feed one or the other.
false. 
my head dumped my heart over heels, and remembered how easy other people can turn their back.

the person below knows that he is not what bound to the world, but to himself. it's only the cage that can bring freedom to a man afraid of the wild.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

True.

The person below me can not get something out of their head or stop thinking about something to the point that it's keeping them from sleeping and making them feel like blowing their brains out coz it's driving them absolutely fucking crazy.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

on the dot. but not in a suicidal way, just to go somewhere else fun!

the person the below me often knows who's gunna beep the moment before they actually do?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know what you mean so... FALSE

The person below me is dreading Valentine's Day...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

SistA HazeL said:


> I don't know what you mean so... FALSE
> 
> The person below me is dreading Valentine's Day...


False. Not dreading it but it's just another pointless "holiday" to me.
The person below me used to build faerie cottages out of moss and bark as a kid (and would still totally do it!).


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false (but I would totally do it)

the person below me has been sleeping too much lately


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

scylla said:


> false (but I would totally do it)
> 
> the person below me has been sleeping too much lately


False. I sleep very little.

The person below me loves starfruit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I would totally do that too..Fairy cottages..I still do weird things like that..I am a fruitloop though. 

I don't think we have starfruit here, but if we did I would love it as there isn't any fruit that I don't like, so true.

The person below me likes to make their own magickal charms, ointments, lotions and potions.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I would totally do that too..Fairy cottages..I still do weird things like that..I am a fruitloop though.
> 
> I don't think we have starfruit here, but if we did I would love it as there isn't any fruit that I don't like, so true.
> 
> The person below me likes to make their own magickal charms, ointments, lotions and potions.


Lynsey, one day we should meet and construct cottages for the faeries using only materials from nature.  And don't worry, I'm totally a fruitloop like that, too.

And true. I made my own birthing necklace before the birth of my daughter to bring me good fortune during my homebirth. The central charm was a bead in the shape of the Earth Mother similar to those found at Willendorf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, we should, awesome idea.  Cool, I love making stuff like that too, herbal ointments and potions, charms.

I'll do the person below me question.

Do I sound sane today? ... it doesn't feel like it, I guess that's lack of sleep.. :arrow:

The person below me thinks I sound insane today and not just today.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.

The person below me is funny


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

true, we all know what's going down. sinking away.

the person below met people who hate and disrespect, for no reason at all.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True.
The person below me hates texting.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I love it- it's really nice since I dont like talking on the phone.

The person below me sends out more than 1000 txts in a month.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

oh i couldn't do that even if i really wanted to, which i do. it's just that i don't have the kind of friends that really connect. or much of any friends for that matter.

the person below me found themselves once being someone's hero and now something completely different.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. I became a nobody (according to what I'm experiencing but you're probably thinkin different)

The person below me knows something the rest of us don't know.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me voted for O'bama.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

True.

The person below me voted write-in.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me can't start the day without coffee


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. coffee is disgusting.

The person below me agrees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

True...Good call...Coffee iS disgusting. I can't start the day until I've had at least two cups of tea and two ciggarettes. 

The person below me is a smoker.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to but now it's FALSE coz it's yuk. Sorry smokers.

The person below me likes the person below them. =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to say True, a lot. Nurries Haze  , smoking is disgusting, sure.

The person below me is someone I like a lot I guess.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True love you all!
The person below me has a chicken skin


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, a what? :shock:



The person below me will tell me what it means to have a chicken skin?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

You dont know chicken skin? lol, than go naked outside and look at your arms and see chickenskin.
The person below me knows how its "officially" called in english?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I have no idea what you're talking about so false.
The person below me sings in the shower.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

I think he means goosebumps

true, I sing in the shower always!!! that's why I shower when nobody's home :mrgreen:

the person below me can hold long heartfelt conversations with his image on the mirror


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe?
The person below me looks on a clock and thinks; wow fuck shit you gotta be kidding? is it already so late i really got to go soon than.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

/////////


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Only sometimes.

The person below me loves rainbows.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... Rainbows are so beautiful 

The person below me had dreams about them waking up thinking they woke up haha


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

too true.

the person below me found a career path they are satisfied with.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me multitasks


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't

The person below me is hungry and wants to get some sushi with me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

False, not sushi, if it was something I liked then I would say true.

The person below me is feline.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me is lefthanded


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

gasps, SO TRUE!

the person below me still hasn't gave up on the TV show "heroes" even after they started sucking. 
i know i still watch even though it saddens me sometimes.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False, I keep forgetting to watch it.

The Person below me thinks I'm horrible. lol


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false!

the person below me has had an epiphany


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

True.

The person below me can't remember everything about the day before.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me is giving up


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

False, never.

The person below me can see the face in the moon.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

True, I had a conversation with him a couple nights ago... Does THAT make me crazy???

The person below me enjoys romantic nights in, long walks on the beach, and pouring salt on slugs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Salt on slugs! OMG that's horrible.  The rest is a secret.

The person below me knows my many and mysterious secrets.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Salt on slugs! OMG that's horrible.  The rest is a secret.
> 
> The person below me knows my many and mysterious secrets.


False. You're quite mysterious.

The person below me likes to fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> False. You're quite mysterious.
> 
> The person below me likes to fish.


Everybody says that to me.

False, that's cruel too.

The person below me has a song going through their head which they hate and it's driving them nuts. They are going to listen to something better to get rid of it....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. 



 :lol:

The person below me is really cute


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe?? I leave that up to the person looking.

The person below me never chose truth in Truth or Dare.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True. lol

The person below me is really handsome (let a guy answer this please lol)


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I think anyway. How am I supposed to judge? I have been told otherwise though.

The person bellow me is far from modest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

False, I think.

The person below me can take a joke and has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True. I am indeed very funny.

The person below me is a Gemini.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

False.

The person below me has a cheeky twinkle in their eye.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True

The person below me's favourite ice-cream is B&J Phish Food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

False, never heard of it.

The person me wishes the sky was purple and silver sometimes instead of blue or gray.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

so true

the person below me is scared of falling in love


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay fuck it...Hands up. :roll:

The person below me can relate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

True!

The person below me has swam with dolphins.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

False but I would love too.

The person below me is cream crackered and is going to bed very soon.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False

The person below me is stylish.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... in my own way. Not in the Dolce & Gabbana way. =P

The person below me is looking for work but is struggling just like I am.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true 

the person below me sleeps with a teddy bear (or any stuffed animal)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

False.

The person below me just heard the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True - The Barney Stinson resume song from How I Met Your Mother.

The person below me has exciting plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah false nothing and not after that day and not after that day etc.
The person below me has trouble reading (edit; ATM)


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False I think (unless its have trouble reading due to spaciness)

The person below me doesn't get why Canada needs to speak French.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah i mean due the spaciness

False, there must be in history a view franch dudes who couldn`t speak english 

The person below me is trapped


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

How very zen, using history as a rational for today's necessities, as the past present and future are both the same, and yet non-existent. I know that's probably not what you were saying but I've been reading a book on zen, and I just got to the bit about time not necessarily being linear, and not necessarily real.

True, although I think I may have found an escape route.

The person below me is something of a philosopher.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I transcended the philosopher, so to speak.

The person below me knows that everything moves in cycles which is why linear time doesn't exist and won't make the mistake of falling into a wrong idea of nothingness. :wink:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True - At least I do now (thank you)

The person below me is feeling smug.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True.

The person below me thinks my signature quote is true.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True - Except the damn things don't work for me.

The person below me has seen a film at the cinema in the last week that they would recommend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

False.

The person below me believes that consciousness exists everywhere and outside of the body...beyond space/time limitation.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I believe our understanding of consciousness is flawed, as although we think our decisions are conscious actions, they were all determined millions of years ago. All our actions are a result of the environment, and as that has always been true, we do not have free consciousness. All that exists or will exist is predetermined, so there is no consciousness. A slightly warped view granted, but that is what has led me to believe that life serves no greater purpose, life just happened.

The person below me similarly believes that there is no greater purpose to our existence.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds defeatist to me..like "I just won't live and take responsibility for my life because its predetermined" There is action reaction, most of our conscious actions are reactions to others actions...So in a way your right but it's not that black or white. If we are mindfully aware and truly become conscious in the moment we can act consciously, in harmony with everything else, rather than controlled or conditioned by everything else. I never stated anything about a greater purpose, most people can't even achieve being human let alone anything greater. They refuse to think outside the box.

The person below me is bored of the same old same and is going to spin things around and liven things up a bit.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True, I am more actively pursuing my dream career now, and I will make sure I succeed.

Just because life is predetermined does not mean we cannot make the world better. There are those whose personality has been shaped by surroundings such that they might try to inspire good. It is predetermined whether or not and when someone will tighten laws or punishments, all of which will shape other peoples personalities. It is not that we are not responsible for ourselves. What I was saying really is that none of our thoughts are original because they were determined a long time ago, that does not mean that society cannot improve itself, it just means whether or not it will has already been decided. I hope that shows a little bit more clearly what I was trying to convey.

The person below me is optimistic about their future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Do.I said:


> Just because life is predetermined does not mean we cannot make the world better. There are those whose personality has been shaped by surroundings such that they might try to inspire good. It is predetermined whether or not and when someone will tighten laws or punishments, all of which will shape other peoples personalities. It is not that we are not responsible for ourselves. What I was saying really is that none of our thoughts are original because they were determined a long time ago, that does not mean that society cannot improve itself, it just means whether or not it will has already been decided. I hope that shows a little bit more clearly what I was trying to convey.


It is just your _opinion_ that life is predetermined, and that's okay, but I don't have to agree and that should be okay too. 
No time to do the person below me question, besides this a game, not the debate section LOL. Goodnight.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Night. You've given me a fun evening.

Anyway, for anyone who can't be bothered to look back to see what the last one was it is:

The person below me is optimistic about their future.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah kinda true...

The person below me likes this smiley :mrgreen:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. Green is the colour of envy, envy leads to greed, greed leads to corruption... Also green and yellow have historically been considered representative of the Devil (BTW, my eyes green with yellow ring, so I have been described as the son of the devil).

Kidding, It's a very nice smiley.

The person below me takes everything way too seriously.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

False, never. :mrgreen: Green is the color of envy even according to buddhism, but only in a symbolical sense. I mean they could have chosen pink. I have green eyes too, green eyed people are said to be weird and unusual, I don't know!  
I very much enjoyed our discussions too Do.I.

The person below me often looks like this :shock:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. I heard somewhere that only 2% of people have green eyes. So we are clearly special.

False, I look more like this :?

The person below me sometimes wonders where Van Gogh's ear ended up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh  . True, I am now.

The person below me is rich beyond their wildest imagination but doesn't like money.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False, I have the most ridiculous student overdraft.

The person below me is saddened by the fact my Cognitive behaviourist has said I am to stay away from this site for at least a week.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, clearly so many people missed me....

OK, the person below me is too afraid to act on the rare feelings they have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I sort of missed you "Dickie"..Do I.., everybody else let this game die, but haven't been here much myself.

False..not any effing more because I'm grabbing life by the balls from now on, whats to lose?

The person below me likes that sentiment.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

True. When life gives you balls, make-- ball juice? For real though, all the wanting and hoping for things to get better really sucks. Just grab those balls, make some damn juice, look people in the eye and take a big healthy fuckin swig. Then wipe your stache with your arm like Clint Eastwood.

The person below me may think I'm gay after posting something like this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

False, do you have a "stache" Owen?

I mean big things, taking BIG chances that could potentially change your whole life. You're not sure if you should go for it and grab the opportunity placed before you because of this or that, but you decide to fuck the this or that and take a gamble and just see where it takes you...it could be the best thing to ever happen to you or it may not work out..But you say YES anyway. I find myself in this situation.

The person below me feels good about the future for the first time in ages.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false

the person below me likes tuna


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False

The person below me wants to rant about what flower*ed day they've been having, about how (I don't know if a word has been coined for the s word yet so I'll be going with) sing*ing hard its getting with all the flower*ing pressure building up. The person below me feels like shouting and screaming. (Hmmm, I'm in a great mood right now.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

False, whats up Dicky? Maybe you need to have a good vent and get it all off of your chest.

The person below me has gained a new perspective on life.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False, I'm reverting back to my old one.

Maybe I do. If guys have a time of the month, then I'm there, because everything is getting me on edge. I think the clonazepam is not having the same effect that it did just 2 weeks ago. It was great while it lasted. Temporarily feeling happy, or a little sad, but mostly happy, now I have slipped back to the disconnected me that only seems frustrated by life, because it seems like I'm the only sane person left alive. I'm beginning to think that there is nothing wrong with only thinking logically, and leaving the emotion that is screwing the rest of the world over. Anyway, I'll stop there shall I?

The person below me is known as a good listener, and is possibly among the most valuable friends your friends have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Do.I said:


> Maybe I do. If guys have a time of the month, then I'm there, because everything is getting me on edge. I think the clonazepam is not having the same effect that it did just 2 weeks ago. It was great while it lasted. Temporarily feeling happy, or a little sad, but mostly happy, now I have slipped back to the disconnected me that only seems frustrated by life, because it seems like I'm the only sane person left alive. I'm beginning to think that there is nothing wrong with only thinking logically, and leaving the emotion that is screwing the rest of the world over. Anyway, I'll stop there shall I?


If you wish to continue go ahead. PM me if you ever feel like it okay. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Well then that would be a true you should have put.

Its just that with the clonazepam not having the effect it had for a short while, it is frustrating to have to go back to being numb, after two weeks of being able to enjoy myself.

Anywho, continuing with the thread, the person below me enjoys chinese food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

True...If its veggie.

You shouldn't have built up a tolerance to a benzo within two weeks I don't think, sure there wasn't any other triggers maybe? Or maybe increase the dose. Feeling like it's all too much can make you feel numb........totally.

The person below me cried with happiness in the past week.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope False never did.
The person below me just heard a very sad and disappointing message?


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Quite the opposite. Due to the recently discovered DP, I may get special consideration when my final Uni degree mark is decided upon.

I don't know if I've completely built up the tolerance yet, as I'm feeling a little better today, although, thanks to not taking it on time yesterday I've had a headache since yesterday afternoon, and it went briefly after finally taking it, but now it is back with vengeance.

The person below me has never taken illegal drugs.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me would love to be watching the sunset right now


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

True.

The person below me has smiled a lot today. :mrgreen:



Do.I said:


> I don't know if I've completely built up the tolerance yet, as I'm feeling a little better today, although, thanks to not taking it on time yesterday I've had a headache since yesterday afternoon, and it went briefly after finally taking it, but now it is back with vengeance.


Glad you're doing a little better Dicky. That's the trouble with benzos, if you don't take them regular they aren't as effective and you can also get rebound anxiety, headaches etc...Good news about Uni though huh, should take the pressure off you a bit eh?


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True (new episode of family guy online, can't help but laugh at that).

Yeah, I guess the pressure is off, although in a way its back on. Before no matter how hard I worked I was going to get a 2:2 degree, now there's a chance to get a 2:1, I have to carry on working harder than ever. As you can see I am always an optimist. Thanks Spirit, you really seem to know your stuff; when I joined the forum drawynitsed said that their were a lot of great people here, and clearly she was right.

Anyway, the person below me is wondering what is going to happen next in their life?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true.

the person below me has cold feet and hands usually


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Do.I said:


> True (new episode of family guy online, can't help but laugh at that).
> 
> Yeah, I guess the pressure is off, although in a way its back on. Before no matter how hard I worked I was going to get a 2:2 degree, now there's a chance to get a 2:1, I have to carry on working harder than ever. As you can see I am always an optimist. Thanks Spirit, you really seem to know your stuff; when I joined the forum drawynitsed said that their were a lot of great people here, and clearly she was right.


Yeah, I don't watch family guy often but when I do it always makes me Lmao.
No worries, thks too. I'm an optimist as well, it's the best way to be, keep your chin up and I'm sure you'll do fine as you seem very smart. I love everyone here, they're all awesome, I've made some great friends through this place, after all... this is only the friggin best Dp.d site out there you know! :wink:



scylla said:


> the person below me has cold feet and hands usually


True, always.

The person below me is kinda really excited about something.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True and False at the same time, but I'll keep the logic behind that to myself. Actually true, since my 21st B'Day party is on Thursday.

Ok, I was being sarcastic about me being optimistic (its very hard to convey tone through text). But its nice to see that others actually are. I used to be, and I would like to get back to it.

The person below me thinks they have big teeth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

{Sorry Dicky, I can see the sarcasm now, I kind of consider myself a queen of sarcasm and irony and I missed it! :roll: . I guess my mind was elsewhere last night. I lived a lot of years in total pessimism, trust me, I understand. You probably have good reasons to feel that way, life hands out some hard knocks to some of us and some of those experiences jade our whole outlook in all situations. The fun is in getting back up again, and you will too. Happy birthday for whenever the day is, hope you have a good one.}

False.

The person below me thinks they've finally lost their mind, but in a good way.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False.

Next Wednesday is the day. Thanks. Its not so much that I have plenty of reasons to feel bad, I just have trouble to finding the hope for anything better. I kind of figured it was part of the DP, but you seem to manage it so well. Perhaps its the Buddhism?

The person below me has a hard time distinguishing dreams from reality (i.e. if they actually happened)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Do.I said:


> Next Wednesday is the day. Thanks. Its not so much that I have plenty of reasons to feel bad, I just have trouble to finding the hope for anything better. I kind of figured it was part of the DP, but you seem to manage it so well. Perhaps its the Buddhism?


Buddhism was a huge part of what helped me to recover-one part of it and it still helps me as I still have some dissociative issues ETC. I don't have to manage Dp.d anymore, that's why I say with confidence that you'll get back up again too, because I know it's possible. I'm just happy...I'm still healing. 



> The person below me has a hard time distinguishing dreams from reality (i.e. if they actually happened)?


Actually sometimes even without Dp'd, I do, but alot of my dreams are precognitive.

The person below me isn't afraid anymore.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

A little truth there. I did something I've never done before tonight and asked for a number (even though she faked numbered me out of politeness (didn't give enough digits), Called her on it and then got told the old "have a boyfriend" story), which slightly lessened my life long fear of rejection. Although I got rejected, I had a joke with her about it, and was all very friendly.

The person below me has a secret.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL giving you half a number isn't that polite in my opinion  Honesty is. But good you're not afraid anymore-that's the important thing right.

Hm well kind of yes/no...It's not such a huge secret anymore, some trusted friends know, secret is probably not the right word for it.

The person below me is extremely complicated.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

No kidding.

It wasn't like that, She left off the last digit by accident, and I called her on it, smiled apologised and said she had a boyfriend but didn't want to upset me at my birthday party. It was friendly, and we joked about it afterwards. I did tell her I wouldn't have been offended, or felt bad so she could have just said no,on the other hand if she had said no, it would have been a more abrupt rejection which is the kind of thing I panic over. Pretty much my personality is based on two things, fear of rejection (also of what others think of me, but same thing), and a hatred of being told what to do or how to live my life. I guess then I'm not that complicated then... Sorry, I have an annoying habit of rabbeting on about my problems, I sometimes think I must come off as completely self obsessed.

The person below me is more complicated. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Do.I said:


> No kidding.
> 
> It wasn't like that, She left off the last digit by accident, and I called her on it, smiled apologised and said she had a boyfriend but didn't want to upset me at my birthday party. It was friendly, and we joked about it afterwards. I did tell her I wouldn't have been offended, or felt bad so she could have just said no,on the other hand if she had said no, it would have been a more abrupt rejection which is the kind of thing I panic over. Pretty much my personality is based on two things, fear of rejection (also of what others think of me, but same thing), and a hatred of being told what to do or how to live my life. I guess then I'm not that complicated then... Sorry, I have an annoying habit of rabbeting on about my problems, I sometimes think I must come off as completely self obsessed.


LOL. No you don't come off as self obsessed at all, you come off as someone who maybe thinks others aren't interested in what you have you say or care about how you feel, when it's not true. I kind of enjoy our lil chit chat in this thread actually. Well that girl sounds like a really nice considerate person, that's cool. I had a really bad fear of abandonment once, well, It's not completely gone...inner child stuff...as fluffy as that sounds, it's true. I think most people actually have the fear of rejection as we all want to be accepted for who we are don't we and that's not wrong to want that or infact expect it. Those who don't take us for who we are, well it really is their problem, not ours. Or wait, maybe you was being sarcastic again, maybe you think I go on too much. Probably true...



> The person below me is more complicated. :wink:


Maybe, maybe not. :wink:

The person below me is a great judge of character.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True, but everyone thinks they're a great judge of character.

I also enjoy this little conversation we've got going, it is kind of like I imagine seeing a shrink is like. I wasn't being sarcastic there. I know everyone fears what others think of them to an extent, but its been built into me. I was never the popular kid, at least since I left my first primary school. It started with my childhood girlfriend (in that way little kids have girlfriends), who came up to me as if I was her best friend saying she'd just kissed this other guy in our class. I know that was a long time ago, but then that has been combined with continuing unpopularity (or at least that perception) ever since. I didn't enjoy my teenage years, and I never worked up the balls to take any risks. Its where my anxiety comes from, and I'm frightened by the idea that this wont go away. But last night was a step in the right direction, even if it was down to the clonazepam. I also think if I can work through the fear of rejection, and public perception, then the depersonalisation will follow (although asking her number was possibly the most depersonalized moment of my life - I had no control over what would happen, and I was fighting every instinct in me). Strangely despite the fear of rejection I have never given in to peer pressure, I've always thought that was odd.

I have realised when you mention that you used to have a fear of abandonment, that I haven't really asked much about you. I know you are a Buddhist vegetarian, who is taking the time to comfort a complete stranger (so is obviously a caring person), but I know nothing else about you're story.

The person below me sometimes wonders what it would be like to be someone else entirely (if that makes any sense). Could you actually be someone else, because it is the character that makes a person, and to be someone else would be to take on another personality and cease to be yourself at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL You think talking to me is like talking to a shrink? hahaaha, you would end up crazy! I was never the confidant popular outgoing sort either, very shy, very passive, very damaged, but then on another note I could be the complete opposite......Didn't know how to BE really because the rules kept changing and I had to try and exist as something/someone. It makes sense you never gave into peer pressure because you hate being told how to live your life. The ones who are true to themselves usually end up being rejected because they don't fulfill others silly expectations-that's a good thing. I never gave into peer pressure either.



Do.I said:


> I have realised when you mention that you used to have a fear of abandonment, that I haven't really asked much about you. I know you are a Buddhist vegetarian, who is taking the time to comfort a complete stranger (so is obviously a caring person), but I know nothing else about you're story.


Well I'm a Buddhist witch actually amongst other things, a real one..... a complicated one. I have many sides to me.



> The person below me sometimes wonders what it would be like to be someone else entirely (if that makes any sense). Could you actually be someone else, because it is the character that makes a person, and to be someone else would be to take on another personality and cease to be yourself at all.


Wow what a question, true, I thought about this wayyyyy too much actually as a child LOL..Complicated :wink:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

What exactly is a Busddhist witch?

The person above me forgot to make a new "the person below me..."

The person below me is going to resume the "the person below me" game.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Do.I said:


> What exactly is a Busddhist witch?
> 
> The person above me forgot to make a new "the person below me..."
> 
> The person below me is going to resume the "the person below me" game.


OOPS...Sorry LOL. I realized I forgot after I shut the computer down but thought... oh well....

A Buddhist witch is a Buddhist who is a witch, you can switch it around and say Pagan Buddhist or you could say I'm an eclectic witch but that still doesn't define what I am completely. I knew I was witch at a young age-I love magick-its a natural thing for me, it's in my blood. I talk to spirit guides, have pet familars, and travel to other realms(levels of reality) afterall reality is multidimentional. Alot of people think me mad but I don't giving a flying fuck. I started calling myself a witch at age 7 even though at that time I had a strong interest in Christianity, despite my parents not being religious-I drove them nuts with it. I live by Buddhist and pagan principles but I also still have interest in other paths, I love the purer esoteric Christian teachings. I was baptized through my own choice also about 6 years ago. I really hate the labels-none of them alone fit me as a whole person because at the end of the day the meaning behind them all is the same. Us humans just like to put ourselves in boxes, we divide eachother and pull ourselves apart while trying to fit somewhere. All of these different faiths and paths are like branches of one tree......or fingers of one hand. I even study wizardology. I really do have many sides but I wouldn't have it any other way, it's kinda fun and I NEVER ever get bored.

True...I better do the question.

The person below me is bored because I rambled on for too long.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True 

The person below is still in pajamas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

False-I mostly sleep in the noody-nothing.

The person below me will rise above it.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Depending on what it is. 

The person below me forgot that its saint patricks day


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

The person above me doesn't realise that Paddy's Day is actually always the 17th, however in some countries it is celebrated on the closest weekend, in order to have the parades that the American's seem to love.

I admit it sounds a little strange to me, although no offence is intended. I have just never come across a witch before, so its a little new to me, and until I looked it up on Google I had a pretty narrow and sci-fi view of what it meant to be a witch. But having looked it up, I can kind of understand. I hope I'm not coming across as rude, as you have been very kind to me, and I actually am quite intrigued. You're right about people putting themselves and others into groups. It seems most conflict is a result of this; the fact that we care less about what we have in common, and more about what we do not. Christians are a prime example, (and again I wish to offend no-one) there are so many different types of Christianity, it seems many forget that they believe in the same God, Believe in Jesus, look to the Bible for answers. It would be better for the religion to wipe out these different forms and just accept the spirit of christianity as is right for each follower. Then there is that fact Jesus was Jewish himself, and christians occasionally come across as anti-Semitic in spite of their lord. I could go on to other religions, but the point is simply that there is so much more that unites each of us, and people should stop looking for reasons to dislike people before they really know them. Sorry I have gone on a bit.

The person below me did know that St Paddy's Day is the 17th (Tuesday)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True, and until about 2 years ago I thought St. Paddy's Day and St. Patrick's Day were two different holidays.

The person below me is in love with someone.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False.

The person below me has read Grendel by John Gardner


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False
The person below me drinks fake red bull


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me has hay fever


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Do.I said:


> I admit it sounds a little strange to me, although no offence is intended. I have just never come across a witch before, so its a little new to me, and until I looked it up on Google I had a pretty narrow and sci-fi view of what it meant to be a witch. But having looked it up, I can kind of understand. I hope I'm not coming across as rude, as you have been very kind to me, and I actually am quite intrigued. You're right about people putting themselves and others into groups. It seems most conflict is a result of this; the fact that we care less about what we have in common, and more about what we do not. Christians are a prime example, (and again I wish to offend no-one) there are so many different types of Christianity, it seems many forget that they believe in the same God, Believe in Jesus, look to the Bible for answers. It would be better for the religion to wipe out these different forms and just accept the spirit of christianity as is right for each follower. Then there is that fact Jesus was Jewish himself, and christians occasionally come across as anti-Semitic in spite of their lord. I could go on to other religions, but the point is simply that there is so much more that unites each of us, and people should stop looking for reasons to dislike people before they really know them. Sorry I have gone on a bit.


Oh, no offense taken and you didn't come across as rude at all, you even took the time to check it out-I'm impressed, thanks. I love what I do too much to be bothered by anybodies ignorance so even if people are ignorant about it-it worries me not.  I believe that our spirituality is ourself, all we have to do is look within and our truth is there.



scylla said:


> the person below me has hay fever


I think a bit, yeah, because my asthma is a little worse. I had hay fever for the first time last year. The witches cure for hay fever? ....Find honey that's made by the bees locally in your area and take some everyday-it will immunise and desensitize you to the pollen in your area.

The person below me is currently reading a great book.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm 'reading' about 10, I can never get to the end before starting a new one and abandoning the first. On the other hand a haven't read a page of any for weeks.

Thats not just a witch's solution to hay-fever. I've heard about it for colds. I heard somewhere that it is something to do with the local bees honey carrying immunities to certain minor illnesses (colds, hay-fever, etc.) They specifically carry the local immunities because of the area they collect pollen and the strands of cold or hay fever viruses. I think thats right. I don't really know the science behind it although there is some, for that much I'm pretty sure about. Also did you know that honey is the only food to never go off?

The person below below me has something on their mind, but is covering up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Do.I said:


> Thats not just a witch's solution to hay-fever. I've heard about it for colds. I heard somewhere that it is something to do with the local bees honey carrying immunities to certain minor illnesses (colds, hay-fever, etc.) They specifically carry the local immunities because of the area they collect pollen and the strands of cold or hay fever viruses. I think thats right. I don't really know the science behind it although there is some, for that much I'm pretty sure about. Also did you know that honey is the only food to never go off?


Hey, they got it from the witches 8) lol. All I meant was as a witch that's what I recommend to anyone with hay fever-that's all and that's what the witches I know recommend also. Besides witches remedies also have science behind them you know. :wink: What did you think I would recommend as a witch, two eyes of newt and the boiled blood of a pigs heart? LOL...God. And yes, what you said, that's about how it works and yes I know honey never goes off, it's a natural anti biotic. Oh yeah, same here, I am always reading like a dozen books at once-I LOVE books.



> The person below below me has something on their mind, but is covering up.


False....

The person below me isn't being honest with themselves about something.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me is worried about something.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False

The person below me is up way later than they should be


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

...so true :roll:

the person below me likes B movies


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

true- some of them.

The person below me cant stand superficial people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Very true.

The person below me is the most interesting person I've ever met and is just as weird as me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

maybe true :mrgreen:

The person below me has healed many wounds in the last 6 months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

True...totally.

The person below me finally got over their fear of love and can see that what they thought before about love being neurotic and childish is incorrect, their previous beliefs about it were what was neurotic and emotionally immature.

Oh yeah, happy birthday Dicky (Do.I), hope the future brings you better things.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure. The person below me is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Sure. The person below me is.


is? Whatever.

The person below me has an attitude problem.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

hopefully false

the person below me has been in a dangerous mood today :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Not dangerously bad exactly-a bad kinda irritable mood kinda yep..

The person below me can't wait for today to be over.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

hahaha! just 22 more minutes in this latitude.....true

the person below me has a sweet tooth


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahh you lucky. i wish this day was over...

and true.

the person below me has done something for a remarkably long amount of hours that they are going to tell me about


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

True...meditate in solitude. There was a more exciting one but I best not go there.

I still have 2 hours and eight minutes until this fucking mess of a day is over. :mrgreen: :arrow:

The person below me wears alot of black clothing.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false but that used to be the only color i wore
ahhhhh 6 more hours of this day

the person below me has a favorite tea that they are going to tell me about


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true : tchai

the person below me enjoys making lists, lots of lists


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. A list is too much pressure. It implies urgency, which puts me on edge.



 Spirit said:


> Oh yeah, happy birthday Dicky (Do.I), hope the future brings you better things.


Thanks Spirit. I was feeling optimistic yesterday (not that I am not feeling optimistic today); hopefully that will be symbolic for the next year.

The person below me does not believe in superstition, but likes to stay on the safe side just in case.


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

true
the persson below me is married


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False.

The person below me wants to move to a different country.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

sooooooo true

the person below me has been to an ashram


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

False.

The person below me wants to live by the ocean.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

TRUUUE

the person below me feels that yellow best describes their personality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Which one Peachy?...Erm just kidding lol. False, I'm obviously multi-colored, you know that. :wink:

The person below me will tell me: If they was a particular song which song it would be?


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

In the Waiting Line - Zero 7 (I think, there are others I could have picked but I have recently watched Garden State, so thought of this.

The person below me is going to receive a phone call within 1 minute of reading this. (If that turns out to be true, then I am a talented talented man.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

omg love that song! and that scene. and that movie. good pick.

probably false

the person below me is in the zone


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

if by zone you mean disaster zone then it's true (I'm packing and my house looks like it's been hit by the tsunami)

the person below me knows how to give a good massage


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah very : 
the person below me likes dalmatian dogs


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

true!
the person below me takes a nap every day


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Not every day but I do like to nap sometimes.

The person below me misses somebody.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah Myself
The person below me feels very fucked up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

False.

The person below me has a positive mental attitude.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me likes chicken flavored snack crackers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

False.

The person below is thinking about owls


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

False.

The person below me is having a hunky f*ckity dorey day. That's "Lynglish" sarcasm for "having a great fucking day"


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

ehm... i guess so.
hunky f*ckity dorey, if i say that loud it sounds like a lil fun song, Lynglish is such a cool language.
The person below me wonders why chatzy is so quiet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

False, I think not everyone knows about it because it's just advertised in a post called "I made a chatroom" rather than "The DP.d chatroom", plus everyone goes in at different times and keeps missing each other. And because noone really goes in there anymore or it's that everyone is unsociable buggers.

The person below me is about to go into Chatsy to take a look.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False.

The person below me got all their work done early, unlike the person above them.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false

the person below me is considering having a tattoo done


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True, but if my mom finds out I get cut off.

The person below me has read Philip K. Dick and it made their DP worse.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. Never even heard of it.

The person below me has been having an unusual day, but doesn't know why.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

False, well it is unusual, I feel unusual and strange from not smoking.

The person below me is cringing because they're mum who is in a fowl mood and who is being a complete bitch just told them that their dad is becoming a bit impotent. Fuck, did I NEED to really know that. :? Hell, at least she stopped talking about herself for two seconds, hoo-rar!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:shock: false !

the person below me keeps forgetting stuff they shouldn't


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, that is true.

Are you Ok Spirit? Or is it just the lack of nicotine?

The person below me reads their horoscope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lack of nicotine Dicky-it gives me some derealisation despite recovery and my asthma and chest infection is trying to kill me, I'm determined to stop for good this time, I will go insane again but hell, least I'll still be breathing. I'm off to bed :? . Thanks for asking. Call me Lynsey-I hate formality.

False, I sometimes read Scorpios horoscope as it fits me better than my own.

The person below me left spiteful gossip behind when they moved on from childhood and thinks those that still gossip spitefully are emotionally retarded. :roll: Goodnight lovely people.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True, although I admit that makes me a little hypocritical. It is the quality I most hate about myself, and I've been trying to catch myself doing it, and stop myself.

Good luck quitting smoking Lynsey, one of my uni housemates is quitting at the moment, so I've seen that its not easy.

The person below me is out of ideas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Dicky, it sure isn't easy, it' refreshing to hear a non smoker accept that it may not be easy to give up smoking, most of them just say "oh it's so easy, just give up"-they make me so mad. I smoked a couple yesterday :? but today I've only had four puffs on one ciggy which is better than 20 cigarettes per day.. but I still get withdrawals by reducing my nicotine intake by so much....

True.

Erm, the person me has/has had a strange addiction.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True. I have this strange dpselfhelp.com addiction. :? :wink:   and right now an addiction to using emoticons :lol:  :x   :twisted: :mrgreen: 

The person below me believes he/she will experience peace in this lifetime.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I don`t know peace can mean a lot, i can only hope so.

The person below me thinks surfing is fun?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True- I think it is though I've never tried it.

The person below me is determined.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

determined to what? true I guess...

the person below me is looking for a job


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I may be on the verge of graduating (assuming I do this dissertation), but instead I'm looking at doing another Uni course.

The person below me wants to help me with my dissertation, by competing the following questionnaire:
http://www.esurveyspro.com/Survey.aspx? ... ad2e7e5d5f


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me sometimes fantasizes about what 3 wishes they would ask if they happened to release a genie from a magic lantern


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets see, My dream job (producer/director for film or television). Wealth. A US Passport.

Thanks Scylla. I need as many responses as possible. I am writing about why drugs should be decriminalised, and why it is unlikely to happen.

The person below me is close with their family.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes and no. 50/50. Close yet a million miles away.

The person below me has been attacked by a wild animal.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False, unless you can count the bird crap on my car as an ammunition based attack by bird.

The person below me is planning to make a major change in their life. (such as relationship change, place of residence, job change)


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true

the person below me hasnt got a TV


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Denied

The person below me is a bag lady and needs to cheer up :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

True. Cheer me up, baby?

The person below me needs a break.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

False.....bring it on.. 

The person below me misses somebody.


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Very true.....how did you know? :mrgreen:

The person below me hates flying (in planes)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False i love flying.
The person below me smokes pipe sometimes?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true though i haven't in a while

the person below me smokes an old man's pipe as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

sneaker said:


> Very true.....how did you know? :mrgreen:
> 
> The person below me hates flying (in planes)


My answer would have been true and..........how did you know that? :shock: I'll fly but not in a plane.



surfingisfun001 said:


> the person below me smokes an old man's pipe as well


Totally false LOL.

The person below me sees orbs all of the time, not because of Dp.d though.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Orbs? I think I do... not sure. I'd say true

The person below wonders what all this Twilight hype all about lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false, i've read all the books :?

the person below me is yearning for something


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true - connection and you

the person below me desires to travel somewhere


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

True. I'd love to travel to a place where it's snowing right now.

The person below me loves to watch TV.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Too true.

The person below me has trouble relating to others.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

False.

The person below me thinks I have way to many posts.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False

The person below me always makes the next 'the person below me' something they consider to be true about themselves in order to find out if there are others like him/her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

False...not always but yes sometimes.

The person below me is wearing blue?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true i'm wearing blue shorts how did you know?

the person below me likes relaxing on the beach.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

as long as it's not too hot, true

the person below me could really use some vacations


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True i really could,
the person below has new shoes


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

True, I brought some red ankle boots this week ... 

The person below me thinks red boots are a bit kinky.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I've never understood the kinkiness of boots (or any kind of shoe, or really the whole feet thing).

The person below me uses humour as a defense mechanism; specifically sarcasm and irony.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

True....lol totally. In psychological terms laughter/humor IS actually a defense mechanism-it makes us feel better, it's the same as crying. I don't use sarcasm or irony as a defense, I love them though.....it happens on its own, naturally, people tell me I'm sarcastic but I don't always see it....plus I love humor. Now I'm rambling....

The kinky boots thing.......nothing to do with any foot fetishes LOL......

The person below me wants to change their surname.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True, Try being stuck with a name like R*****d Smith. Possibly the most common, yet dull combination ever. Any suggestions.

The person below me is running out of time.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False I got all the time in the world

The person below me felt an emotion today.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true  a lot

the person below me feels warm inside


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tralse

the person below me should be sleeping right now, cough cough.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true ahhahahahaaa

the person below me really thought i would fall asleep


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true...eventually

the person below me is sleeping in a loft


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true! woah what a weird coincidence

the person below me is ambidextrous


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

false but that would be really cool. you could say "today my left hand is tired so i'm going to work with my right"

the person below me enjoys the dpselfhelp.com community

ps: im out for tonight


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me believes in something that they cannot see


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

The person below me only believes in things they can see.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

False. Then my cell phone would blow my mind.

The person below me thinks I should cut class.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Do.I said:


> True, Try being stuck with a name like *edited out*. Possibly the most common, yet dull combination ever. Any suggestions.


I would suggest removing your real name from the forum because it'll show up on Google, say, if a future employer enters your name into a search engine all of your posts will show up. Just some friendly advice plus Rev gets shit about it which isn't fair.



egodeath said:


> The person below me thinks I should cut class.


 :? I don't wanna be a bad influence so false.

The person below me feels drunk alot recently but is completely sober.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me can see clouds outside their window.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

No my curtains are closed.
The person below me is trapped in live.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me would rather get stuck on a deserted island for a year than have to find their way back to their home with nothing but the clothes on their back from the middle of outer mongolia.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False
Mongolian clothes are cool.
The person below me is wearing tooth socks?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL I don't think Kenny meant that he was wearing mongolian clothes Rein. 

False :shock: WTF are tooth socks?

The person below me hasn't slept much in the last 24 hours. *Yawns*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True

The person below me likes vegetables.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian, but not because I like animals...I just f-ing hate vegetables.
JK. Sure.

The person below me could go for a bacon cheeseburger right now. With onion rings. And coleslaw. And a pickle. Mmmm.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very true...that reminds me, I should eat today.

The person below me has a unique ambition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm true/false. Why strive for great things when you can achieve happiness so simply by getting rid of the striving for this or that. Take what you are and have and love and nurture it and share it with other beings-That's my ambition..(typical Buddhist response... :wink: )

The person below me loves candlelight.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hell ya true.

The person below me would like to live in a castle


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!!!! David Bowie's.

the person below me somatizes a lot


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False, unless my headaches stem from somatizing.

The person below me has a tendency to hesitate.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah true at times.

The person below me doesn't get out much


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

False.

The person below thinks they've had an alien encounter before.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

false, unless you mean illegal aliens, then its true :wink:

the person below me likes rearrangin their furniture, and revamping their house every now and then


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

True....but I usually end up putting everything back where/how it was in the first place..lol....I'm actually decorating my house at the moment and can't decide on the colour schemes.

The person below me has an unusual piercing or tattoo.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False...I had ear plugs, only gauge 6 which is still pretty small but took them out a few months ago. Gauge 8 is what you start at and I was told that the ears heal normal all the way up to gauge 0. It's still very noticeable that I had piercings, so I'm guna be a little pissed if I have holes in my ears for the rest of my life.

The person below me enjoys drinking red wine.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

trueeee 

the person below me had a strange thing happen to them today that they're gonna tell me about


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

True, but you'd have to expressly ask 

The person below me knows what I'm referencing when I say "I lit your baby on fire"


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

False...it could mean several things?

The person below me is fed up today.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False but DP is still lingering so partly true.

The person below me is a night person.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

True, but I'm attempting to change that, I got up at 7.30 this morning after only a couple of hours sleep.

The person below me has a strange belief about a relatively normal mundane object.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I am convinced of only what can be proven, except that one group of people have no right to enforce their beliefs on others, because they cannot prove that their beliefs are right. I know that goes a little off topic, but essentially means I have no strange beliefs.

The person below me often looks to identify themselves in fictional characters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

....

The person below me will tell me something shocking.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

The song "Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you..." did not just happen. It took TWO people to write that song, the copyright to which is held by representatives of Mildred and Patty Hill.

The person below me thinks that that is a strange fact to know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

False, Knowing you I not to even ponder that anymore.

The person below me is utilitarian


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True and False. It ranks below liberalism in my eyes, but I also believe Liberalism is important, because the greatest happiness will only be achieved if we are free to make our own minds, free from outside restrictions.

The person below me has a strange fact that they would like to share.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False... nothing strange about me lol :wink:

The person below me has been wondering where I've been and why I haven't been on the forum for awhile. hehe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

False because I talk to you on facebook. :wink:

The person below me is hallucinating from tiredness.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True, well not really i don`t see things that are not there (how do i know if they are there or not ? :? but i do feel like i space it hard, i cant think clear like in a fucking trip.

The person below me wanne leave the place where (s)he is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

When I'm really tired, like seriously tired ...like now...I see things that aren't there like faces in the carpet or the couch or like lampposts as people lol...shapes and patterns of things morph into animated characters ...I think I fried my brain with too many drugs all those years ago.

False

The person below me has a strange phobia.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah im a bit afraid of swans, they always look so scary towards me.
oops forgot the next qustion
the person below me goes to bed soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I'm afraid of horses, I also have severe astraphobia-fear of lightening and thunder because my mum used to act like the germans were bombing us everytime it thundered when I was little and make us hide in the cupboard or under the table like it was a make shift air raid shelter or something.......its currently thundering and fork lightening outside ATM :? omg.

False

I can't think to do a PBM question now, the person below me can.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me is tired.

PS: wahoo the PBM game is now one of the ligghtbulbs at the top of the page, way to go lynsey!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lynsey's the best!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The person below me is tired


True. Very true. Indeedly true.

The person below is a reality TV addict. haha


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. It appeals to the worst in us. It appeals to the lazy side of us, and the sleaze side of us, and the networks responsible for reality television have played a measurable role in the decay of western culture.

The person below me disagrees with what I have said.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Do.I said:


> False. It appeals to the worst in us. It appeals to the lazy side of us, and the sleaze side of us, and the networks responsible for reality television have played a measurable role in the decay of western culture.
> 
> The person below me disagrees with what I have said.


False. I hate reality tv. I hate American Idol too, I don't know if that's considered reality tv. I hate most of the shows on vh1 and mtv and really can't stand stuff like gossip magazines either.

The person below me has been the person above me before.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True
The person below me has trouble updating his motherboard


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> PS: wahoo the PBM game is now one of the ligghtbulbs at the top of the page, way to go lynsey!





SistA HazeL said:


> Lynsey's the best!!


 You two rock.

I don't know what a motherboard is, it sounds like something from an alien spacecraft but I'm figuring it's a computer thing. obviously :?

The person below me sometimes wishes they could switch it all off, shut it all out and let it go for just a day.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True

The person below me likes the film Garden State, and wishes it was just as simple as coming off of the medication and meeting the right person.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me looks through the world with rosy-colored glasses


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

false

the person below me uses a different currency than the dollar


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Being a Brit I use the ?

The person below me thinks that I should be doing my dissertation and not playing TPBM game on here.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm not sure. When is it due and how much do you have done? I did your survey btw.

The person below me loves hot sauce and has been criticized for putting it on things that others don't think it goes on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I put salad cream/mayonaise and tomatoe ketchup on everything and get moaned at for it.....sort of similar.

The person below me is going back to bed soon.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

doesn't look like it :|

the person below me is asleep


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

It's due Wedneday. Thanks for doing the survey, its a big help to have as many people as possible. As for how much I've done. I'd rather not answer, I'm finding it impossible to focus at the moment.

False. That would be impressive to be asleep and answer this, but then I have been known to cook in my sleep, so stranger things have happened.

The person below me can think of a new hobby for me that is not too expensive to start, but will take my mind off of dp and work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

You cooked in your sleep :shock: ..... I've heard stranger lol..

True....finger painting LOL... I don't know!  ....Gardening?

The person below me has a really annoying habit.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true. pulling my hair out of my eyes. it's just long and in the way so i'm always screwing around with it.

the person below me has been graced with the most beautiful day, sunshine and warmth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

You have hair growing out of your eyes?  ... :roll:

False, it's gray and rainy and cold....but it's still a beautiful day and the sun is shining in my heart....how cheesy is that.

The person below me is feeling a bit hyper today.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol yes. my eyelashes! correction: brushing the hair on my head out of in front of my eyes

very cheesy. michigan is never nice out and it is today so we'll send you some of this good luck, aight?

false. i'm quite calm.

the person below me has seen something on tv or watched a movie or heard a song that made them cry and is gonna tell me what it was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks that'd be cool.

True, I cried for you by Katie melua.....tons of things make me cry...even the news sometimes.

The person below me is eating or has eaten colorful delicious icecream today.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false i'm on adderall= not eating for another 7 hours.

the person below me has a confession to make and this is their perfect opportunity to say it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

False...lol

The person below me is secretive.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm true

the person below me will give me some advice on what to do today


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True. I don't really know what time it is for you on the other side of the pond, but sailing is good fun. But if you cannot be bothered to rig the boat, maybe go water-skiing, or have a surfing lesson. And if you don't live near water, go find an estate agent (or realtor for any of you crazy Americans), and find a new place that's near a river or the sea side.

Fingerpainting? Gardening? Granted, I'm not a thrill seeking kind of guy, but that may be pushing the boundaries of boredom, and I've tested them far enough. Thanks for the suggestions but I think I'll take a pass on those ideas.

The person below me is going to share their biggest secret in their next post, safe in the knowledge that anyone else that it involves probably isn't losing their grip on reality, and as such probably isn't reading posts on dpselfhelp.com.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True - I pick my nose in the car all the time

The person below me also picks their nose


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False

The person below me is also in denial. (Kidding)

The person below me thinks that JFK and MLK ruined speech writing for the rest of us. I mean, how are we supposed to compete with Ask not what your country can do for you... or I have a dream...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't knows lol.

The person below me just had ALOT of fun.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Do.I said:


> False
> 
> The person below me is also in denial. (Kidding)


LOL

TRUE. I just went surfing and now feel good.

The person below me would like to live on a boat in the ocean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

True or a house by the ocean but definitely near the ocean.....Did you reach nirvana on that surfboard yet Kenny.. :wink:

The person below me is wide awake and very alert when they should be asleep.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. Had good sleep today and a good nap after something similar to a mini marathon. 

The person below me likes stories of magic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

haha

True.

The person below me knows that real life is woven out of the fibres of magick.....the same fibres that hold the universe together.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> True or a house by the ocean but definitely near the ocean.....Did you reach nirvana on that surfboard yet Kenny.. :wink:


Still riding that wave Lynsey. I'm starting to think that nirvana exists within the wave itself.

False

The person below me is riding a wave to nirvana.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Still riding that wave Lynsey. I'm starting to think that nirvana exists within the wave itself.


I like that Kenny, you may have something. :wink:



> The person below me is riding a wave to nirvana.


False, I renounced nirvana until everybody everybody is free of suffering forever,

The person below me can't believe what a gorgeous sunny day it is outside today.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. I do believe what a sunny day it is. It would be a sunny day if I am stuck inside working.

The person below me has a song stuck in their head.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i knew we would send you some lyns! 
false. it's silent and i like it that way.

the person below me has a favorite smell


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

true, jazmin

the person below me knows how to make lots of cocktails


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

False only a view of the populars, although i have a coctail make book 
The person below me swims sometimes in nature waters?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

if by nature waters you mean lakes, then true.

the person below me knows what eargoggles are


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

You mean those mahussive f*lower off earphones? False, I had to look it up.

The person below me trusts in La Forza Del Destino, as opposed to myself whom worries about it constantly.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Still riding that wave Lynsey. I'm starting to think that nirvana exists within the wave itself.
> ...


Lynsey I am so happy right now. I have been wanting a new screen name but have never found a good choice. I TOTALLY GOT ONE NOW. One that probably no one has used. I can't say it though because then someone might take it. I will PM you it. Thank you for giving me a kick ass avatar and kick ass idea for a new screen name. Surf's uP!!! riding the wave of nirvana!!!!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Do.I said:


> You mean those mahussive f*lower off earphones? False, I had to look it up.
> 
> The person below me trusts in La Forza Del Destino, as opposed to myself whom worries about it constantly.


I don't know... so FALSE. sorry mate.

The person below me would like to exchange numbers with me. C'mon I have this eagerness to talk to my good friends here via telephone or SKYPE.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true! actually haze, i might have your number but when i tried to call it i dont think it worked. that was back a while ago, i think in october.

the person below me likes mcdonalds


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False.

'la forza del destino' mean the force of destiny, or fate.

The person below me likes Thai food


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me is having a hard time coming up with anymore original "person below me's"


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Lynsey I am so happy right now. I have been wanting a new screen name but have never found a good choice. I TOTALLY GOT ONE NOW. One that probably no one has used. I can't say it though because then someone might take it. I will PM you it. Thank you for giving me a kick ass avatar and kick ass idea for a new screen name. Surf's uP!!! riding the wave of nirvana!!!!!


lol no worries Kenny, I will respond to your PM's asap.  Stay happy.



peachyderanged said:


> the person below me is having a hard time coming up with anymore original "person below me's"


hm hm true.

The person below me talks to their plants and sends them positive loving energy to help them to grow. (it works okays)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True! Plants deserve positive energy. my plants like to listen to classical music.

The person below me reckons there's too many Paris Hilton wannabes and has had enough of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Totally effing true Haze. :roll: although I'm not gonna have a nervous breakdown about it or anything..lol...live and let live.

The person below me is adventurous in all areas of their life.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True

The person below me likes wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True, but I never can because i wear regular glasses.

The person below me wants to build their own flamethrower out of a supersoaker.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't say it has ever really crossed my mind.

The person below me has guitar hero.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

False

The person below me feels that trees can sense emotion


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

In my own little world, the trees have emotion... when a tree gets cut down, the other trees cry so it's TRUE.

The person below me likes watching Reality TV shows such as Big Brother


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Hells no.

The person below me did not get enough sleep last night.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me has a birthmark


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

True-a faded strawberry birthmark.

The person below me can see peoples auras.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope. Sorry, I just see people; maybe if I could see the auras I might be a better judge of character.

The person below me watches Formula 1 racing, and likes Jenson's chances for the year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

False, I'd rather be a formula one racing driver-that might be so much fun.

The person below me wants to have a go at being a human catapult.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False, I'd rather watch it.

Your view of F1 is like my view of football. A mind numbing bore to watch, and any reasonable person would much rather be playing it, or doing something entirely different.

The person below me would consider themselves to have achieved great things, and are destined for greater.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah but I get roped into watching racing sometimes, my eldest son wants to be professional F1 car racer.......A mums worst nightmare. Having a go on his quad bike is alotta fun though LOL...More fun than watching him and worrying.

Hmm tricky questions, to me the greatest things are the simplest , most honorable and honest things. I think things such as making friends with yourself....that's a great thing not achieved by many, so true.

The person below me likes to climb trees.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true

the person below me would live in a tree


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

True, I'd love to for at least a lil while.

The person below me wishes there really was giant red pokadot toadstools growing everywhere so when you go shopping or something and get tired and need to sit down you can just hop on a toadstool for a bit and wishes there was rainbows hanging everywhere from the sky so you could swing on them.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you just eaten another kind of special mushroom??? Can't say that thought has ever really crossed my mind.

The person below me can teach me to surf.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

False, I can teach you to drink backwards.

The person below can drink backwards.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't really know what that means. So I'm gonna go with false.

The person below me knows what drinking backwards means.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

True , it's like drinking upside down... :mrgreen:

The person below me knows how to drink upside down AND that it cures hiccups.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I did now that upside down drinking is supposed to cure hiccups, though it is my extensive experience that nothing solves hiccups as well as time.

The person below me thinks we need a new game.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. This game still has it! Besides, we do have the deathmatch game if people would play it 

The person below me is superlative!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... maybe i dont know.

The person below wants to get out of this rut called DP....


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Pfft, False. I love feeling constantly fucked in the head and suicidally depressed. _It's the best_.

The person below me collects My Little Ponies and wears a nappy/diaper and pays a matronly woman to mother them and occasionally admonish them as part of a weird sexual fetish that's so repugnant that if if I ever become a military dictator (and I'm working on it: step 1 - make friends with some squaddies; step 2 - ?; step 3 - take over the world), I'll round all these types up and send them to work, for nothing, down my acid mines. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

True. Fuck that's just scary how that came up.

The person below me want to snog me in the rain...Anyone?? Sounded so nice.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Well, duh.

The person below me likes to listen to Barry Manilow and mince around their house in the buff.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

False :mrgreen:

The person below me can touch their head with their foot.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

True..... I'm very flexable.

The person below me has full body waxes, is bald with nipple piercings and demands that people call them big boy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True....very true. :lol: 
Not really....false...though i have some stories i could share from my college days about experiencing waxing for the sole reason for my friends and i to say we've done it. At one point people started crowding around the room because the whole dorm building could hear the screams....this was not a fun area to wax but we figured why not push the limits? I will never do that again - ever.

The person below me is a mother.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

True 
Lol kenny, eye watering stuff eh 

.....edited out :!: :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrr False LOL

The person below me thinks that we all have our own reality.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know so.... FALSE

The person below me doesn't like me


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

False, I love yous Hazel, my ozzy friend.

The person below me has believed or considered that they might be from another planet before.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

True, but only considered it when my DP was bad.

The person below me has considered or attemted suicide in the past.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

True.

The person below me wishes that sex outside of marriage was okay according to the bible etc, I mean according to some faiths God created the orgasm and all those snug positions........What if you're a Christian amd noone ever wanted to marry you, it's a bit like dangling delicious candy that you can't have in your face for an eternity isn't it.....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

True but its not and yes ive seen a lot of delicious candy that I can't have mearly because females DO NOT like me AT ALL and never have, thats why Im a 19 year old virgin with a porn addiction. 

The person below me is an asshole


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Sure sometimes i'm sure i am. I can be a lil crazy sometimes too, I'm human.

The person below me hates woman.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

False.....I love woman.

The person below me has spent time wondering what wind is, it's can be so destructive yet doesn't seem to have any mass


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

True, weird I did that today, sometimes I watch things blowing in the wind and think we're all just blowing in the wind out of control with no destination. I enjoyed the feelimg it gave me......freedom, no worries.....

The person below me is quite empathic.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True

The person below me is enjoying their life


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> True but its not and yes ive seen a lot of delicious candy that I can't have mearly because females DO NOT like me AT ALL and never have, thats why Im a 19 year old virgin with a porn addiction.


Maybe because of the big tattoo that says "GOD" on your forehead


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > True but its not and yes ive seen a lot of delicious candy that I can't have mearly because females DO NOT like me AT ALL and never have, thats why Im a 19 year old virgin with a porn addiction.
> ...


wow kenny, was that really neccesary? That was a little hurtfull bro. :|


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

True...

The person below wishes someone would check their PM inbox.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

false...

the person below me is a shemale.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

False.....but when I first saw your avatar I thought you were 

The person below me is thinking about the past


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Haha true

The person below me has great artistic talent


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

false...

the person below me is experiencing bad DP right now and is frustrated with it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Nah, I just come on this site for laughs :mrgreen:

The person below me has considered buying a goat


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Lol false cant say its on my shopping list or that it EVER crossed my mind.

The person below me loves this smiley :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

true i guess

the person below me is a vegetarian


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > eduEDU1 said:
> ...


 Necessary - no. Appropriate - yah. Will you forgive?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False I ate fish for dinner.

The person below me could use a strong cocktail atm.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

True, I could definitely use a shot of something.

The person below me would buy me a drink.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False I have no money, but I have a tall bottle of vodka so I would gladly share 

The person below me would fly over to have a cocktail in Marks jet if Mark really had a jet and was willing to pick them up.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Necessary - no. Appropriate - yah. Will you forgive?


Of course ill forgive. :wink: :wink: But you'd be suprised if you actually met me. I dont have the GOD tattoo on my forhead but I do have a weakness for partying (pills and alcohol only btw) I actually am not the religious stiff you may think I am, ive had a very WILD past. Girls just don't like me cause im not that good looking. And there is a difference unfortunatley in the way I act when im by myself and the way I act when im with other people or at a party. like I said if you met me, we would prolly end up playing quarters or some other kind of drinking game until one of us passed out. I still have weaknesses from my pothead days.lol.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

DEFINATLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!    Id be the first one there!!!!!!!!!!!

The person below me is at least typsy right now


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Necessary - no. Appropriate - yah. Will you forgive?
> ...


If you tell yourself you're not good looking then you will most likely appear that way.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > surfingisfun001 said:
> ...


But if I tell myself I am good looking then I look like a douchebag and a vain prick.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is where the philosophers need to chime in cuz I'm tii tired to respond. Why do you think you don't appear attractive to women? Probably cuz someone has told you that before? So....eff it, that's their _opinion_.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This is where the philosophers need to chime in cuz I'm tii tired to respond. Why do you think you don't appear attractive to women? Probably cuz someone has told you that before? So....eff it, that's their _opinion_.


I wish I had your life Kenny.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

You see, there you go....it's comments like that.......fuck me!!!!......OH, I wish I had your life Kenny :roll:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay back to the game...

The person below me reckons Dannie is cute (girls only answer this question)


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

What is "cute" if by cute you mean would I tweak his nips and allow him to probe me then no, no dear friend because he would short circuit my fuse box with his probey messy goodness, EW.

The person below me knows that their is hidden code in the stars that reveal the mysteries of the universe.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Sirus said:


> What is "cute" if by cute you mean would I tweak his nips and allow him to probe me then no, no dear friend because he would short circuit my fuse box with his probey messy goodness, EW.
> 
> The person below me knows that their is hidden code in the stars that reveal the mysteries of the universe.


False, its not hidden.
The person below me is bite by a dog?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> You see, there you go....it's comments like that.......flower* me!!!!......OH, I wish I had your life Kenny :roll:


Yeah FLOWER* YOU!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL man, careful what you wish for


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rein said:


> Sirus said:
> 
> 
> > False, its not hidden.
> > The person below me is bite by a dog?


False

The person below me use to drink 'squeeze it's' as a kid


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> LOL man, careful what you wish for


What I meant was you seem to love your life in spite of your DP. And you got to take that trip to Chicago and you looked like you had a blast. All I meant was I wish I could do shit like that. :|


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

true...

the person below me has snorted noodles through there nose before :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Of course, who hasn't? True

The person below me wants to try snorting a noodle through their nose to see if they could do it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

true who dosen't?

The person below me thinks surfing is for pansies and people who want their legs bitten off by sharks :lol:


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True i HATE sharks 

The person below me can lick his elbows


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > You see, there you go....it's comments like that.......flower* me!!!!......OH, I wish I had your life Kenny :roll:
> ...


Well of course I'm going to reply to your comments, but let me catch my breath first, your wit totally overwhelmed me for a nanosecond there.

Firstly let me point out how touched I was by your response, especially the caps....that was a nice touch...really.
However, your response was quite disappointing....I had hoped for more really...given the fact that I had spent my whole day thinking of a countless ways to piss you off :roll: ....and what do you do?
you come back with a simple FU that contained no comedic content at all *shakes head in disappointment* :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True... I can if there's a bit of chocolate 
The person below me finds it hard to get out of the house...


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

haha true for lazy reasons =)

The person below me misses someone badly


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im still the same person said:
> ...


thats because I wasn't trying to be comedic. and what the flower* are you even talking about anyway? :|


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

True, the old me, the one without DP.

the person below me likes boiled cabbage


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

What I'm saying is..............I'M KIDDING.........Lighten up...... gezz.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

False...I hate it

The person below me is somewhat confused :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

god are we gonna get dr phil and opera into my thread to? PLEASE!!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Omfg hahaaha


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Yes...we're in desperate need of a protagonist


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Sorry Dannie I was to harsh, nicotine withdrawl..man....please join in the game buddy.


no problem Lynsey. :wink:

and as for the last question, true, im very confused.

the person below me has at one time been so scared that they curled up in the fetal position.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Ok... 
True....

The person below me is like jeckel and hide :mrgreen: :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True

The person below me can also be that way


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

very true

the person below me thinks Will Ferrel is a funny comedian


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I dont know.

The person below me is often frustrated and annoyed a themselves...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...

the person below me believes that any suffering in life is temporary


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

You NEVER get annoyed at yourself? Share your secret....

True

The person below me feels pulled in many different directions.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Spirit said:


> You NEVER get annoyed at yourself? Share your secret....


Huh? :shock: I said true, i do get annoyed at myself Lyns.lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Lol oh yeah....I swear that said false before, weird. Bugger dunno whats up ATM. :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Lol oh yeah....I swear that said false before, weird. Bugger dunno whats up ATM. :arrow:


Ive always wondered what ATM meant. what does that stand for?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

At the moment.

Now what happened to the game again lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:?: :?: :?: :?:

The person below me once thought the on-line abbreviation 'ATM' meant "cash machine"


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...HAHAHA!!!!

the person below me finds animals comforting when they have worries


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True, I have a lovely wiener dog and a Ruby dog. They are both wonderful.

The person below me could listen to Pink Floyd for a week straight and feel better therapeutic results than what they receive now.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

maybe, but pink floyds music is kinda freaky and depressing

the person below me has increased DP when they are drunk


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

False.....quite the opposite.

The person below me has dreamt of being on another planet.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True, it was some planet inbetween mars and venus known as Earth. I recall knowing something about this planet from the past however now it is only in my dreams.

The person below me has a favorite song they would like to post


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True.

My favorite song is Kryptonite by 3 doors down.

The person below me considers Kryptonite to be the signature song of 3 Doors Down.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Probably true since it's the only one I've heard of by them

The person below me has on-line karaoke sessions via video chat with attractive members of the opposite sex


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

false i would if i had a webcam though lol 

the person below me likes metal music such as Killswitch Engage and As I Lay Dying


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Falsooo000 My little bro is into metal and playing drums really really really really really loud when I'm sleeping or trying to concentrate.

The person below me has gone an extended period of time (more than a day or two) without eating.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true... 4 days before i went into the psych ward i didnt eat

the person below me likes sushi


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True, but only cooked sushi and mostly just cooked crab sushi. It's yummy!

The person below me sometimes goes up on their roof at night to play a fiddle.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol false, but that would be pretty sweet.

The person below me has an extraordinary talent


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True, I can burp my abc's backwards all in 1 burp.

The person below me believes it is morally wrong to eat animals.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

false... but they have to be dead lol

the person below me currently takes prescribed medication


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

True. I take Synthroid for my hypothyroidism.

The person below me likes playing harmless pranks on people.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True....

...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...

the person below me secretly questions their religious beliefs A LOT


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

False. I have no problem admitting that I'm always questioning everything.

The person below me looks like this- :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

false... but thats what I used to look like before DP

the person below me has had a sexual thought in the past 24 hours


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True

The person below me wants to share my rum and coke


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've never tried Rum and coke, but I'd try it with you <3

The person below me likes to make flip books.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

true

The person below me would rather be dp free and alone than always have dp but be around people he loves


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Well although Im a she  and no longer have Dpd, true because when you have Dpd you feel alone even with loved ones around you. Although it depends like I would choose Dpd and loved one/s to be with the one I loved.

The person below also thinks too much


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True TOO much

The person below me is scared of death, not the actual moment but the non-existing part


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

False. I'm scared of the whole shebang.

The person below me takes pictures of their genitals and sends them to celebrity chefs with the message, 'Cook this, you incredible bastard.'


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Good idea, but false (so far).

The person below me thinks that if he puts his fingers up his nose and blow, it will increase his intelligence.

(Brainy, that pic is so scary.)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Dalse

The person below me has at one time planned their funeral.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

False, have you done that?

The person below me cant get out of this forums


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I don't understand what that means, so I'm going to say...false...no, true...no, _true_.

The person below me won't be happy with my avatar no matter what it is.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHA weirdo

True (Sorry it confuses me)

The person below me likes to outshine others


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True. I'm always going around comparing my flashlight to other people's. And when I encounter someone whose flashlight has more lumens than mine, I go home, put on my SuperTed pajamas and cry myself to sleep.

The person below me has a rhombus-shaped vagina.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA Omg Brancandy i was feeling bad but you made me laugh haha thanks!

False its more like circle-shaped. Ok euw im kidding

The person below me hate feet


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

False. Can't help it though, that goddamn acid rain from -86 still gives me a glow.

The person below me masks poor writing skills with smileys and caps-lock letters.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, what the... You cheaters!


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

ahahaha true, thanks for putting it that way -.-

The person below me hates someone


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True, if by 'someone' you mean 'pretty much everyone'.

The person below me has a moustache that'd make Jimmy Carl Black piss blood with jealousy.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

False. Only when I'm going under-cover.

The person below me has a pet.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Tourettes? Or torrents? Hmm...I' m going to say...true. Why not.

The person below me's major organs are on the outside of their body.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Uhm...True? Wish I had orgasm Tourettes though. That'd be awsome.

The person below me is married to a relative.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

STOP DOING THAT! E.T and Elliot. Told you.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

False. She's not my real grandma (my real grandma is a lot younger and less hairy). It's a tax scam.

The person below me was born in a submarine.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

True. I came out of an octopussy.

The person below me never wears pants.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

True

The person below me has multiple personalities, one is called valdarko and wealds an axe


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

False i only have valdarko

The person below me would rather kill 10 people than die


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

false...

the person below me has masterbated in the past 24 hours


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Pfft. True. _Obviously_.

The person below me once sleepwalked into the kitchen where their dad and his boss were having a conversation, opened the bin and took a piss in it, right in front of them, before going back to bed.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Sure...

The person below me his a male who wishes they were a female really.......gotta love the edit button.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

VERY VERY TRUE!!!!!! I ALMOST HATE HAVING THE THING SOMETIMES!!!!!

the person below me has had a really messy wet dream before


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

....

The person below me is being creepy :arrow:


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

true im always being creepy

The person below me wanna be on top


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

false... I would prefer she be on top :twisted:

the person below me has stalked someone before


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha true

The person below me is a virgin


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...have had oppurtunities though, just had bonar issues. 

the person below me is a retired serial killer


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha how sweet

false im not retired yet mohahaha :twisted:

Omg im in a weird mood lets blame it on the dp this is scary haha..

The person below me thinks twilight is overraited


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

No idea, probably

The person below me is watching family guy and going to bed


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

false

the person below me is tired


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...

and lets blame everything on the DP cause it prolly is the cause

the person below me has pleasured someone orally before :lol:


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha good idea

False 
The person below me wants to be a kid again


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true... I didnt have DP as a kid

the person below me likes chili on the wiener that is between their buns


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

false?

The person below me is awake (not in a dp free way i just wanna know if someones awake right now  )


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

true...unfortunatly

the person below me likes to do native american rain dances :mrgreen:


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha cant sat anything, never done it!

Yey good your awake im BORED!

The person below me (probably you EDU) likes chocolate icecream


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh how boring everybody's asleep


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

true... I like it as long as it is mixed with strawberry

the person below me eats out more than they eat at home.

no im not asleep sweetheart  (AND I SERIOUSLY HOPE YOUR A FEMALE!!!!) :shock:


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

true i eat out everyday haha

IM A GUY.

The person below me thinks its kinda awkward now


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok i was kiddin with you haha im a girl


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

that scared the CRAP out of me!!! :shock: I thought I had just called a man sweetheart. :lol:

The person below me has a lot of self confidence


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHA Sorry

Hmm.. true and false. Sometimes i LOVE myself and sometimes i hate myself

The person below me have wished for someone to die and really meant it


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

false... ive wished it but didnt really mean it

the person below me has heart someones feelings in the past and later asked them for forgivness


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True but i dont know if i REALLY hurt their feelings..

the person below me wants to sleep
True


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

SOOO true...

the person below me's DP is bad right now


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

False its never bad when i look at the screen :?

The person below me has an addiction


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

true... cigarettes and I wont name the other one.

the person below ME has an addiction.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Name the other one 

False

the person below me thinks its possible to recover from this shit


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

pornography cause im a virgin and girls hate me 

true...but an EXTREMELY long journey

the person below me is in love


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont hate you 

false

The person below me is scared of the swine flu


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

you would if you met me in real life.

false...nothing could be worse than the DP i have right now, plus I dont eat a lot of pork 

the person below me has ignored a potential relationship because of there DP


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you know?

False

The person below me finds it hard to show emotions


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I naturally disgust females nomatter what I say or do. I had one girlfriend my whole life and she dumped me the first week because I was impotent when we were about to have sex.

true...with the exception of sadness and fear.

the person below me has found something that comforts them when their DP is scaring them


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

if she dumped you just beacuse you were impotent, that says something about her not you.. 
Besides isn't this your real personality? I cant see anything wrong with you? Unless your a killer or something IRL :mrgreen:

True i call someone or talk to my mom.

The person below me often see the good in people


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

yeah this is my real personality, and no im not a killer lol. :twisted:

True...

the person below me feels like they are constantly high on a drug when their DP is really bad (thats assuming they have ever been high before)


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

See theres nothing wrong with you you've just met the wrong people 

Never been high so i'll have to pass on that one 

Im really tired so goodnight now im out!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

goodnight. :wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

the person below me has used dp as an excuse to get out of dating someone.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> the person below me has used dp as an excuse to get out of dating someone.


False, though if that ever came up I could see myself using it as an excuse not to date them. I just really don't think I'd be into dp at all.

The person below me is :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

:shock: the :lol: guy is having a seizure on my computer


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Hey :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Are you randomly heying at people? Lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True. False. I don't know.

The person below me figures the odds be fifty-fifty.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True, usually is ain't it.
...


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha false not bigger but they feel like marsmallows :mrgreen:

the person below me thinks jude law is hot


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm, well then we should strip him naked.....to cool him down obviously...
.....

(how you doing today NGU?, Fighting that internet addiction eh :wink: )


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHA great idea lets do that :mrgreen:

False haha

The person below me has ugly feet

Hahaha your in a good mood today huh?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

False

The person below me likes to push peoples buttons just for the laugh, they sometimes just do random acts of strangeness just to see what happens next

Am I not normally in a charming mood? LOL.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True. If people have gone to the trouble of having a button grafted onto their body, then the least you can do it push it. It'd be rude not to.

The person below me thinks anal beads make charming necklaces.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True. I eat far too many cheese slices.

The person below me has only had three heart-attacks to date.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

False, I've never dated a lard arse.

The person below me is wearing pink leather


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

False. My ass-less chaps aren't pink.

The person below me is working on a Superluminal Drive in their garden shed.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

False

the person below me is ANGRY


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

False.

The person below me can speak several languages including one they invented themselves.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

false... I only speak the one I invented. :roll: oohh wait no thats just my DP acting up. 

the person below me prays to a dead fetus in a jar that is hidden in their basement


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True, it looks rather like that head stuck up there in that box.............oh no wait! that's your avatar!

The person below me just put their head in a gas oven.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

true... my head is constantly stuck up my ass :mrgreen:

the person below me has wrestled a gorrilla butt naked before


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, if I could change gorilla for.. Ape-ish, and wrestle for.. Well never mind.

The person below me has a set of false elves-ears.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

True :shock:

The person below me had to put a camera up their bum to take a pic for their avatar


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

true...

the person below me waxes their genitalia


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

False.
the person below me has more that 1 personality


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Who doesn't these days. Is that a new game? The persons below you?

The person's below me are crying, happy, joyful, and angry


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

True
The person below want to ride in a roller-coaster


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh SOO true i havent rode (ride?) a rollercoaster for like 2 years!

The person below me has acne


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

true... on my penis 8)

the person below me eats when they are upset


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

true :|

the person below me belives in god


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

VERY VERY TRUE!!!!! AND LOVE HIM VERY MUCH. 

The person below me has heard tiny elves conversing with each other in their room at night while they are trying to sleep


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

How good for you i wish i had your faith

False haha

The person below me has experienced dp free moments (i mean after dp)


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

is anyone awake?


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

I take that as a no

nice talking to you. Ciao


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

True. They're short-lived, but indescribably wonderful experiences (who'd've thought feeling normal, something most people take entirely for granted, would be so awesome).

The person below me falsely, deludedly beleives they're a shape-shifter and because of this delusion, has been arrested on more than one occasion.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

A little bit true but lets not go there eh

The person below me is one sexy buttercup".....

If you pushed quote to find out what buttercup censers ha ha to bad buttercup"


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I wish...

the person below me would have sexual relations with Marylin Manson


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

You always gotta make it personal don't you Dannie...........Joking.. don't bite me.
Erm.....erm.......hmmmmm....I'm not sure.

The person below me is wearing thigh high green wellies. (Has anyone seen those thigh high boots men can wear? MY GOD :shock: )


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

true.... im wearing them alone in a dark room in my birthday suit :twisted:

the person below me likes chicken more than steak


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

False. But I eat a lot more of it.

The person below me wrote about a million letters to Jimmy Savile hoping he'd 'Fix It' for them to drop a thermobaric bomb on some Third World villagers, and upon not receiving any replies, dedicated their lives to gaining employment in restaurants frequented by Mr. Saville and wiping their genitals on food items, cutlery and crockery headed for his table.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

...

False, BC

The person below me takes a teddy bear to bed and sucks on it..


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

double post


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

False. It's not a teddybear, it's a Filipino ladyboy who just so happens to be called Teddy Bear.

The person below me admires Japanese culture because they like the idea of being able to buy soiled schoolgirl's knickers from vending machines and reading comics about androgenous boys with big eyes who pilot giant biomechanical robots when they're not at school and harbour sexual desires for girls with pink hair, cat's ears and a tail, without everyone thinking they're a creepy loner.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

HAHA!!! sorry Lynsey, I just have a weakness for being butt-naked in thigh highs. It makes me feel so sexy.

True Andy, I have a collection of ANIME porn and soiled schoolgirls knickers. 

the person below me likes to find midnight thong joggers, tie them down and thrust their genitals in their faces before running off screaming THE END IS NEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

sorry Lysney, you posted yours as I was typing mine


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

:shock: help :shock: You missed my person below Dannie, but don't worry it was crap.

False.

The person below me will tell me what they are doing tonight.....


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

true...im rubbing the toilet scrub-brush gingerly against the base of my enormous wang.

the person below me has had an orgasm in the past 24 hours


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

false... I wish it were true, it would make a BJ a LOT more enjoyable

the person below me has actually sneezed and crapped their pants before


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

You wish that were true??? Although that wouldn't surprise me at this stage. Did you read it properly. =_= :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

you edited it HAHAHA!!!!! Thanks. :lol: I was talking about the 2 inch wang part :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

False

The person below me likes to pretend they are a genital organ


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

False. I have no need to pretend.

The person below me measures their prong in lightyears.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

=_= lol.. :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Dannie don't send me creepy PMS please. :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Dannie don't send me creepy PMS please. :shock: I will burst your balls and shave the skin from your manhood slowly with a blunt razor.


OOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! sounds like some kinky stuff. im ready when you are. oh and by the way, ive spent more time in your bedroom than you have :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Oh-ho. You got me. Yes, I'm a walking, talking cock. You should see the looks I get on the bus.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> Oh-ho. You got me. Yes, I'm a walking, talking cock. You should see the looks I get on the bus.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Its the short bus right?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Dannie don't send me creepy PMS please. :shock: I will burst your balls and shave the skin from your manhood slowly with a blunt razor.
> ...


If that were true I'm sure I would have stepped in you by now.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Spirit said:


> If that were true I'm sure I would have stepped in you by now.


You cant see me, no one can see me, OH and your undergarments smell like roses. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

There's a fine line and you're crossing it. Can we carry on with the game please....

The person below me wants to dress up as a police lady and and suck a police mans *lolly pop* and turn it into a ...lets think...black and white movie......god I love the edit button.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

true...ive always wanted to investigate a crime of kinky passion

the person below me likes nipple puss and antibiotics in their breakfeast cereal milk :mrgreen:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False... You really shouldn't over use anti-biotics!

The person below me says sod the health risks and lets try it anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

true...although the health risks include <death> and implosive diarrea

the person below me thinks the edit button can be an asshole when put in the hands of a very pretty female with black hair


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

--


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

only when im watching you shove them up your own ass

the person below me knows I was just joking around with Lynsey therefor not being genuinley creepy


----------



## Warren (Feb 18, 2009)

--


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Warren said:


> You like watching people shove stuff up their asses?


ppppppphhhhhhh, who dosent?
and Lynsey and I are friends and joke with each other all the time, so that would make you a genuine queef warren.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Alter... what is a chex mix?

Dannie you did go a lil to far, Even if youre joking PMs about manuel stimulation are a bit to much .....joking or not. I find you genuinely creepy, I expressed that bv you carried on. We arent friends if you cant show me any respect.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Alter... what is a chex mix?
> 
> Dannie you did go a lil to far, Even if youre joking PMs about manuel stimulation are a bit to much .....joking or not. I find you genuinely creepy, I expressed that bv you carried on. We arent friends if you cant show me any respect.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you say I take things to personal all the time,lol. Fine whatever the flower* you want.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, you don't have to be away long to miss a whole lot. Is it just me or does EduEDU1 think he's talking to drunk guys in a pub or something along those lines? Sick jokes are fine as long as you know the person you're saying them to well enough (and assuming they find them funny too). I think EduEDU1 has more problems than just DP.

The person below me can explain if I'm getting it all wrong, and should just keep my nose out of it, but is grateful for the return to the game.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Hey Dicky, not seen you around much lately, hope youre doing okay. If you dont mind I would rather leave that subject alone now, sure you understand.

The game yes....

The person below has a fascinating strange interest that they will share


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

true... I have a fettish for high mg benzodiazapines

the person below me is frightened because their mother wont be home with their benzos for another two hours after they have been all day without them. and cant wait until they get there so they can chill the flower* out and stop walking around the house like a zombie trying to figure out if their soul is still intact.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Okey why is everyone hackin on EduEDU1 :?

False

the person below me feels its easier to be mean than to be nice


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false it seems easier to be nice

the person below me loses all their money in poker


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

OK GUYS!!!!!!!! FOR REAL!!!!!!! IM POSTING THIS HERE BECAUSE THIS SEEMS TO BE THE MOST ACTIVE PLACE IM SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO HAVE A PANIC ATTACK AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!!!!! I HAVENT HAD MY BENZOS AT ALL TODAY!!!!!!! AND MY DP IS AT LIKE 15/10..................WHAT THE HELL DO I DO GUYS? IM TRYIN TO STOP HOLD IT BACK BUT I CANT STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!! ILL SIT HERE AT THE PC UNTIL SOMEONE TELLS ME WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING, I CANT FREAKIN BREATH!!!!!!!!! I FEEL LIKE IM ABOUT TO SNAP!!!!!!!! ITS TAKING EVERY BIT OF FOCUS I HAVE TO TYPE THIS. SOMBODY PLEASEE TELL WHAT I SHOULD DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Take a benzo Dannie. Sit down in a nice quiet place and breathe.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

Dannie remember what I told you.breathe breathe breathe...everything will be alright even if its hard to believe.you dont want your dp to get worse now do you?so dont panic...after all "theres nothing to fear but fear itself" lol sorry for using this trite quote but its true. nothing can make your dp worse than getting panicy over it. make yourself a tea...it helps me calm the fuck down


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Take a benzo Dannie. Sit down in a nice quiet place and breathe.


I DONT HAVE ANYMORE LEFT!!!!!!!!!!! I was sitting here at the pc and I focused for a second on how bad my DP was, and all of a suden i feel this rush of adrenaline shoot through my body and i started sweating realy bad and i still feel like i want to run head first into a wall to make this stop!!!!!!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Do pushups. Do as many as you can.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Yeah or go for a jog :arrow:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

It gives the adrenaline an outlet.....

False, never played poker

The person below me is emotionaly ewhausted and feels like taking themselves away from everything for a while


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

true...

the person below me is really deppressed


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

False.... Its a gorgeous sunny day and I'm spending it with my kids, nothing at all depressing about that.

The person below knows that troubles pass eventually, its all to easy to let life take you down, I'd rather grab it by the balls and get on with it.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

true...with the help of my mighty battle axe whos name is Xanax

the person below me likes my mighty battle axe


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

I've seen mightier. Hell, my mother's - whom I keep in a cage, only letting her out at weekends so she can run around, chase butterflies and sniff things - is at least twice as mighty. And she's half feral.

The person below me had a dream in which they saw Charles Linden down some back alley sucking off a rhinoceros as a group of Oompa Loompa looked on and played 'Can You Feel the Love Tonight' from 'The Lion King' on the spoons. At least, they think it was a dream. Yeah, they're pretty sure it was a dream.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

False...They were just wacking some bald guy over the head with spoons, you're such a drama queen.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True what a wonderful world that would be

The person below me wants to suck the milk out of a cow

(Braincandy your picture is awful seriously  change it PLEASE?)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

false, very false a nice warm cup of miky chocolate would be nice right now though

the person below me wil tell me what they find comforting when they feel fragile?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

false, very false a nice warm cup of miky chocolate would be nice right now though

the person below me wil tell me what they find comforting when they feel fragile?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

true... benzodiazapines and music

I cant even tell what brain candy's piture is this time, it looks like a man getting ready to hit a penguin with a bat. :shock:

the person below me has done something very weird in the past and they want to share it


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

false i cant share with you

the person below me sometimes feels so tired they want to go to sleep and not wake up


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True or wake up and be normal..

the person below me feels he's loved


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

> I cant even tell what brain candy's piture is this time, it looks like a man getting ready to hit a penguin with a bat. :shock:


Its not a penguin its a seal but other than that you were right.. They do that as a sport in Norway (think it was norway) They kill baby seals just for fun  Thats why i said change the picture its really awful


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Notgivingup said:


> > I cant even tell what brain candy's piture is this time, it looks like a man getting ready to hit a penguin with a bat. :shock:
> 
> 
> Its not a penguin its a seal but other than that you were right.. They do that as a sport in Norway (think it was norway) They kill baby seals just for fun  Thats why i said change the picture its really awful


WOW!!!


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope you mean WOW as in awful lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Notgivingup said:


> Hope you mean WOW as in awful lol


yeah beating animals with bats is not that nice.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Fine, I'll change it. I think a nice picture of a horsey will do. Nothing offensive about that.

True. I feel loved. And if I don't, why, I just invent another imaginary animal to pick up the slack, as it were.

The person below me was alarmed to find that the range they could shoot ping-pong balls out of their vagina had significantly degraded after a drunken one-night stand with a sperm whale, so they embarked upon a course of Kegel exercises, and they're now happy to report that they can ping balls off a pensioner's head from 15 feet away.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Good candybrain the horsey will work 

true im happy to report it

the person below me is a leo (sign)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

false... im a picses

the person below woke up from a wet dream last night


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

False. This may seem hard to believe given what a sick pervert I am, but I've never, ever had a wet dream. I attribute the fact that I've never gone more than 2 days tops since I was 12 without flinging my dripping to why my body has never had to conjur up some erotic dream to act as a sort of safety valve.

The person below me is afraid of black helicopters, even though they exist nowhere other than in his fevered imagination.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

her....true, sounds kinda scary.

the person below me has been on tv


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

false....
the person below me has had 9 excruciating bowel movemnts in the past 4 hours and pooped out a little fairy that told them the secrets of the universe


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

of course not what are you on

the person below me needs stronger medication


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

little-nothings said:


> of course not what are you on


12,000,000 micrograms of LSD


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Are you wearing lip stick?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Sirus said:


> Are you wearing lip stick?


lipstick, crotchless panties, and thigh high stockings, MAN this computer screen just melted into a pile of poo :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

it could be worse at least your not naked thank god for small mercys


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

little-nothings said:


> it could be worse at least your not naked thank god for small mercys


lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

No wonder the bowel movements were excruciating with fairies living up there. I once saw a documentary on fairy infestations, and they're stubborn little bastards, I'll tell you what. Nothing a few 55-gallon drums of DDT can't take care of however. And if for some reason that doesn't work, well, then there's always napalm.

The peron below me believes they'll do the difficult right now, but that the impossible will take a little while.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

true....a very difficult thing but necessary

the person below me knows EVERYTHING, they just know


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha true or i dont KNOW i just think i know 

The person below me feels like dreams feel more real than real life since dp

(Brain candy this might sound weird haha but i dreamed about you (not you IRL, but i dreamed of you in this forum :? ) Anyway i dreamed that you changed you dp name and when i woke up i freaked out cause i went to this forum and saw that you didnt change it but it REALLY felt like it wasn't a dream, like it really happened yesterday..)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

True. Dreams are the only escape, the only time life feels normal. Some people report dreaming in DP. Thankfully I don't have that. My dreams are real and my life is a dream. Or rather a nightmare.

I occupy your dreams now Notgivingup. Like Freddy Kruger. But without that nifty hat he wears. It's all downhill from here. But it'll be one hell of a weird ride.

The person below me saves their scat in tupperware and piles them on top of each other around their house. It's the main reason their friends and family disowned them. That and the long list of sociopathic criminal convictions.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

true...but my scat has a cheesy smell and my family disowned me because of the huge tumor I have on my forehead

the person below me makes a hobos nutsack smell like roses


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHHAAHHAHAAHHAHHAAHA Candybrain you're CRAZY (in a good way though :wink: )

False i dont even know what that means (my english suck)

The person below me feels lonely at night, even when surrounded by people


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

YEAH ANDY IS AWSOME!!!!!!!

true... I feel lonley all the time because of the MASSIVE dissconnection from everything

the person below me has practiced scientology and eaten the afterbirth of their child like Tom Cruise

And a hobos nutsack would smell horrible as they dont take showers.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. From what I know of scientology, it is the rapture for the modern generation.

The person below me agrees with the conclusion that I am getting to. The contradicting theories of Physicists have done little more than to demonstrate the inconsistencies that guarantee this world as false.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Candybrains name is Andy?

oh haha a Hobo.. i get it now..

Hm.. Do.I can you repeat that in a easier language haha i didnt get it :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Notgivingup said:


> Candybrains name is Andy?
> 
> oh haha a Hobo.. i get it now..
> 
> Hm.. Do.I can you repeat that in a easier language haha i didnt get it :roll:


Yeah his name is Andy. :wink:

And yeah Dicky, I didnt get it either. :|


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

dicky answer quicky i really want to know what you mean


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

false noone can prove that it comtradicts because all opposites only complhment eachnther and cant exist without the other just like true and false

the person below feels scared right now


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

True i didn't completely get what dickie said but im scared anyway 

The person below me is also afraid that this is an illusion


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

true..an illusion but somehow still real because your logical mind knows it is not an illusion but it still scares the crap out of me anyway

the person below me has had a loss of appetite after they got DP


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

scares the shit out of me to! So lets change subject 

True

The person below me believed in santa as a kid


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

true unfortunatly i fell for lots oe other rubbish to 

the person below me feels like they need to either cry or scream or smash something before they sufocate on the stres in ther chest


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

haha i dont even remember if i believed in santa

TRUE but it just wont come out 

The person below me has good self esteem


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

false...A sweet and kind and understanding girlfriend that I could love would change that though (I think) :|

the person below me has techniques to stop panic attacks before they happen


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

true sweet tea self harm benzos screaming walking outside even if its 2 am pacing etc drawing

the person below feels invisible and worth nothing


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

You and I have the EXACT techniques, ecpecially the benzos, screaming and pacing outside at 2am and I occasionally burn myself with cigarrettes, what a coincidence!!!!

true... most of the time

the person below me has had a panic attack in the past week because of their DP


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False....I don't think I've ever had a panic attack, or maybe I am stuck in a permanent one. One or the other.

The person below me would like to share what their experience of a panic attack is like.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Notgivingup said:


> dicky answer quicky i really want to know what you mean


OK, how do you separate your dreams from reality, when they seem particularly vivid. It is the inconsistencies that tell us that our dreams are false. For instance my dreams will often involve friends from when I was around 12 that and a mixture of current friends who are very unlikely to know each other, and often in my dreams the friends from 9 years ago will not have aged so it would be very strange for them to be in my current circle of friends. Another example will often be places that do not match up, I will be inside my current home, walk outside into an old garden. These inconsistencies in the surroundings are what allow me to separate the dreams from actual events.

I have been thinking recently about my Physics A Level, and thought of quantum physics. We are taught at a more basic level that light must travel in waves; indeed the properties of light are such that it must be of the wave model. However physicists have come up with problems with this model as there are properties that can only be explained in other ways. I cannot remember the details of this, but suffice to say that at the worlds most intelligent minds cannot come up with a single model for light, so we learn both as true. The two may contradict each other, but they together are the best explanations. I have not explained the problem particularly well, but a lot of what physicists have come up with to explain contradict each other. Essentially, with the current understanding of the way the world works, there are many inconsistencies.

"Inconsistencies arise when one tries to join the quantum laws with general relativity, a more elaborate description of spacetime which incorporates gravitation."

The inconsistencies of our dreams are obvious, and that would be because our minds have a very limited ability to create new worlds, or recreate existing worlds. The inconsistencies in this world do however exist; which suggests to me that this life is potentially the 'dream' or 'imagination' of a mind much more powerful than that of any human.

I have not explained this clearly, but I hope it is understandable.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> False....I don't think I've ever had a panic attack, or maybe I am stuck in a permanent one. One or the other.
> 
> The person below me would like to share what their experience of a panic attack is like.


Back to this. Erm I have only had one I think. It is hard for me to explain, and as you can see above, I am not great with explanations, but I'll try. I was watching a film at the time, and hard started to freak out a little, because the similarities between myself and the protagonist led me to view the protagonist as an older me. I no longer saw Jim Carey, I sam myself on the screen. This led to greater DR. I obsessed on this film and myself, and I could feel an adrenaline rush, but because I was freaked out a little already; it just made the anxiety worse instead of creating excitement. My mind became over-active, and all I could barely think clearly enough to walk. So my heart was racing, my anxiety was heightened, and I felt nauseated by the experience. Hope that helps.

The person below me gets what I was trying to say earlier.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i think so and you explained it very well really interesting thanks

the person below me feels at a crossroads in their life without a map or clue of what next.... its an open book, a new diary waiting to be filled, exciting and scary


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

> OK, how do you separate your dreams from reality, when they seem particularly vivid. It is the inconsistencies that tell us that our dreams are false. For instance my dreams will often involve friends from when I was around 12 that and a mixture of current friends who are very unlikely to know each other, and often in my dreams the friends from 9 years ago will not have aged so it would be very strange for them to be in my current circle of friends. Another example will often be places that do not match up, I will be inside my current home, walk outside into an old garden. These inconsistencies in the surroundings are what allow me to separate the dreams from actual events.
> 
> I have been thinking recently about my Physics A Level, and thought of quantum physics. We are taught at a more basic level that light must travel in waves; indeed the properties of light are such that it must be of the wave model. However physicists have come up with problems with this model as there are properties that can only be explained in other ways. I cannot remember the details of this, but suffice to say that at the worlds most intelligent minds cannot come up with a single model for light, so we learn both as true. The two may contradict each other, but they together are the best explanations. I have not explained the problem particularly well, but a lot of what physicists have come up with to explain contradict each other. Essentially, with the current understanding of the way the world works, there are many inconsistencies.
> 
> ...


ok i feel really slow now but i didnt get it.. It was too many difficult words haha.

Do you mean that this world is false and the dream world is real? Or the opposite haha im confused..

Back to the game

true 
the person below me dont know what to eat for breakfast


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

its lunch time so true 

the person below me is naughty, dont deny it i saw what you did


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i meant false


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Kenny when you start getting a panic attack its like Dicky said, you feel this adrenaline rush go through your body and then you get really confused and you start really freaking out, about nothing. Thinking about my DP and that im stuck in it often causes my panic attacks. Back to the game.

true... im very naughty :twisted: and I cant believe you saw that :shock:

the person below me thinks they are recovering


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

little-nothings said:


> i meant false


No you didn't, you definitely meant true. :lol:

Recovering from what Mr.eduEDU1? I don't know.

The person below me thinks that Mr.eduEDU1 has DP because that's all he can think about......such a filthy mind.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Sirus said:


> little-nothings said:
> 
> 
> > i meant false
> ...


I wasnt referring to double penetration!!!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

You just did, see! I was referring to Depersonalization disorder. :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Sirus said:


> You just did, see! I was referring to Depersonalization disorder. :roll:


OH GOD!!! :lol: I think your joking. I hope you are, let me refrase

the person below me thinks they are recovering from _depersonalization disorder_


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False.

I am not saying that either the dream world or this world is the real world. I am saying that it is possible that neither are real. Both worlds simply put have fundamental flaws in their design. Perhaps we are the dream of a creature of greater intellect. Have you seen the film 'The Nines'. Watch that.

The person below me has purchased something exciting.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

True.....a Straw.

The person below me thinks that there is no clear definition of _REAL_
Everything is essentially real.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

an exciting straw? was it bendy or 6 foot long or did you just use it in an exciting way....lol

the person below me thinks that hugs are awesome


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

i was so excited by the straw i forgot ....true


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

little-nothings said:


> an exciting straw? was it bendy or 6 foot long or did you just use it in an exciting way....lol
> 
> the person below me thinks that hugs are awesome


No....It was just a normal straw, today I'm planning on buying a whole box of toothpicks, not just one but a whole box!!

True, I do like a hug.

The person below me collects something unusual.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

spoil yourself why not, can never get enougth of those tooth picks....yay for toothpicks

true

the person below me has a weird obsession with owls and noone knows why


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

huh cant read morse code


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Spirit said:


> huh cant read morse code


I was posting something at the same time someone else was and they submitted theirs first so I just deleted mine. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Oh well shit happens.... :arrow: lol laters


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

little-nothings said:


> spoil yourself why not, can never get enougth of those tooth picks....yay for toothpicks
> 
> true
> 
> the person below me has a weird obsession with owls and noone knows why


LOL..True...but I don't even know why :?

The person below me doesn't really like owls because you can't tuck them in


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False I tuck owls in everynight

The person below me lives in a frozen tundra.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

False...BTW, if you tuck Owls in every night I have a question for you Kenny, How do you know how far to pull the blankets up given the fact they have no shoulders.

The person below me would like to live in a cave


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

True and i think owls are cool....wise.... but there is that one problem right there isnt there lol ....speakin of which...tired and going to bed, night :wink:

the person below me is very wise


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Night :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

First I tried talking to them to ask them how far I should pull the blanket up but the only response I got was "who". :? Then I googled it and found the answer.

"who?" ...guess that means false.

the person below me is still really excited about their recent straw purchase.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

True, in fact I just now made another post about it.

The person below me has at some point wished they were a particular bird or animal :|


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True, I've wanted to be many animals, one being a Jesus-Christ Lizard










The person below me lives in Europe


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

LOL..HAHAHAAAAAAAAAA

False :|

The person below me likes the drink Absynth


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Never had it

The person below me likes the Mona Lisa


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

true...she has hidden messages in her cracks

the person below me takes benzodiazapines


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

only in crisis

the person below me is you


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Errr. True :|

The person below me wonders what Blue Peter uses now that fairy liquid doesn't come in cylindrical bottles.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

false :| ........but we know they use straws to snort drugs now don't we, is blue peter still going even? i thought they took it off air or something after that?... or i just grew up a bit and didnt want to make space shuttles out of bog rolls anymore...

the person below me would love to visit space in a space shuttle they made from a bog roll and a match......hey that may work.......or just be one big cosmic fart....to steal a term


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False. Would be a little short on space (inside the shuttle). Blue Peter is still going according to wiki. Richard Bacon I think was the coke user, and he was fired from the show. Since then there has been the whole faked vote on pet names, the phone in controversy, and political partisanship.

The person below me thinks that Blue Peter should teach the kids how to make explosives out of house-hold items instead of models. Tyler Durden could be one of the next hosts.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> The person below me likes the drink Absynth


Do you drink Absynth? What's it like? I want to try some.

False.

The person below me wants to drink themselves into oblivion....(An oblivion better than Dp of course)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm Yes

The person below me is FREAKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.I.P Annie (May 28, 2009)

False. I am a numb, apathetic,
ripped apart, hollow, distorted shell,
to dead to freak out.

The person below feels like their head has been used as a ping pong ball.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False, more like a baseball.

The person below me would chop off a limb of their choice to be rid of DP/DR forever.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

If i had it then no because that wouldn't work anyway, wishfull thinking is detrimental and pointless I've found, why do we do it? :arrow:

The person below me wants to lay on the floor and watch this room spinning with me


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The person below me would chop off a limb of their choice to be rid of DP/DR forever.


I WOULD DO IT IN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

True

The person below me has felt like a hologram at one point in there lives


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

True, see through and like air, infact I can still acheive this but without the Dpd.

The person below me just threw water over next doors dog to make it STFU after it woke them up to a hangover by barking at their window NON STOP for like forever!!!!.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL True! How did you know?  Just kidding....

The person below me is planning on purchasing/stealing a shock collar from the local dog store to make their next door neighbors dog STFU.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

LOL noooo false, cruelty to animals is very bad. Water is harmless. My neighbours have two dogs one is an angel but the other is like Satan incarnate.....It's like he has the Dog version of tourette's, I yelled that at him and the neighbour heard me, I hope she does something about it now.

The person below me has annoying neighbours too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False my neighbors are old and don't make a noise. Though one does have a bird feeder so there is constantly birds and bird shit everywhere.

Is a shock collar really being cruel to a dog?

The person below me thinks putting a shock collar on a dog is being cruel to the dog.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> .


 :?:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


You submitted your response as I was typing mine. LOL


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

True, I personally think it is cruel but besides that it seems completely unnecessary, I wouldn't do it to a human being so why an animal, they feel pain too.

The person below me will tell me the one thing they really want besides recovery from Dp.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

A good friend (that's not on the internet)

The person below me would like to describe in detail the tattoo they would get if they were going to die soon and had to get a tattoo today.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

If had to get one. I'm not the tattoo type, but maybe something like a globe fractured, being held together by a person.

The person below me has a better idea.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

true...a globe fractured, held together by a flintstone band-aid

the person below has a tattoo


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me is in school or has completed a college degree


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

False

The person below me yells at his or her computer when it doesn't work properly as if it were sentient.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

True, I say all sorts to it.I even try being nice to it to make it work. Lol.

The person below me always speaks their mind and doesnt hold back.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

unfortunatly most of the time....

the person below me likes to burn things


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

False but I do like to sit around a small fire outside, drink beer and stare at the stars and the moon.

The person below me agrees that the time is..................BEER


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

false...I agree that the time is Crown Royal, beer tastes like a donkeys asshole

the person below me sleeps way too much


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

lol.

False, quite the opposite.

The person below me sings when they are drunk


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

true...and none of it makes any sense whatsoever :lol:

the person below me has an occupation shaving cats


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False, my occupation includes shaving sheep

The person below me has spent more than half a day staring at a wall before.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

true... DP was unbearable at the time

the person below me has spent more that 48 hours in the bed before except to use the bathroom and get something to drink


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

hmm going to say false...unless being ill counts..

as much as i would love to do that, i usually crawl out at sometime in the evening.

the person below me often wonders about space and stars and the infinity of space


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

True

The person below me thinks that life can sometimes suck arse....just sometimes.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

True

The person below me would take on all of somebody elses suffering for a million pounds


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

false

if every man was to put there problems into a big melting pot, EACH and every man, would happily take his own problems back, than take a equal share of that from the melting pot.
:ricky gervais:

the person below me is starting to become more optimistic about their future


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Can I answer tomorrow instead. Tomorrow I find out whether I am going to film school. Tomorrow will shape my life, and I have no idea whether I will be optimistic tomorrow.

The person below believes that he or she is unique.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yes you can answer tomorrow,although whatever the result is, good things can eventually arise from an apparent bad result.

best of luck, hope you get in, but dont make this an ultimatum decision for you and your lifes optimism!

i think i am unique, in the way that i dont think anyone has the same train of thoughts as me, but i dont feel myself to special.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I think the question is relative and based on human conditioning.....I am not the same as anyone else and nor am I different to anyone else since we are all interconnected, I wouldn't exist without everything else, nor am I better or worse or equal in that case. Take your signature for example, it's very one sided to say that our reality is as fake as our fantasies.....For your statement to be true the opposite would have to be true-that our fantasies are as real as our reality, meaning true and false are man made relative concepts...true and false are the same thing, man makes the distinction because the illusion of duality, everything is as real as it isn't.

The person below me understands that.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

going to have a ponder on what you have said later with a dooby, so for the time being i will say no (sorry  lol)

i mucked up and forgot to add in my person below me last post...

sooo for here i will say

the person below me is in love with someone


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

False..

The person below me is or works with famous people


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Aaaarrrrr False

The person below me looks out the window whilst their thinking about what to post next.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Sometimes,
Gazing out the window tends to help me think if Im distracted with something...

The person below me wrote something interesting today


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

true....although if theres pride in your work, theres also arrogance. so i cant really be a critic,..*awaits judgement*

the person below me wanted to be a jet fighter pilot when they were younger


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I disagree, if more people took a bit of pride in their work and put some love into what they did these days the world be a better place. Nobody has any real passion for what they do anymore, its so half hearted and as a result bad. Pride doesn't have to equal arrogance.
There wouldn't be so many ill people if doctors loved their work.

False.

The person below me is never half hearted.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

sorry the pride = arrogance thing, is from a ricky gervais stand up thing talking about god and the bible and creation of earth.

but anywayz.

false

i am sometimes half hearted depnding on what im doing, if its somethign i enjoy, or is important i will try whole heartedly to do my best, but if i just cant focus or pay attention, then i know i cant commit.

the person below me likes me (paranoia lol)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

lol yeah, paranoia is a bitch...I don't really know you but you seem nice. 

The person below me likes themselves.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

From what I remember of myself I like it. So...True.

The person below me knows the price of eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

true...just flash your genitals to the cashier and they're free 

the person below me has seen a ghost before


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont call them ghosts either, i call them demons of deception

false...I dont dought you've seen them, and I thought you liked fig newtons Lynsey!!! 

the person below me has punched a hole in a wall before


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

false but i've been the reason somebody's punched a hole in the wall

the person below me feels real


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

ABSOLUTLEY FREAKIN NOT!!!!!!!!!!! the exact opposite, DANGIT!!!!!!! :x

the person below me would rate their DP at least above a 5 out of 10 right now (this excludes Lynsey since she was lucky enough to recover)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> the person below me would rate their DP at least above a 5 out of 10 right now (this excludes Lynsey since she was lucky enough to recover)


It had nothing to do with Luck, it was bloody hard work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont call them ghosts either, i call them demons of deception
> ...


Fig newtons are little soft rectangular cookie thingys with fruit paste in the middle AND THEY ROCK. Let me refrase the second part (this excludes anyone who has recovered because OBVIOUSLY they dont have DP anymore) sorry to hear about the hard work that nearly killed you  Thats what most of the rest of us are going through now. :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> ....More importantly...WTF are fig newtons?


LOL I haven't had a fig newton since I was about 4. They are exactly what Dannie described.

The person below me likes fig newtons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True, I like fig newtons.

The person below me is quite interested in trying a fig newton if they haven't already


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

False

The person below me knows that figs raise serotonin levels which is why the Buddha ate them and he gained enlightenment under a fig tree, now known as the Bodhi tree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

false...I think buddha ate them to gain weight to keep himself warm in the winter

the person below me wants to climb a fig tree


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> false...I think buddha ate them to gain weight to keep himself warm in the winter


Ouch....



> the person below me wants to climb a fig tree


True

I like climbing trees and want to live in a tree house. A tree house that grows fruit would be doubly awesome.

The person below me would live in a tree house with me, given the opportunity.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My bad,

True....I will tell you...I am writing on a graduation card to my cousin who has just graduated 8th grade. My little brother signed it as well, he is pretty funny he wrote: "hope you have enjoyed school now because you still have a lot ahead of you." lol.

The person below me often goes days, weeks, or longer realizing they have done practically nothing but live off basic survival instincts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

VERY TRUE!!!!!

the person below me has ass acne


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me has Chlamydia


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

False.

The person below me feeling great today.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true!! clarity and i feel like i can LOVE!  
i just feel different lately

the person below me falls asleep with weird clothes on.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

It all depends what I was doing before I fell asleep Peachydereanged :wink:

The person below can perform tricks with certain body parts


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

I can wiggle my ears haha if that counts

The person below me love him/herself


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

not really  I love the old me before DP

the person below me has gotten so drunk that they woke up somewhere and didnt know how or when they got there


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

..
The person below me will tell me their most enbarasing moment ever.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't think of any specific moment. But would probably before I became DP'd and would probably involve crying about something and being taken the piss out of for it. Thinking about it, I'm not sure I want to be completely DP free, because I hated being that emotionally vulnerable.

The person below me can help me with this query. Girl I am friends with, but rarely see because of distance, and I had been talking continuously. Then when we met up and I met her boyfriend for the first time, suddenly she stops initiating conversations, and rarely replies to texts or anything now. Could the cause be:
a) I pissed off her or her boyfriend when we met up.
b) She just has been busy, and I am being paranoid.
c) She decided she doesn't like me as much as she thought she did, having met up for the first time in ages.
d) Her boyfriend, who is somewhat wet, and pathetic, does not want her being such good friends with me. (to be fair if this is the case, according to my much older sister who is friends with her parents, they are encouraging her to date me instead, although I don't think he knows that they don't like him).
e) Other/ combination of the above.
?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

true. sounds like she could possibly be trying to make you jealous? she talked to you a lot to get you to meet her boyfriend and then you think man, she has a boyfriend i'd like to be with her, and then she starts playing hard to get. I don't know the situation as well as you do, but i do know that girls do this.

The person below me has been arrested and/or been put in the back of a cop car and wants to share the story.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True. I was thrown into the back of a police car at 2 am and taken to jail while traveling in Eastern Europe. Why you might ask? - because I'm an American and over there anything goes. Luckily I had friends from there that helped me get out.

The person below me has a unique traveling tale they would like to share.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm ghessing her boyfriend didn't like it Dickie, you fellas are strange. 

False unless going around the bend counts.

The person below me can read new PM's without opening them. :wink:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

false
the person below me thinks im a part of their imagination


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

......

The person below is excited about what is coming next in their life.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Nervous, rather than excited. I find out my degree result between the 22nd and 24th. Then if it isn't as good as I need it to be, then I have to fight to get into film school.

It seems Lynsey is right. I finally got a message from her after I sent a message asking, a week before going to Bristol to see other friends, if she would like to meet up too. Anyway a week later she says we're good friends, but Jonny is her boyfriend, and it is awkward. She said we shouldn't meet up, and it wasn't fair or appropriate. I don't think she liked my response of her boyfriend should trust her more after 2 years together, and he really shouldn't see a threat in someone she barely sees once or twice a year. Since then she has not exactly been keeping in touch. Its pissing me off, as in truth her boyfriend is right to be a little cautious as I do like her that way. I'm tempted to tell her that her boyfriend might be right, I do like her afterall, and I know she isn't there. Any thought welcome, or even requested.

The person below me is doing something new today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

True.

The person below me is going somewhere awesome.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

nope just stayin home
the person below me likes sarah brightman


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no clue who that is

the person below me LOVES red meat


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

hell no...i HATE red meat.
The person below me has seen or heard of the musical "Miss Saigon"


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

hell no I dont watch gay stuff

the person below me is gay


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

miss saigon isnt gay but whatever.
im bi
the person below me thinks they're smokin hott


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

false but im well indowed which im thankfull for

the person below me has massive amounts of cellulite


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

False

The person below me thinks the person above me is quite pointed.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

That depends on what you mean by pointed 8)

The person below me is a unich


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

way to fuck up the flow of the game dannie rae haha
the person below me likes where they live


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I know right?

NO I HATE WHERE I LIVE!!!!!!

the person below me has eaten a real live worm before


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

not that i know of?
the person below me has an irrational fear


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

true...being probed by aliens

the person below me has 89 children


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

false...and thats a stupid one..who the fuck would have 89 kids?! lol
the person below me is a bad liar


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

false...you would never be able to tell if im being truthfull or not 8)

the person below me has a severe crack addiction


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

lol dannie youre so stupid : P
false 
the person below me has been to texas


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you  
False...Texas makes my pits sweat :shock:

the person below me is very mature for they're age


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

lol whatevs. texas is the best state...after all...everything is bigger here : P
false. i think im pretty stupid and immature : D
the person below me wants to go to china


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

true...I love noodles by the gallon

the person below me wants to make love on top of an egyptian pyramid


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

yes...that sounds sexy.
the person below me has dyed their hair a funky colour


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

true...blue, green, and bright red

the person below me is more scared of spiders than snakes


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False, neither bother me. Moths on the other hand freak me out completely.

The person below me has their own strange phobia (bare in mind that to be a phobia it has to be irrational, so spiders and snakes don't count as they can actually kill you; a fear of paper planes on the other hand, would count).


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True... I have a phobia of looking at the night sky because it makes me feel like gravity could suddenly stop and we would get sucked into space and instantly die.

the person below me is not wearing they're origional hair color


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Do highlights count?

The person below me has a plan.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

true.i have a plan to get some today.haha
the person below me particularly likes the colour red


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

true...along with black, and silver those are my 3 fav colors

the person below me believes in God


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

lol me too!
and true.
the person below me has a weak stomach.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

true...I just took my vitamins on an empty stomach aaaahhhhh :?

the person below me wants to skydive off the empire state building


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

true! sounds like fun!!
the person below me has a foot fetish


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

False.

The person below me has jumped off the roof of their house as a kid holding a sheet thinking it would work like a parachute but quickly realized it doesn?t and broke their leg :roll:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True/False. I tried this with an umbrella as a kid after watching Marry Poppins but didn't break my leg.

The person below me can walk on their hands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

False, and yeah, I tried the umbrella thing to  I also thought at age 3 if I put a pair of floaties around my ankles I would be able to walk on water, my sister saved me.

The person below me has made some attempt at flying when they were a kid.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True...with a red cape off the porch like most kids lol.

the person below me likes Metallica


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

False

The person below me is in the career they always wanted to be in.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I'm getting there... but it's a False at the mo' lol

The person below me is so over people who are so quick to judge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Very true!

The person below me is about to go to a party.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

you could call it a party. in a few days im going on a beach trip for 4 days and im pretty sure there will be some partying with my cousin and some other friends who just graduated from high school.

the person below me is very sad right now and really dosent give a crap about his or her life


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

fortunately not 

The Person Below me is in love? <3


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True...With my Lord Jesus

the person below me plays the guitar


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

True 

The person below me can do the moonwalk


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True 

the person below me can do the crotch grab 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Um.... No.

The person below is sick and tired of all the shiz going around them. (whatever shiz that is)


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

DEFINATLEY TRUE!!!!!!!

the person below me was a big fan of Michael Jackson


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Not a big fan.

It feels like hes still alive to me.

The person below me likes Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True...I love any kind of rock cause I play rock and metal guitar 

the person below me is most of the time really lethargic


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

True

The person below me finds it interesting how the opinion of Michael Jackson has gone from mixed up possible kiddie fiddler to fallen hero.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

VERY TRUE

the person below me keeps their socks on constantly


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

false, especially in the summer i rarely wear socks at all because of my sandals.

The person below me smokes more than a half a pack of cigarettes a day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

False

The person below me is a cigarette in disguise :|


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True (i think :shock: ) and I smoke exactly a half a pack a day Michael. lol

the person below me is VERY worn out with DP and wouldnt mind dying


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

the person below me is an idiot because he posted the same thing twice! he can't help it sumtimes... he is also an idiot because he is answering to the post TWO above him instead of one...


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

False. i am very worn out (and often confused), but i have my heart set on finding something more... i couldn't possibly explain just how badly i want this all to stop, but i've decided i'd be willing to life my entire life in hell for even a small chance of redemption.

The person below me feels the same way?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

true. As depressed as i get sometimes, i know there will be moments that i will at least somewhat feel present for and be able to enjoy, and if there is even an inkling of hope that i will recover from this, i will stick it out to the bitter end.

the person below me is a radiohead fan


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

somewhat

the person below me has heard Stairway to Heaven played backwards and thinks it sounds creepy

P.S. Micheal and de-ja-vu, now that you put it the way you put it, id rather fight this till the end as long as there is some hope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

True.

The person below me believes there is an afterlife and has seen proof of it.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Absolutley believe it but have no proof as usual. But I did have a supernatural experience with God when I gave my life to him but I didnt see heaven or anything.

the person below me wants to here what that experience was just out of curiosity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

True

The person below me is feeling very alone right now.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I could stand in the middle of Time Square during rush hour and feel alone. Screw right now.

The person below me understands this feeling.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

certainly

the person below me is doing something cool this summer.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

True, im salmon fishing tommorow!! 

The person below me wants to get off the computer and do something with their life but cant.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

false... im going to Myrtle Beach Friday for a week 

the person below me is getting better in there DP and is having moments of clarity


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

True, the DP has left me but the anxiety seems to cling.

The person below me is thinking about what they are going to be doing in 5 seconds from now


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

true, i constantly think about what i'm going to do, even though it usually ends up being nothing haha.

the person below me finally has the answer to rid everyone on this site from dp!


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I DO!!! but I need to still work on it, haha 
the person below me hates to cut bread with the same knife with what he/she has cut the butter before


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

false. but when i make eggs i use different utensils for everything. mixing the eggs, cutting the butter, eating the eggs, etc haha.

the person below me likes to play tennis


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

never played

the person below me likes the music of Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

so true! 

the person below me plays some music instrument?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

piano

the person below me can tell it's gonna be a good day


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes it will.

The person below me likes dogs better than cats.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

true. dogs are a hell of a lot cooler than cats.

the person below me has wondered whether or not they are currently the correct gender.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

true. but I'm not angry anymore about the fact, that I'm born as a girl 
the person below me is about going to some rockfest this summer?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

false. i wish i was but i don't want to spend the money and festivals can get kinda crazy. I like to just see good bands one at a time as they come through. Don't know of any good ones coming through so far though.

the person below me is going to share their favorite movie with us.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

ok 
my favourite movie is... Harold and Kumar going to White Castle!!! :twisted: 
The Person's below me favourite drink is... ?

(please say sex on the beach  haha)


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

man people aren't doing this one as much anymore. My favorite drink is probably a white russian.

the person below me has dated someone for longer than 3 years.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha....no

The person below me likes Family Guy


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I just like the little baby LOL.

The person below me has battle fatigue regarding they're DP/DR


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know what "battle fatigue" is, but I do feel fatigued a lot usually do to stress or not getting enough sleep.

The person below me is very annoyed with where they live, if so where do they want to live?

If not annoyed with where they live, what do they love most about where they live.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

MassagePatriot said:


> I don't know what "battle fatigue" is,


Battle fatigue in this case is when you've been fighting to stay calm and focused and not let your DP bother you but you are worn out of fighting. :|


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Claymore said:


> MassagePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what "battle fatigue" is,
> ...


Aww yes I can relate big time!!!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

MassagePatriot said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > MassagePatriot said:
> ...


Me too Roz, Me too. :|


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

MassagePatriot said:


> The person below me is very annoyed with where they live, if so where do they want to live?
> 
> If not annoyed with where they live, what do they love most about where they live.


False. The neighbours, I reckon are annoyed with me... I don't know :?

The person below is very happy to see me on here lol. yay!!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

HAZEL!!!  Haven't seen you on here in a long time. Yes, very happy to see you on here. 

The person below me feels hopeless right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

False.

The person below me is going on holiday soon.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Hopefully a permanent holiday into reality. 

The person below be hates the Bible although has not read it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me likes the bible but has not read it.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True, LOVE THE BIBLE  But have not read the ENTIRE book thanks to DP, when I try to read, the words sort of move on the pages making it extremely difficult to concentrate :x .

The person below me has rejected the idea of suicide just for the mere fact that they do not know 100% if there is a hell and does not want to take chances that could be permanently bad.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False, been there, tried it.

The person below me sees life as death and death as life.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

True

The person below me plays basketball really good


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

False. Because I wouldnt say really good, and its been like... 8 years since I played it. But I used to be good at sports.

The person below me likes the movie *Pineapple Express*.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

YEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!! One of my favoraites. Seth Rogan is awsome!!!!

The person below me has smoked crytal meth in the past


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False

The person below me has had or thinks they might have the swine flu.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

False

The person below me hates David Lynch movies


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

false.

the person below me has been sky diving before.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

False

The person below me is under the influence of some illegal substance


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

false, clean as a whistle.

The person below me has a positive thought they would like to share with us from recent days of internal mumblings.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

true sorta, i started using EFT yesterday and already feel improvements in my attention span and mood.

the person below me has two hands.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I refuse to partake in this thread until we start a new one because the person that started this thread is an evil c0ckgobbling b1tch.

...but what is EFT?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol that's funny, but who gives a fcuk who started it

what if we switch it up like this... :shock: ...

the person above me gives a fcuk about who started this thread

:lol:


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Not really, though it was a good idea.

The person below me knows why INZOM is pissed with Spirit?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

true
the person below me likes sangria??


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true love it

the person below me has been in a pillow fight recently


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I refuse to partake in this thread until we start a new one because the person that started this thread is an evil c0ckgobbling b1tch.
> 
> ...but what is EFT?


LOL..!.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> true love it
> 
> the person below me has been in a pillow fight recently


True! I squeak whenever I get hit with a pillow and my boyfriend finds it hilarious

The person below me plays some kind of instrument?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

True. I play guitar

The person below me is in highschool


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> True. I play guitar


So do I, for about five years now.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

about five for me too


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> True. I play guitar
> 
> The person below me is in highschool


False.
The person below me.. has played the didgeridoo (or gotten at least some form of farting sound out of one)


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

True. My ex had one.

The person below me has a tattoo...


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

Unless zebra gum stick-on tattoos count, false.

The person below me owns wool socks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

No but I have gloves with holes for the tips of fingers..

The person below me drank coffee this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

False, I drank vodka, mind you it was about 10am....that's late right?

The person below me likes to just float in open water at night.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

false, i watched JAWS at a young age and have been afraid of open/deep water ever since.

the person below me needs to clip thier finger nails.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

False, but my toenails could use a clipping.

The person below me religously eats hotpockets, and/or microwavable food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

False, I don't even know what a hot pocket is.

The person below me believes that some dreams are glimpses of a former life or alternatively glimpses of an alternate reality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Semi True - I have had visions of past lives, they only last a split second and are gone, while awake. 
And my dreams every night are precognitive and almost like a daily forecast of what's to come. 
Throughout the day I am reminded of a part of a dream and it always shows elements of what I experience during the day.

-----------------

The Person Below Me Is A Multimillionaire


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

False.

The person below me wont sleep on anything but 100% cotton sheets.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

false, if i'm tired, i'll sleep on just about anything.

the person below me is a great dancer.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

FALSE

The person below me smells like ciggerretes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Somewhat, I do smoke after all.

The Person Below Me Hates Winter


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

True.

The person below me can't help but feel they've been to another planet during a dream.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> True.
> 
> The person below me can't help but feel they've been to another planet during a dream.


Very much TRUE.

The person below me is awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

False.

The person below me is going to tell me what they feel is the best thing to mix with Vodka.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely not Water! The best is orange juice.

The person below me had a good weekend.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

The person below me is still alive


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

True........somewhat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

The person below me is tanked.


----------



## elcapitan (Mar 6, 2009)

No but I will be in T-minus 15 minutes.
















TPBM loves cheese.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

False, I am content with cheese.

TPBM has 9 installed doorknobs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> False, I am content with cheese.
> 
> TPBM has 9 installed doorknobs.


That is hillarious. We have exactly 9 doorknobs in our house. TPBM pees in the shower.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

HAHAHA

TPBM hasn't yet eaten breakfast


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> TPBM hasn't yet eaten breakfast


I've eaten breakfast more than twice today, cereal rules.

TPBM is running low on shampoo


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

You are like a Hobbit!!!

No... I always make sure to have shampoo in supply.

TPBM needs to check the mail.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

True, i just got back from a five day vacation and have not checked the mail yet.

TPBM dyed there hair within the last 48 hours.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ill jzt join in if ya dnt mind...?
false, the person below me has a dog


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Xerei said:


> ill jzt join in if ya dnt mind...?
> false, the person below me has a dog


I don't have a dog but I did just dye my hair yesterday.

TPBM likes to wear pink.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I don't have a dog but I did just dye my hair yesterday.
> 
> TPBM likes to wear pink.


True, why not?

Except False, as I don't have any pink clothing.

TPBM Is a cat person.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> True, why not?
> 
> Except False, as I don't have any pink clothing.
> 
> TPBM Is a cat person.


false, but I don't know what to say that the person below me has/is/whatever...I guess I'll take something that most likely is correct.
TPBM have or have had DP.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

True, recently recovered!!!

TPBM spends way more time on the computer than they should!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> True, recently recovered!!!
> 
> TPBM spends way more time on the computer than they should!


That is painfully true. I'd guess like 14 hours a day recently.

TPBM pees in the shower.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> That is painfully true. I'd guess like 14 hours a day recently.
> 
> TPBM pees in the shower.


I admit it alright?!

TPBM has been in a building with no windows.

EDIT: I guess that means Jail or Prison...


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

True! I have worked in several buildings where I couldn't see out. One was just no windows outwards. Another truly was no windows. Brown outs made it pitch black.

TPBM always addresses themselves last. i.e. "Bob and I share an apartment".


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> True! I have worked in several buildings where I couldn't see out. One was just no windows outwards. Another truly was no windows. Brown outs made it pitch black.
> 
> TPBM always addresses themselves last. i.e. "Bob and I share an apartment".


That's correct English! Of course I follow that rule...









TPBM Has Jedi Like Reflexes


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

True.









the person below me can do a backflip/frontflip.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not even into water,

TPBM has not showered today.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got out of the shower and randomly decided to check this thread to see if anybody was still playing this game, before i take off and do some errands. its 11:30 am, but i did manage to shower.

TPBM Has a best friend of no less than 10 years, and is still in contact with them in some way or form. How about 20 years?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I just got out of the shower and randomly decided to check this thread to see if anybody was still playing this game, before i take off and do some errands. its 11:30 am, but i did manage to shower.
> 
> TPBM Has a best friend of no less than 10 years, and is still in contact with them in some way or form. How about 20 years?


On and off, but yes, 11 years.

TPBM Got a pillow for christmas.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No pillow but I got a sweet jacket

TPBM has a hard time thinking of questions to ask the people below them


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup

Tpbm ummm.... Ummm... The person below Me ummm... Hmmmm. The person below me has a crush on the person above me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

False

The person below me thinks they are being followed


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

False...

...I'm...*taking meds now*... the voices are gone...(true story I shit you not)

TPBM Just woke up from a nap


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> False...
> 
> ...I'm...*taking meds now*... the voices are gone...(true story I shit you not)
> 
> TPBM Just woke up from a nap


Nope

TPBM Just realized that 'The Final Countdown' is now playing in his head.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

The person writing this post is remembering that awful cover he saw today of that song.

TPBM thought the beginning of this post was the ending of this post.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> The person writing this post is remembering that awful cover he saw today of that song.
> 
> TPBM thought the beginning of this post was the ending of this post.


OFFTOPIC:


----------



## Cacophony_of_whispers (Jan 9, 2011)

the person below me listens to Bon Jovi in an un-ironic way


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

False, I only listen to Bieber.
The person below me thinks hes/shes funny.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think he's/she's very funny.

TPBM is writing their first sentence mostly on the left side of their keyboard.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

TRUE

I'll start by writing my response for the next person to accurately reply to the keyboard statement above and now it's fairly true yes.
The person below me likes to dance.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

TRUE TRUE TRUE just came back from tap dancing

the person below me likes pickles


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate pickles but I love relish on my hotdogs.

TPBM doesn't drink enough water/liquids.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

FALSE thank god.

the person below me finds this emoticon amusing


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

True! It can capture so many things all at once. I don't even need to give an example, just use your imagination









TPBM Ordered Pizza within the last week.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM uses a black Toshiba laptop?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope; silver HP

TPBM has ridden a horse


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Once or twice.

TPBM had ceral for breakfast.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, but the last time I did my balls hurt like fuck.

TPBM has a dog that likes to spend it's time by a window.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

true, usually use my hand

TPBM has a false reality that they live in and if so describe it


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

A false reality...? Could you elaborate on that? False, I think, but I could be misinterpreting.

*The person below me wants. *


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

to sleep.

TPBM has a receipt in their pocket.


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

False.

*The person below me is happy.*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOLiTA said:


> False.
> 
> *The person below me is happy.*


False. Sounds nice, what is it?

The person below me has made a piece of art they would like to post.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> False. Sounds nice, what is it?
> 
> The person below me has made a piece of art they would like to post.


Yes
http://brando2600.deviantart.com/art/Zero-116236239

TPBM is still using dial-up.


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

False.

*The person below me is unhappy.*


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

So true.

TPBM has never touched a bass guitar.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False. Have touched bass guitar. And played.

The person below me thinks psychics are full of shit.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be a doubting agnostic on that topic.

TPBM is over 18 and still wears white underwear (not that theres anything wrong with that).


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

False. I am not yet 18, and nor do I wear white underwear (how boring would that be?!)

TPBM has been to Austria


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM can play the flute?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

True, not very well tho, but i can play it.

TPBM is a junkie


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

No.

TPBM likes Mudvayne?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

No idea what that is, so I guess not.

TPBM needs to clean the kitchen


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Negative I keep my kitchen clean

The person below me is having fun in the sun


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Gotta get that Vitamin D somehow.

TPBM has a fireplace.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

True haven't used it in a while though.

The person below me knows the original starter "Spirit" of this thread.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> True haven't used it in a while though.
> 
> The person below me knows the original starter "Spirit" of this thread.


I have no clue. The best thing is if you go look it says "posts: 0" IN a post. I find that funny. Is it somebodys older moniker?

The person below me has had a "best friend" for over 10 years now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

The Greater Part of, On and Off, for 12 years.

The Person Below Me has had some Icecream in the past 7 days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

No ... who has icecream in winter?

TPBM is sitting on a chair


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Nope, im standing on my chair as usual!

TPBM needs a smoke


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope, just smoked









The Person Below Me Is Drunk or Has Been Drunk within the last 48 hours.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes







haven't had a drink in a while.

The Person Below Me rather has no more sex and be DP free than sex and DP forever


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, easy answer, DP + Sex isn't so great anyway.

The Person Below Me drinks their coffee black.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't drink it black or white. I don't drink it.

The person below me likes sleeping on couches.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

A friend of mine has a leather couch, it's magical, perfect for being lazy in. It's short and doesn't have much back support but that adds to the allure. It's almost as if it's half deflated, everyone wants to sleep in that couch.

TPBM is touching their face while reading this.


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> A friend of mine has a leather couch, it's magical, perfect for being lazy in. It's short and doesn't have much back support but that adds to the allure. It's almost as if it's half deflated, everyone wants to sleep in that couch.
> 
> TPBM is touching their face while reading this.


Hair, exactly. Does it count? 
TPBM... just gimme a damn smile could you?


----------



## Munashii (Aug 8, 2011)

Sure, I can totally smile.







It's supposed to be healthy anyway, right?

The person below me... is living in a place where the "high" temp for the day is less than 100 F.


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in England... I suppose thats true!

TPBM has some form of reptile as a pet?


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> I live in England... I suppose thats true!
> 
> TPBM has some form of reptile as a pet?


Yes, 2 years old sister! 
TPBM does like Scrubs tv show


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

No that show is really fing horrible..

TPBM thinks House M.D. is the best Hospital/Medical show


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Very true! 
TPBM has been sitting in front of the computer for far too long


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Some...
The person below me has a subject he/she is extremely good at. Not just school-subject, could be anything.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

True, the subject is basketball

the person below me has a carrot dick


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Micah319 said:


> True, the subject is basketball
> 
> the person below me has a carrot dick


damn, you got me! JK.

The person below me is sleepy.


----------



## steveburns (Oct 10, 2011)

true just got 2 hours of sleep last night now I'm supposed to be working but I'm posting here on this forum......

the person below me is high


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

HAH False. Not touching weed after it led to this. I've never even been high.

The person below me has travelled abroad


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2011)

True, a couple of times

TPBM has housework to do?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

No, i don't do school..

TPBM never tried Alcohol in combination with Cocaine and a Benzodiazepine.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

False









The person below me enjoys eating natural foods


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

true

tpbm has seen a ghost


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't believe I have. I've heard what I thought might have been a ghost one time, but I don't really know. Maybe I was dreaming.

TPBM is sick of this weather?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

dreamsofsomeday said:


> I don't believe I have. I've heard what I thought might have been a ghost one time, but I don't really know. Maybe I was dreaming.
> 
> TPBM is sick of this weather?


indeed i am, winter is by far the dumbest season.

tpbm has a strange fetish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Auldie said:


> indeed i am, winter is by far the dumbest season.
> 
> tpbm has a strange fetish.


mmmmmm flaky skin

LOL JK

tpbm is an insomniac


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> mmmmmm flaky skin
> 
> LOL JK
> 
> tpbm is an insomniac


INCORRECT

THE PERSON BELOW JUST GAVE ME A POSTIVE REP ON THIS POST DD


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Really Laura!? You've never seen Star Wars in the cinema?! 
True! I live in a large city. I dream to live in a small hamlet thats been that way for hundreds of years. 
The person below me has witnesed something paranormal...


----------



## Alice (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to say true? I'm sure the house I live in is haunted, my housemates and I were sat in the living room and we could see the cupboard doors in the kitchen opening and closing, they were slamming so badly some of the handles came off. We were all a bit tipsy, but all swear we saw the same thing, AND we had to try and fix the handles back on, landlady would have flipped out. I hate this house.

TPBM likes banana


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

True, I do like Banana.

TPBM also likes Banana.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> True, I do like Banana.
> 
> TPBM also likes Banana.


Bananas rock!

TPBM checks their bananas in the store for any banana spiders.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

AKA The Brazilian Wandering Spider- extremely fast, extremely venomous, and extremely aggressive, . . . given the name "Banana Spider" because there have been cases where these spiders unintentionally appeared on banana boats heading for the United States. The Brazilian Wandering Spider should be held with the highest respect. (petbugs.com)






_Now_ I do. Thanks, lol.

The person below me likes Leave it to Beaver reruns.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

False, i don't even know it ;D

TPBM Thinks that this musc is.. uhm well, atleast decent.


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

false lolol. the person below me likes to suck on toes


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

true, hot female toes........if i could get the chance. is that normal?
Tpbm ices their nipples....


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

true, only on occasion tho. tpbm eats full jars of peanut butter with a spoon in one sitting.


----------



## Bread (Jul 11, 2012)

No, attempted it once but I got a stomach ache about 3/4 the way. The person below me sometimes regrets what they end up fapping to after they are done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

True, sometimes I Vow to God to never Fap again

TPBM Ignores the 5 Second Rule when they Drop Food


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Native said:


> True, sometimes I Vow to God to never Fap again
> 
> TPBM Ignores the 5 Second Rule when they Drop Food


false, its five seconds or less or I dont eat it cause thats just nasty i think lol

the person below my goes to college or has gone to college or university


----------



## CES27 (Aug 27, 2012)

oh wot a buzz kil to anserw false.

the person below me canot commit themselves in a serious relationship


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

False, the only relationships I've been in have all been of the serious nature.

TPBM Bites their Fingernails.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Native said:


> False, the only relationships I've been in have all been of the serious nature.
> 
> TPBM Bites their Fingernails.


True.. It's a nasty habbit of mine.

TPBM likes cross dressing when nobodies around..


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

uhh... very false lmao.

The person below me is a troll?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Dadude said:


> uhh... very false lmao.
> 
> The person below me is a troll?


Only when under the bridge.






TPBM is a chain smoker


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Native said:


> Only when under the bridge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LG2DGDndKmg
> 
> TPBM is a chain smoker


false and it feels pretty good to say that, especially considering im probably the only non-chain smoker in my job

tpbm watches anime, and is a lover of all things japanese (like me)


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> false and it feels pretty good to say that, especially considering im probably the only non-chain smoker in my job
> 
> tpbm watches anime, and is a lover of all things japanese (like me)


false, althought i dont mine some anime shows. tpbm likes to sing in the shower


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

True lol







the person below me younger than 24 x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

True







the person below me wants a tattoo...


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

False

The person below me is gay.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Knowledge said:


> Only for you fluke <3
> 
> jk
> 
> The person below me has never had orange juice before


False. The person below me owns, or would like to own, a Snuggie


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes!!! I own one, they are awesome.

The person below me would like to steal an empty bus and turn it into a fort, drive to some remote place and live in it for a week


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Delicate said:


> Yes!!! I own one, they are awesome.
> 
> The person below me would like to steal an empty bus and turn it into a fort, drive to some remote place and live in it for a week


false thats how people die (i have seen into the wild lol)

the person below me loves football (soccer)


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I LOVE INTO THE WILD









Hate football, sorryy. False.

The person below me wants to eat a big juicy cheeseburger right now! With extra cheese and burger


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Delicate said:


> I LOVE INTO THE WILD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, Delicate, you know me too well. That is totally true.

The person below me has read "Where the Wild Things Are" by Maurice Sendak


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

true awesome book to read when your a kid

the person below me does cardio exercise and it makes them feel better with dp


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not yes but not no

The person below me is looking forward to the winter season


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Hell yeah I am!!! Traveling to North Wales, UK to be with my girlfriend









TPBM has an addictive personality


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Correct

TPBM has a weird fascination with nail clippers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

false

the person me has beaten final fantasy 7 or has a playstation 3


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

True (about the PS3)

The person below me likes ShayCarl


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ShayCarl?

TPBM has fallen through a roof


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

false I dont like chocolate that much

the person below me voted for obama and picked the winner like me!


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

false, there is no Obama in Germany

the person below me has depersonalization disorder


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

false, there is no Obama in Germany

the person below me has depersonalization disorder


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

false

the person below me has beaten grand theft auto V


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False. I don't play video games after overcoming the great WOW addiction of '05 lol

The person below likes subtropic climates.


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes it's true but WHO DOESN'T?

The person below speaks English as native language


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

(partly) False. Bilingual; Dutch and English.

The person below me is interested in a group by for JDtic to see if it can cure DP.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fasle, but used to be very true when I was a kid.

The person below me has a change jar on their desk.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

False; I rarely use cash.

The person below me has a hand touching their face while reading this.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False

The person below thinks people couf too much these days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

True...quit coughin bish and man the fuq up

The person below me listens to Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Indavidual said:


> True...quit coughin bish and man the fuq up
> 
> The person below me listens to Lindsey Stirling.


True. I have a second ipod. 10 GB full of nothing but Lindsey.

The person below me has masturbated to 2 gurls 1 cup


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

greenman said:


> True. I have a second ipod. 10 GB full of nothing but Lindsey.
> 
> The person below me has masturbated to 2 gurls 1 cup


OMG LOLOL FALSE

(YEAHHHH LINDSEYSTOMP!!!!!)

The person below me has stolen something recently


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

False. Define recently.

The person below me spent the entire day at home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

False, I went to my friends and then the store and then a park and next I'm going on a roadtrip to another state.

The person below me is going through tough times financially


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

Indavidual said:


> False, I went to my friends and then the store and then a park and next I'm going on a roadtrip to another state.
> 
> The person below me is going through tough times financially


So true, broke a mf joke I make shit doing freelance work online and then spend it all on bmr(black market reloaded)

The person below me has every episode of Ellen on dvr


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't say that would be a bad use of DVR! but false...

The person below me stepped in dog shit this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

ewwww...onions....bleh...*vomit*....

JK

Love Em...

The person below me is drinking something intoxicating.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Spot on!

The person below me hasn't had marshmellows in over 6 months but now suddenly craves some cooked over a cozy campfire.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

True: Matouk's Calypso sauce.. yum.

TPBM doesn't have a yoyo but wishes he had one now.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Never had any as far as I can recall.. But I just had pumpkin soup; so false!

The person below me has never eaten Lion Fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

so true i hate eating seafood

the person below me is getting a ps4 like me!


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

False, haven't seen it in a year or two tho

TPBM is depersonalized


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

True I suppose, but the label has been virtually dropped from my vocabulary. I much prefer the term 'dissociation'. I seem to have a lot of symptoms that aren't typical around here.

TPBM has a crush on someone on this forum.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

That's so false dude! How could you? ahaha

TPBM has an excellent relationship with his/her family.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

very true

the person below me takes benzos


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

true that nirvana all day

the person below me likes hip hop


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Truth

TPBM has a hobby.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

True! Who doesn't have a hobby? 

The person below me doesn't spend enough time thinking about delicious gravy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

False

TPBM recently quit an addiction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

False, I love spicy Indian food.

TPBM is getting their hair cut soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

true i always get my hair cut every month

the person below me is partaking in no shave november like me!


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

false

the person below me danced around naked today


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False (I had boxers on )

The person below me is also tripped out by Meow's avatar (person posting above me )


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Truly trippin...if I stare long enough I feel as though it will come into focus...

TPBM Just woke up from a nap.


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

haha i'm glad someone finally posted, it didn't feel right if I was the next one to post lol

false, i'm about to go to bed for the night!

the person below me plays an instrument


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False, but I wish I did 

The person below me has a tattoo


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

False, though may be soon. I do have a few lighter burns though.

TPBM is between 5'0 and 5'6 tall.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False, 5'11"

The person below me likes Indie Rock


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

false

the person below me is gonna get a ps4 over a xbox one


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

FALSE (not gonna get anything)

The person below me is barefooted.


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

False (socks) 
The person below me likes to read poems


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

False, I only liked one poem I've read

The person below me is below the legal drinking age.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

False.

The person below me has posted in this thread before.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

False. But it's tempting.

The person below me is fat.


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

False

The person below me can't swim


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

just cuz im black i cant swim? But true i be havin a blast in the shallow end tho ).

The person below me is friends with "Arcadius the oppressor"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, he's a good guy.

TPBM enjoys snow storms.


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeh, haven't been in one for a while, but love any kind of storms, (weather wise!)

TPBM sits around thinking too much


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

True

The person below me has a pair of beat headphones


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

False - I had one but my brother stole and sold it!

The person below me lost their virginity before age 16.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

False, I practice celibacy.

True, blackmars question was about her ;-) lol

The person below me cowboys butts drive em nuts


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

If i picture one before me: weirdly yes. But I lived in Texas for 6 months so in reality the answere to that statement is a no

The person below eats a lot of fast food (a lot starts at once a week)


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

as of 6 months ago no....prior to that, yes

I rarely eat fast food now  Maybe 1-2 a month or so  and If I have to eat out and inexpensively I go to places like Chicken Kitchen instead of KFC, Taco Bell, McDonald's...I did have Pop Eye's chicken last night though 

The person below me is a die-hard trance/edm/d&b enthusiast


----------



## Troglodyte (Feb 14, 2014)

False, I don't listen to music.

The person below me likes cheese.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

False, I don't eat much dairy at all 

The person below me likes big butts and they cannot lie


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

True, but to an extent of firm yoga buns without rapper saddle-bagga-nesss (ohhhh!).

The person below me has accidentally farted while laughing.


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

False

The person below me drinks a lot.


----------



## trapt23 (Mar 9, 2014)

False! I haven't had a drink in a year!  haha

The person below me believes in ghosts!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

True

TPBM is ready for Spring & Summer


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

TRUE I can't wait!

The person below me likes to sleep in on Sundays


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

FALSE, I am out the door at 7:00am for a bike ride most sundays

The person below me believes in UFOs/aliens


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

FALSE!

TPBM is about to post a comment in the "The Person Below me GAME"...(something tells me I might have a good chance of being right about this one)


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

FALSE (I'm technically posting a reply and not a comment).

The person below me likes classic rock (e.g. Led Zeppelin, The Rolling Stones)


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

TRUE , Rock on!

The person below me likes riding bicycles


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

True, I just got a mountain bike for my birthday.

TPBM Drinks Coffee


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

FALSE, used to drinks 4 cups a day years ago, before I went all DPDR crazy, now I stick to a small green tea every other day

The person below me likes to create art and draw


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

True, I love playing with colors.

The person below me works out regularly


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

True as of recently. I do push ups, crunches and I ride a bike. Soon I'll have some badass kettlebells as seen here https://www.onnit.com/primal-bells/

TPBM Loves guacamole


----------



## greymanor (Feb 5, 2014)

True and False ,depends on what i feel like doing at the time but ultimately a good book usually is a million times better than a movie.

The person below me knows that they can change the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

True

TPBM Loves guacamole


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

TRUE, I actually just bought some yesterday, so good.

LOL @ the post above yours, so random wtf

The person below me likes Calvin and Hobbes comics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I got a gift from my teacher on a whole collection of there comics and it was awesome!

The person below me likes the grinch


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

False; most porn is terrible, and even on the odd occasion one finds decent porn, I certainly would not "love" watching it.

TPBM has decent programming skills.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

I am terrible man terribbbble

TPBM loves some good kush and alcohol


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

True but only to an extent (no blackouts, barfing etc, that is gross to me)

The person below me likes fancy dinners


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

True; only if I show up in my worst outfit and drink 2 bottles of the host's $2000 champagne. Ohh those were funny times.

TPBM can drive a Segway hands-free.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

False obama. Never been on one

TPBM is the TPBM


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

False, bow down for I am your god h34r:

(true)

TPBM hasn't had chocolate recently


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

True!

The person below me is bilingual


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

False, I wish I new another language, I guess its never too late to learn!

https://www.duolingo.com/welcome

The person below me has traveled outside their own country.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

True, I've been to the UK and I'm from Western USA

TPBM listens to mainly Hip-Hop


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

True; only Dutch though. Nothing beats Dutch hip-hop/rap. That's one of the few things I like about the Dutch. But recently I've been listening to D&B a lot more.

TPBM wished they had an ice-cream sandwich right about now.


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

WOW great guess man im lactose intolerant though, so i enjoy eating it on the toilet.

TPBM Loves march madness as much as me


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

*duckduckgo "march madness" * ehh... Basketball? False.. I never quite understood how people could enjoy watching sports instead of playing them themselves.

TPBM knows who Peter Tosh is without having to look him up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

False. Unfortunately I have no idea

TPBM lost there soul mate


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

False. I don't believe in having a single "soulmate".

TPBM has seen a chimp like this before.


----------



## rainbowbutts (Jun 25, 2014)

false. haven't met many

the person below me like peaches


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not really into them but I don't mind eating them either so I guess I'll just go with true.

TPBM loves Skulls.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

False; I haven't been to another city for years!

The person below me misses the sea.


----------



## Jaybird (Jul 22, 2014)

True!

I have one back piece. It's a blue Jay sewn into a Crow. The stiching runs down the middle. Symbolic of my darkside. Drawn by a friend from childhood. Also he holds a skull. The bird that is.

Because skulls look cool.

The person below me draws?


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True! (Even though I haven't drawn for a while)

The person below me is secretly a Unicorn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

The person below me wants to see 'Dracula Untold'


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

I do now. Looks amazing..

The person below me is beautiful


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

False, haha.

The person below me is not the person below me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

True, you'll be the person below me, or the person below the person below me, etc.

The person below me is looking forward to Winter.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True! It's my favorite season. Gloomy weather gives me a great feeling of happiness. ❤

The person below me loves Friday the 13th (the day) as much as I do. ❤


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

False. I don't care.

The person below me eats meat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes I do. Except I ate no meat from 3 or 4 years old until 13 or 14 years old. One day at the table my mom gave me some meat and I said "Eating meat is eating animals, and eating animals is wrong!" ... But then in jr. high at lunch I was dared to eat pepperoni pizza, which I did. I tried to go Vegetarian back in August of 2013, but I had terrible heartburn the entire time, 24/7 for 2-3 weeks. The second I ate meat again, it went away.

TPBM is doing their laundry.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

False. I'm not doing it today. I have to do it soon though. D:

The person below me is weird just like me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

True, False. Everyone is weird in their own unique way(s)

TPBM ate or will eat a seasonal food today, e.g. Caramel Apple, Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Seeds, etc


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

False. 

The person below me isn't hungry right now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

True, instead I'm drinking some morning black coffee.

TPBM Wants to be an animal of their choosing.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True and False at the same time. I would like to be an animal to see how it feels like but at the same time this idea kinda scares me.

The person below me hates Unicorns as much as I do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

False, I ride this beast










TPBM wants to Ride a Dragon


----------



## GlassOnion (May 6, 2015)

False. I don't really want a dragon to kill me because I straddled its neck.

TPBM peed themselves in a tickle fight


----------



## Pollyanna. 3098 (May 23, 2015)

False

TPBM often wonders if we all see the colour red the same way


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

True

TPBM Believes in Aliens


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

False

TPBM will write false.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

True. False.

TPBM currently has a false accusation causing them unnecessary drama in life.


----------



## Pollyanna. 3098 (May 23, 2015)

False

TPBM never jumps when watching horror/ pop up movies.


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

False, I always jump 

TPBM hates chocolate.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

False, chocolate gets me out of bed.

TPBM enjoys snow way to much.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

True

TPBM is an animal


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

False! I love chinese

TPBM cant wait for Christmas to come! <3


----------



## truffle (Dec 8, 2015)

False. It will be another day - just like every other day.

The person below me does not have a favorite color.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

True & False, I have several favorite colors.

TPBM loves the outdoors.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

True! I'd choose camping over a hotel anyday.

TPBM is left handed?


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Falso

TPBM thinks DP is enlightenment


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

False. But I do think you can learn a lot from this state!

TPBM is looking for a job


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

True! 

TPBM is an only child.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

False 
TPBM has a pet.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

True, a gray tabby cat.

TPBM believes we have a soul (i mean all, not just dp sufferers )


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

True I believe our consciousness is our soul

TPBM believes they will recover from DP one day


----------



## crunchytheclown (Dec 5, 2015)

TPBM should relax and simply let DP/DR fade away, allowing the world back in. It's okay.


----------



## Augustana (Jan 3, 2016)

true i just need to stop trying so hard

TPBM likes being cuddles :3


----------



## inmymindiamfree (Jan 19, 2014)

Of course, who doesn't! 

TPBM just woke up


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Nope. Came from swimming.

TPBM likes swimming.


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Aw hell yeah

TPBM enjoys long walks on a radioactive beach


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

In a protective suit, yes. I mean, who doesn't?

TPBM presently has a vibrating toy/apparatus hidden in one of their orifices as we speak :O :O :O :O

Sorry, not sorry


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

False 

TPBM has has never been part of an orgy.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True.

TPBM lives in their own fantasy daydreaming world.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish, used to though.

TPBM likes vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True! ♥
TPBM is a bit innocent for their age.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

depends how ud define innocent.I might be.
TBBM lovesss Pasta


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

True, I guess.
TPBM doesn't like to sleep.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I used to LOVE to sleep. Now I don't even know :S

TPBM has a dog.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

False. I wish I did though.

TPBM feels out of place in this site.


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Wouldn't say out of place but, I just joined so I guess I'm getting used to it.

TPBM is passionate about a certain hobby


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2013)

False, don't really have any hobbies.

TPBM loves cats.


----------



## uncreativepanda (Feb 14, 2017)

False. Dogs are much better imo.

TPBM is a picky eater.


----------



## ChrisJM (Mar 28, 2017)

What?


----------



## ChrisJM (Mar 28, 2017)

When do I get to join this site


----------

